# New Show Your Face Thread



## PG Sweetie

Okay this is the new show your face thread. Just keep everything appropriate and on topic. Share your pictures with others and comment your fellow posters photos. Have fun.


----------



## Princess Ash

Oh well...figure they're on myspace, why not share them everywhere else?

I used to be so cautious on this place too


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Oh well...figure they're on myspace, why not share them everywhere else?
> 
> I used to be so cautious on this place too



^ lovely!


----------



## Princess Ash

AW thank you!!!   

Show me ur face!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Great pics Ash!!! You saw my pics on Myspace. I may put them on here.


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> AW thank you!!!
> 
> Show me ur face!



this one is about 4 months old, but i haven't changed that much!   (i've already posted it here before, but i'm too lazy to put a new one on. i'll get to it sooner or later  )


----------



## soccercruiser87

daisymae26 and Princess Ash you girls are both very pretty


----------



## Cinderella94

Wow! Both of you are goregous!


----------



## Sparx

This is me with my hair sorta kinda almost nearly straight (note the shower curtain) 




This is the same pic, (photoshoped) and to all the graphically inclined, I did a blur, and a dark stroke.




This is me on halloween. Also photoshopped. I did a gausian blur and a pink layer with 60% opacity(sp)




This is a pic that I photoshopped. I took out the colour, and lowered the brightness and raised the contrast. (they eyes of this pic is my siggy, i left the colour in the iris in those)


----------



## Princess Ash

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> daisymae26 and Princess Ash you girls are both very pretty



Aw Travis...you make me   I've seen your myspace pics...you are quite good-looking yourself   

And everyone else...thank you so much for the compliments!

Daisymae, you are sooo pretty!  I love your hair and what a nice smile!

Sparx, you are also very pretty and I love your editing!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Aw Travis...you make me   I've seen your myspace pics...you are quite good-looking yourself
> 
> And everyone else...thank you so much for the compliments!
> 
> Daisymae, you are sooo pretty!  I love your hair and what a nice smile!
> 
> Sparx, you are also very pretty and I love your editing!



why thank you ash   ...and sparx i love your pictures...you should get a career in photography or something similar...you would do very well in it.


----------



## xCourxCorex




----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

lyk oMg xcourxcorex I lYk so0o0o0o LOVE your PiChAz!


----------



## xCourxCorex

Worm,
love your hair  
it's all long like back in the day 7th grade!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Ash- again good pics
Daisymae- good pic also
Sparx- love the pics and the editing you did on them

Here's some bad one's of me from the cruise.

me and my brother on formal night




me and my brother with mickey and minnie on Halloween




me and my brother on formal night again




my dad and I on formal night


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## PG Sweetie

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>





			
				setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>





			
				xCourxCorex said:
			
		

>



Great pics Courtney and Carly.


----------



## xCourxCorex

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>


haha, nice glasses  bringing them bad mamma jammas to D-land?


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

Yes I am, &&& another pair I'll aquire by then.


----------



## xCourxCorex

haha,
um yeah this is my COMPLETE boredom with photoimpression.


----------



## soccercruiser87

random pic of me





my cousin and i





me and my teammates and fans celebrating after a 2-1 2OT win in the state semi-finals


----------



## PG Sweetie

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> random pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cousin and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my teammates and fans celebrating after a 2-1 2OT win in the state semi-finals



Very nice pics Travis. Love the random one. I don't think I have any random shots of me. LOL!!!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## Princess Ash

my my my what an attractive group of DISers you all are!!!   

Carly, you have the coolest hair ever!


----------



## Daisymae26

thanks everyone!  

tara, what great pics!
travis, yes i have to say you are quite attractive!
yes carly, i must repeat the cliche phrase that "your hair is quite lovely!"
courtney, you and your bf are so cute together!
sparx, your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> random pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cousin and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my teammates and fans celebrating after a 2-1 2OT win in the state semi-finals




Nice picture!  I give them a thumbs up


----------



## xCourxCorex

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>


PLASTIX LOVE<3


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

PLASTIX LOVE. 
you need a picture like that so I can make us a thingy.


----------



## xCourxCorex

i will i will..
but not tonight cos ich bin sick.
krank or crunk or kcruncaku or whatever it is auf deutsch.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## poisoned apple




----------



## Princess Ash

AH HA!  my "Last" competition has a face! And a cute one at that!


----------



## WDWHunk

One day before I left for work.


----------



## Sparx

Thanks for the nice replies on my pics everyone! 
Everyone has really nice ones. 
Love the red hair.


----------



## AmoDolphin

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> random pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cousin and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my teammates and fans celebrating after a 2-1 2OT win in the state semi-finals



Is that Miranda?

Everybody on the DIS is so PRETTY!


----------



## xCourxCorex

ohsotypical <3


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

tehehe, I love your pichaaz.


----------



## xCourxCorex

they're screaming "plastix" at me


----------



## xCourxCorex

this is my "no makeup" look 
<3


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

I love it times 5
the 2nd one looks like a 'watermelon' face. 
tehehe.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## swimer3

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>


I love your hair! its exactly what i want, but my color. Do you straighten it?


----------



## Daisymae26

poisoned apple said:
			
		

>



^ cute!

What award are you holding?


----------



## xCourxCorex

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

> I love it times 5
> the 2nd one looks like a 'watermelon' face.
> tehehe.



"sometimes watermelon has bad parts" -hodgepodge <3


----------



## xCourxCorex




----------



## AmoDolphin

Me





Me after a little Plastic Surgery.





Me after steriods





When I got tired of helping people





After I got tired of being a guy.





Yeah, this is pretty much Who I am now...


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

^^


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

C-u-t-e Cute!


----------



## xCourxCorex

haha


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

haha I like it.


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

*great pics everyone! we have the best looking bunch of people in the world on here!

setHEARTtoDESTRUCT....gawd you have the best hair ever! do you straighten it? and i love the color...amazing...*


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

yeah I straighten it sometimes.


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## siandamgirl

Great Pictures!


----------



## tiff13

super terrible pic


----------



## ThinkTink510

Heres some newer ones


----------



## Daisymae26

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> Heres some newer ones



you're very pretty!


----------



## Sparx

kayla, your wall looks just a little like mine!


----------



## tiff13

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> Heres some newer ones



not even joking, i wore that same shirt today


----------



## ThinkTink510

shelby - lmao thats not even part of my wall, i have 3 others that are covered.

tiff13 - lol i love that shirt.


----------



## Cinderella94

Goregous pics everyone!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Great pics everyone!!!!
Here's some more of me.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.




Those are gorgous!       You are very pretty!


----------



## AmoDolphin

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.




You look like Alexis Bladel (Lena, Rory)


----------



## Princess Ash

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.



Tara...you are stunning
What beautiful pictures


----------



## jiminy8

every one looks greatt!!


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.



Wow those are amazing Tara.
And yeah you kind of do remind me of Alexis Bledel


----------



## Sparx

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> shelby - lmao thats not even part of my wall, i have 3 others that are covered.


lol. I had to take most of mine down when we were redoing my room. I'm planing out how its gonna be now. I've not put any of it back up. One of my friends walls are COVERED. you can't see the wall, at all. We did part of it when I spent the night at her house once. She's probably gonna have to help me do mine too. lol We sectioned hers off. Like wall one-music. wall two-movies and so on. it was fun.


----------



## ThinkTink510

Sparx said:
			
		

> lol. I had to take most of mine down when we were redoing my room. I'm planing out how its gonna be now. I've not put any of it back up. One of my friends walls are COVERED. you can't see the wall, at all. We did part of it when I spent the night at her house once. She's probably gonna have to help me do mine too. lol We sectioned hers off. Like wall one-music. wall two-movies and so on. it was fun.




lol whenever jackies over we always put something new on my walls lol. its addicting


----------



## poisoned apple

i was refereeing a game and it was cold and rainy that's why i look so fakely happy.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.




B-E-AUTYFUL!! lol I love thoughs picthure Tara!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

aww cute, dvan !


----------



## The Dark Dancer

After we got makeovers^^^  Not a good pic of me but, It's okay I guess


----------



## The Dark Dancer

She was very happy on her 1st trip to Disney ^^^


----------



## soccercruiser87

^^^ are you the one on the left or right in your first pic (the makeover one)...you both are beautiful though, i was just curious.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

I'm on the left.   Thank you!  


The individuals are better I think:

Here's my Best friend Staci:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And me:


----------



## soccercruiser87

you both have very beautiful eyes


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you! I'll tell my friend you said that, too (she doesn't Dis);


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Random....








This is very random because I am bored out of my mind right now....


----------



## Indi-Emma-Jones

Wow I haven't been on the boards for ages so heya everyone.

The Stringer Home Page 

Here's a link to my dad's website if anyone's interested. It's got pics of me and it's his trip reports from September 1998 til today, which are really good.


----------



## PG Sweetie

Great pics everyone.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

awww^^^ Great pics Tara!


----------



## PG Sweetie

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> awww^^^ Great pics Tara!



 Thanks!!! Your pics are very good also!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you!


----------



## CheezDoodle

This is me on Halloween. Pay no attention to the demon eyes...


----------



## coolwatup

Sparx said:
			
		

> This is me with my hair sorta kinda almost nearly straight (note the shower curtain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same pic, (photoshoped) and to all the graphically inclined, I did a blur, and a dark stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me on halloween. Also photoshopped. I did a gausian blur and a pink layer with 60% opacity(sp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic that I photoshopped. I took out the colour, and lowered the brightness and raised the contrast. (they eyes of this pic is my siggy, i left the colour in the iris in those)




lol nice


----------



## Princess Ash

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone.



AW TARA!  It looks like u and your bro have an amazing relationship like my lil bro and I   

I'd post pics of him and I but I think my mother would kill me    

Here's a couple new ones I just got developed...


----------



## soccercruiser87

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> AW TARA!  It looks like u and your bro have an amazing relationship like my lil bro and I
> 
> I'd post pics of him and I but I think my mother would kill me
> 
> Here's a couple new ones I just got developed...



very very pretty and beautiful...everyone is so pretty


----------



## SpaceMounatin

It's me!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Sarah--MUY beautiful

Tara--Have you ever concidered being a model?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Sarah--MUY beautiful
> 
> Tara--Have you ever concidered being a model?




 Thank you   

Yeah, ...Tara, you would make a great model.  


 Great pics everyone!


----------



## yoyo93

can you tell how board we were? I'm the one with blonde hair, and Arielfn93, is the brown haired one


----------



## tink207

hey everybody, my name is brianna but you can call me bri..i dont know if i should start posting here or what?? everybody seems so nice i thought i'd post a little something..


----------



## PG Sweetie

Thanks guys!!  

Sarah- Really great pics

Ash- beautiful as always

yoyo93 and arielfn93 (sorry I don't know your names)- really good pic

spacemountain- great pic

CheezDoodle- love the costume and great pic

sparx- It took me a while to comment sorry, but those are good pics


----------



## AmoDolphin

Rachel-Great picture!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Here's me


----------



## Arielfn93

In my siggy, there is a picture of me holding my ipod


----------



## AmoDolphin

Else-Tiny, but way cool.


----------



## Arielfn93

Here is a better one






Me at a swim meet


----------



## Steffi

Opps! Posted under my moms name!


----------



## CheezDoodle

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Sarah- Really great pics
> 
> Ash- beautiful as always
> 
> yoyo93 and arielfn93 (sorry I don't know your names)- really good pic
> 
> spacemountain- great pic
> 
> CheezDoodle- love the costume and great pic
> 
> sparx- It took me a while to comment sorry, but those are good pics


  Thanks! BTW, this is a great lookin' bunch of Disers!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

From my Sweet Sixteen party  :


----------



## xCourxCorex

random:


----------



## AmoDolphin

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

xCourxCorex said:
			
		

>



favorite picture ever.


----------



## xCourxCorex

haha. 

post your permit pic!!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

I look like a tool in that pictureee, nooooo way haha.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

that's hot.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT

you're hot.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

Check out those hotties !


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Would be me a while ago.






 Me a while ago as well. 
I won't have any updated photos until I get back from my trip, in the begining of January.


----------



## liplocked murder

left






middle


----------



## xCourxCorex

SAMANTHA!!!!!!! <3
wonderful pictures, you cutie patootie.


----------



## 2HOT2touch

some new pictures of me...


----------



## Arielfn93

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>




In that picture you look like Lucy from 7th Heaven


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> In that picture you look like Lucy from 7th Heaven





Yeah...I knew she reminded me of someone.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## xCourxCorex

third one is god.


----------



## AmoDolphin

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>




Great Pictures!


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

:|


----------



## ann-e-mator

Ok I'll post mine. I posted them on the old thread. Outdated. Here's very recent ones....


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures and pretty earrings!


----------



## ThinkTink510

me and my friend jackie


----------



## The Dark Dancer

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> Ok I'll post mine. I posted them on the old thread. Outdated. Here's very recent ones....




Great pics! You are very pretty!   

The cross-eyed ones are hilarious!


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

^^ok.... lol


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

^^ you have pretty eyes


----------



## TallSmartie

sethearttodestruct, I LOVE your hair!! It's such a beautiful color!


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

Awsome Pics everyone!!!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

Here are some pictures from the other night, when me and my friends were just having fun....


















This is me and my friend Sage just being girls...


----------



## 2HOT2touch

sorry, i didnt realize the pictures were so big.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great pics Kristy! 








My new haircut^^^ What do y'all think?  



And.....

Us again! lol; This is from December 2nd before a party we went to.






This is my favorite pic^^^^


----------



## PG Sweetie

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> My new haircut^^^ What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> And.....
> 
> Us again! lol; This is from December 2nd before a party we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite pic^^^^



Great Pics!!!

Kristy- Great pics also


----------



## The Dark Dancer

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great Pics!!!
> 
> Kristy- Great pics also




Thank you!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

thanks. 
Dark Dancer, nice pitures!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you


----------



## Daisymae26

^ i love your new haircut! it's really cute!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> ^ i love your new haircut! it's really cute!





Aww, thank you!    I really love it! It looks way better than it did before.


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## Cinderella94

Beautiful pics everyone!


----------



## xCourxCorex

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>


 
cute stuff, dvan


----------



## PunkGothicBabe

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT- u are beautiful, and i luv ur nose ring

i would post a pic of me but i dont have any scanned in right now...


----------



## tiff13

***just goofing off, I'm not really crazy****


----------



## petey's sweetie

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures from the other night, when me and my friends were just having fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my friend Sage just being girls...



looks like u had fun...


----------



## AmoDolphin

Here's a picture of me...finally...






Here's my ear...(unpierst)






Well, this is a bad picture...


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

*wow very pretty AmoDolphin ^^*


----------



## AmoDolphin

Here's my sister and I before X-mas


----------



## AmoDolphin

tiff13 said:
			
		

> ***just goofing off, I'm not really crazy****




OMG! Beautiful!


----------



## Daisymae26

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Here's my sister and I before X-mas




That's so cute!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Here's my sister and I before X-mas




Cute!   Very sweet pic! Your very pretty


----------



## TiggerLove101

yep


----------



## Daisymae26

very pretty!


----------



## Princess Ash

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Here's my sister and I before X-mas



That is SOOOO sweet!!!


----------



## Princess Ash

TiggerLove101 said:
			
		

> yep



Very nice...I can so see you like that  

Me the night of my winter ball...


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Very nice...I can so see you like that
> 
> Me the night of my winter ball...



very pretty!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Very nice...I can so see you like that
> 
> Me the night of my winter ball...



Your really pretty!!


----------



## Princess Ash

Thanks guys...you are too sweet


----------



## AmoDolphin

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Very nice...I can so see you like that
> 
> Me the night of my winter ball...




 Gougessness


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Here's me






lovely 

here's me! http://artpad.art.com/?is47n7iws3o


----------



## Princess Ash

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> lovely
> 
> here's me! http://artpad.art.com/?is47n7iws3o



HAHAHAHA You sillies!!!

Thanks for the comments guys   

I think us DISers have an obsession with ArtPad...


----------



## AmoDolphin

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> lovely
> 
> here's me! http://artpad.art.com/?is47n7iws3o




Goigus!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great Pic Ash! Very pretty!


----------



## WDWHunk

Got a new camera for christmas. No more cell phone pictures woohoo.


----------



## Princess Ash

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Got a new camera for christmas. No more cell phone pictures woohoo.



WOW! You're really good looking!   

Thanks Sarah...you're too sweet


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> WOW! You're really good looking!
> 
> Thanks Sarah...you're too sweet





Awww...  


Kind of an old pic....









			
				WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Got a new camera for christmas. No more cell phone pictures woohoo.




^^^ I agree with Ash!


----------



## AmoDolphin

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Awww...
> 
> 
> Kind of an old pic....




Beautiful!


----------



## Daisymae26

Gorgeous, and I love your earrings!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Got a new camera for christmas. No more cell phone pictures woohoo.



Your DIS sn isn't lieing


----------



## Cinderella94

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Your DIS sn isn't lieing




It certainly isn't!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thanks y'all!


----------



## PG Sweetie

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Got a new camera for christmas. No more cell phone pictures woohoo.



I have to say I agree with everyone else!!!  

Here's some new ones!!!

These are at my grandparents.




















and this at my house. (ignore the messy room)










and this is my brother and my cousins but it is so cute so I wanted to share!!


----------



## AmoDolphin

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> I have to say I agree with everyone else!!!
> 
> Here's some new ones!!!
> 
> These are at my grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this at my house. (ignore the messy room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my brother and my cousins but it is so cute so I wanted to share!!




Beauti-ful!


----------



## Princess Ash

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> I have to say I agree with everyone else!!!
> 
> Here's some new ones!!!
> 
> These are at my grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this at my house. (ignore the messy room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my brother and my cousins but it is so cute so I wanted to share!!



SUPER PRETTY!

My fav is you lying on the couch and facing us close up!  (Pic 3)


----------



## TiggerLove101

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> I have to say I agree with everyone else!!!
> 
> Here's some new ones!!!
> 
> These are at my grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this at my house. (ignore the messy room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my brother and my cousins but it is so cute so I wanted to share!!




pretty!!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Thanks guys!!!!

Ash- That was my favorite too.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

..


----------



## Princess Ash

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> ..



OH OH!  Tres cute and semi-emo!  I like it a lot!!!  Very pretty!


----------



## DramaQueen

I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate) 

But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;


----------



## Alladin18

Meh  





Meh By The Fire Place





Meh Again  





Meh and My Lovely Cousin Alyssa  





Meh Saying I Love My Beautiful GirlFriend


----------



## Alladin18

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate)
> 
> But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;


Verrrryy Nice


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> OH OH!  Tres cute and semi-emo!  I like it a lot!!!  Very pretty!




Thanks


----------



## Princess Ash

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate)
> 
> But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;



My goodness!  You are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

> My goodness! You are absolutely beautiful!!!



BAH! Thank you soooo very much! XD


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## PG Sweetie

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> ..



Very good pic!!!!



			
				DramaQueen said:
			
		

>



Very pretty!!!!



			
				Alladin18 said:
			
		

> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh By The Fire Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh and My Lovely Cousin Alyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh Saying I Love My Beautiful GirlFriend



Great pictures!!!!



			
				setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>



Very good pic!!! And I love your hair!!!


----------



## Cinderella94

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate)
> 
> But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;





Beautiful!


----------



## Cinderella94

Alladin18 said:
			
		

> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh By The Fire Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh and My Lovely Cousin Alyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh Saying I Love My Beautiful GirlFriend




Very niiiiiice!


DARN   40   SECOND   RULE!


----------



## Cinderella94

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>






Beautiful! 

I love your hair!


----------



## Daisymae26

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate)
> 
> But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Alladin18

thank you Cinderella94


----------



## Sparx

Here's two more of me. I did the editing on these too. 




thats me before "its tough to be a bug" the glasses are the 3d ones that they have everyone wear. 




My uncle made the flower brush that you see all over that. It was originally in color and not so very stylized.


----------



## poisoned apple

This is a really old pic of me...




this one is old too...


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

Great Pictures everyone


----------



## Princess Ash

Sparx...those are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo cool!  Who knew you could make it's tough to be a bug so stylish???

Melissa...well aren't you as adorable as can be???  I love those pics!

Really nice pics everyone!


----------



## soccercruiser87

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> I posted one like 2139082390 years ago, I do believe (alright, I exaggerate)
> 
> But I'm sure I've changed, so here's an update;



very pretty


----------



## Cinderella94

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Very good pics everyone!!!!!

This is what being bored, tired, and having a new camera do to you!!!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Sorry those are so big.


----------



## Princess Ash

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Having fun??????

I know the feeling...I got a new camera for Christmas!
The facial expressions are priceless!


----------



## Daisymae26

Awesome Tara!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great Pics Tara!


----------



## Cinderella94

Lovin' the pics Tara!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Here are some old pics from 2005:


----------



## MuNkY

Some girls say I look like this guy \/ \/ \/ \/





With the glasses and the non-exsistant smile, I can see that.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

MuNkY said:
			
		

> Some girls say I look like this guy \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the glasses and the non-exsistant smile, I can see that.




You do!    Very Cool pic


----------



## Sparx

MuNkY said:
			
		

> Some girls say I look like this guy \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the glasses and the non-exsistant smile, I can see that.


You really do. although we could stand a less blury pic.


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Sparx...those are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo cool!  Who knew you could make it's tough to be a bug so stylish???


  thanks, lol.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Sparx said:
			
		

> You really do. although we could stand a less blury pic.


 
 


My Mom and friends say that I look like her>> 






<>


----------



## Sparx

You kinda do. 

I don't know if I look like anyone, actually... 





That is me sometime before christmas. This one is actually in color!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

love the hat sparx! lol   Great pic


----------



## Sparx

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> love the hat sparx! lol   Great pic


----------



## MuNkY

Sparx said:
			
		

> You really do. although we could stand a less blury pic.


My webcam blows.


----------



## 2HOT2touch

MuNkY said:
			
		

> Some girls say I look like this guy \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the glasses and the non-exsistant smile, I can see that.



You kind of do? if you think about it for awhile..


----------



## Princess Ash

Sparx said:
			
		

> You kinda do.
> 
> I don't know if I look like anyone, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is me sometime before christmas. This one is actually in color!



OMG!  That is PRECIOUS!  I <3 it!

Some people say that I look like Avril Lavigne when I leave my hair naturally straight...I can go "all out punk" if I want, lol.

Hey guys, how do I put pics directly from my cpu onto this site?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Ash, I don't know how you can put them directly; but you can host them at www.photobucket.com ;Sorry, I'm not much help! lol


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

setHEARTStoDESTRUCT said:
			
		

>



you have the best hair is the world!


----------



## BandGeek911

you all look fantastic!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great Pic Melissa!   Very Pretty!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

Some more pictures of me. my friend did my hair on New Years Eve.












 And this was just randomly one day.


----------



## Daisymae26

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Some more pictures of me. my friend did my hair on New Years Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just randomly one day.




I love your hair!


----------



## Sparx

MuNkY said:
			
		

> My webcam blows.


I have a webcam....somewhere. I'm not exactly sure where it went. I just use a digital camera now. 

Thanks ash.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Some more pictures of me. my friend did my hair on New Years Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just randomly one day.



my favorite is the last one. very pretty   love your hair!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Some more pictures of me. my friend did my hair on New Years Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just randomly one day.




Great pics Kristy, love your hair!


----------



## TiggerLove101

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> Some more pictures of me. my friend did my hair on New Years Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just randomly one day.




pretty!






tomboy.





smile??







oops....big.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

TiggerLove101 said:
			
		

> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile??




Very Pretty, Cara!


----------



## Princess Ash

TiggerLove101 said:
			
		

> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops....big.



You take GREAT pictures!
Very pretty!


----------



## Cinderella94

Ooooh....very pretty pictures everyone!


----------



## Daisymae26

TiggerLove101 said:
			
		

> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops....big.



Cara, you are so pretty!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Hey guys, how do I put pics directly from my cpu onto this site?


you can put them on photobucket, or (if they are on your myspace) right click on the picture and click view image, hten copy the url of it, and post it with the "post picture" button. It is the yellow one.


----------



## CheezDoodle

Here are my Glamour Shots:


----------



## TiggerLove101

^^^
Those are amazing pictures


Thank you guys


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

TiggerLove101 said:
			
		

> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops....big.




BE-A-UTIFUL, Cara!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

CheezDoodle those are *soooo* gorgeous!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

CheezDoodle: You are very pretty! Great pics!


----------



## WDWHunk

Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.




 ...Great pic!


----------



## Cinderella94

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.




 

Gorgeous pic btw.


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.


we have that exact febreeze!! and i love the pic!!!


----------



## Sparx

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.


This goes down as one of the best pics yet.   
I febreze everything! I love febreze!


----------



## Sparx

CheezDoodle said:
			
		

> Here are my Glamour Shots:


great pics!


----------



## ThinkTink510

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.




_very_ nice pic.


----------



## CheezDoodle

Thanks guys!


----------



## Daisymae26

CheezDoodle said:
			
		

> Here are my Glamour Shots:



Very pretty, and your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Princess Ash

CheezDoodle said:
			
		

> Here are my Glamour Shots:



STUNNING...absolutely gorgeous...face, hair, poses...perfect.


----------



## Princess Ash

WDWHunk said:
			
		

> Fight the power... or I'll febreze you.



Very cute, nice caption


----------



## Princess Ash

My photo shoot...
One pic...
It's not the best, but it's a different look...


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My photo shoot...
> One pic...
> It's not the best, but it's a different look...




WOW! Beautiful Ash!   You'll definitely do great modeling!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My photo shoot...
> One pic...
> It's not the best, but it's a different look...



 Wow your pretty  
as soon as I figure out how to put my pictures on here I'll post em!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> Wow your pretty
> as soon as I figure out how to put my pictures on here I'll post em!



(Not sure if you already know this) You can host them by using www.photobucket.com  That's what I use


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My photo shoot...
> One pic...
> It's not the best, but it's a different look...



That's a stunning pic Ash!


----------



## CheezDoodle

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My photo shoot...
> One pic...
> It's not the best, but it's a different look...


That's a really great picture and your outfit's cute!


----------



## Princess Ash

Thanks   You all are too nice


----------



## ThinkTink510

fooling around on my webcam


----------



## The Dark Dancer

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> fooling around on my webcam




Very pretty!


----------



## Sparx

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> fooling around on my webcam


That is an awesome picture of you. I love your hair.


----------



## Princess Ash

New pics from me from my semi coming soon


----------



## Cinderella94

Can't wait Ash!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> New pics from me from my semi coming soon




 can't wait to see em'! 

lol


----------



## chocolate

how do you post your picture i want to but i do not know how sorry i just joined today so please help me


----------



## Daisymae26

chocolate said:
			
		

> how do you post your picture i want to but i do not know how sorry i just joined today so please help me



Welcome to the Dis!   

To post a pic: 1)you need to have it saved on the internet somewhere...like an oline photo album.
                    2) For example, if you do an image search on Google, click on the thumbnail image until it brings up a separate page with just the image on it. Copy the url from the address box. 
(i.e. www.copytheimagehere.com/126th -that is what it should look like)
                    3) paste the url in the message box like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (there are no spaces in between the brackets and the url)
                    4) Hope this helps! If this is confusing, send me a PM (private message) and I'll explain it better.


----------



## Princess Ash

Without further ado...here they are!!!











That one looks kinda "emo" hahahaha!






Hope you like em!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

^^ very pretty!   I love your dress too!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Without further ado...here they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks kinda "emo" hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like em!!!





Very Beautiful Ash! I love your dress!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

GORGEOUSNESS Ash! =] 

Love the dress/hair.

you look smashing =]


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> (Not sure if you already know this) You can host them by using www.photobucket.com  That's what I use



ok thanks I'll probally have my picture here soon!


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Without further ado...here they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks kinda "emo" hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like em!!!


I like your dress.


----------



## Cinderella94

Ash you are so gorgeous! I love your dress and your hair.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

FINALLY! a picture of me!!!!!
just to tell you guys this was like a picture of me like last march so.. yeah heres me! it's like mest up so sorry bout that...


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

me again I don't care for this picture but.......
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d190/FallOutBoyLoverz/100_0529.jpg

it's really big so.. just click on it...


----------



## BandGeek911

^^

sorry, it didnt show up


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Without further ado...here they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks kinda "emo" hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like em!!!



They are gorgeous Ash! (and I love your house; it's so cute!  )


----------



## Princess Ash

Awww, thanks guys!  My dress was actually a long black skirt and a top. It only tied around the neck and back, so I liked it a lot...


----------



## BabyPiglet

Ain't I so pretty  sry it is so big!?!?!


----------



## Princess Ash

^^^^^ Very pretty!  I love the pose too!


----------



## Lambchop452

me and my beautiful self


----------



## Daisymae26

BabyPiglet, you are very pretty!  

Lambchop452, which one are you? (both of you are stunning)


----------



## Lambchop452

I am the one with the brown hair and so many freckles...


----------



## Daisymae26

Lambchop452 said:
			
		

> I am the one with the brown hair and so many freckles...



okay! I love your hair!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> sorry, it didnt show up



I'll post both pictures again
hopefully it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
here's the first one I posted..




and here's the second one..


----------



## BandGeek911

Very Pretty


----------



## Princess Ash

Adorable   You actually look kinda like I pictured you, which is cool!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Aw! Great pics y'all! 

Morgan, You are very pretty!


----------



## Cinderella94

Very pretty!


----------



## Daisymae26

Morgan your pictures are very pretty!


----------



## Pirana

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d52/MableSkittle/PB130721.jpg










WOAH huge! LOL


----------



## Daisymae26

You are gorgeous!   I love your earrings!


----------



## Cinderella94

You are beautiful!


----------



## Pirana

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> You are gorgeous!   I love your earrings!



THANK YOU =D
I got my earrings at Claires lol


----------



## Pirana

Cinderella94 said:
			
		

> You are beautiful!




   Thanks


----------



## swimer3

Me and my little sister


----------



## Daisymae26

How cute!


----------



## Princess Ash

swimer3 said:
			
		

> Me and my little sister



Oh I <3 that!  People who love their siblings, despite brattiness are the best!!!


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

swimer3 said:
			
		

> Me and my little sister


soooo cute, ava!!! 
both you and youre sister are very pretty


----------



## swimer3

why thank you! this isnt a great picture of me. we are at a swim meet, and everything is blah. so i hope to get another up soon!

Ava


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sillyprincess

http://image18.webshots.com/19/9/10/36/195291036LzzITl_ph.jpg

Here is my face


----------



## Dancew/me11 20

xcorexcorex you are so pretty


----------



## Dancew/me11 20

gorges pic's 
 love the dress


----------



## soccercruiser87

music_crazy2499 said:
			
		

> Heya! Wat's up?





			
				Dancew/me11 said:
			
		

> not much. What about you



to have conversations you must PM the DIS user and talk to them privately, by clicking on their name and clicking the "Private Message User" option.


----------



## soccercruiser87

heres 2 pictures of me and my girlfriend before the winter formal that we had at our high school in december.


----------



## Kyralyn

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> heres 2 pictures of me and my girlfriend before the winter formal that we had at our high school in december.


hi I was on the cruise with you April 2005 I think !


----------



## Kyralyn

hi my mom is helping me put an action shot of me playing basket ball [shoting]


----------



## The Dark Dancer

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> heres 2 pictures of me and my girlfriend before the winter formal that we had at our high school in december.




_Awww! _  Very good pics, Travis! Y'all look great and I hope y'all had a great time!   

I'll have to post pics of the Valentine's dance coming up...There's a rumor that there will be a photographer ...hmmm..  ...lol


----------



## Sparx

Me being bored.


----------



## Princess Ash

Shelby, you DEF take some of my favorite pictures...would u consider going into photography professionally?  You should!  That is a super pretty pic of you!!!


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Shelby, you DEF take some of my favorite pictures...would u consider going into photography professionally?  You should!  That is a super pretty pic of you!!!


Thanks. I've thought about it. I've always wanted to work with photography, but usually I take the side of editing it. That pic isn't edited. I liked it better without editing.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

I got my hair dyed


----------



## Sparx

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> I got my hair dyed


I love the color. 
I have almost the same glasses.lol. mine are alittle more angular.


----------



## dragonfly75

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> I got my hair dyed




I love your hair!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> I got my hair dyed


pretty


----------



## AllyGirlie

I figure what the heck..put it on..





^Me at Narnia..yea, that's right THE Narnia..


----------



## Daisymae26

^ Cute pic!


----------



## Sparx

Those are my hands, and yes I took teh picture too.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Sparx said:
			
		

> Those are my hands, and yes I took teh picture too.



How'd you take the picture?


----------



## Sparx

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> How'd you take the picture?


I held one hand up, turned the camera upside down, and pressed teh button with my other hand, and before the shutter closed, I put my otehr hand up, behind the first one. so the picture is upside down. (teh camera was under my chin)


----------



## Princess Ash

That's incredible Shelby!  How'd you come up with that???

Ally, that is SUCH a cute pic!  I <3 it!


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> That's incredible Shelby!  How'd you come up with that???


Thanks. I was trying to take a picture of the rain out the window (I was much closer) but the screen kept making it blury. I sat back and took a picture of the window with one of my hands in front of it. Then I started to wonder if I could get both of my hands in it. The lighting was totally unexpected, but I liked it. It was originally in color, but once I got it on my pc, I took the color out and did an "old photo" technique to it. thanks again.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

I made this with my old pic.


----------



## AllyGirlie

^Everybody seems to like this one.. I call it my singin' in the rain picture  

Grr.. the other ones won't resize.  They'll probably be put on later..


----------



## Daisymae26

Sarah, I love what you did to the pic! It's so touching!

Ally, cool pic!


----------



## Princess Ash

AW Sarah!  How sweet is that?  You are soooo pretty too!

Omigosh, Ally, that shows your personality and fun-ness and adorableness perfectly!!!  <3 it!


----------



## AllyGirlie




----------



## The Dark Dancer

aww, Thanks Claire and Ash! I made some more and I'll post them in a min.


----------



## Zbaby

Here is a picture of me.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Zbaby said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me.




  hmmmm.....  


This is me:


----------



## The Dark Dancer




----------



## Zbaby

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> This is me:


 I change my mind, this is me.


----------



## AmoDolphin

This is a picture of my beloved celing.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> This is a picture of my beloved celing.



It's a boy xD


----------



## AmoDolphin

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> It's a boy xD


It's name is Joe.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Zbaby said:
			
		

> I change my mind, this is me.





XD     


I love your movies!


----------



## AllyGirlie

^ This is me.. I felt like dressing up today..


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

>



lol


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> ^Everybody seems to like this one.. I call it my singin' in the rain picture
> 
> Grr.. the other ones won't resize.  They'll probably be put on later..



I like that one!!


----------



## Daisymae26

Sarah, I love the pic of you and your mom!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> ^ This is me.. I felt like dressing up today..


<3 the glasses


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> Sarah, I love the pic of you and your mom!





Awww!   Thank you Claire! You are so sweet!


----------



## swimer3

Me (right) and my best Friend (left) at school.






 Me(left) and my two best friends on new years eve. and yes, that is tin foil.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b102/AvacadoSwims/friends/Ava.jpg This one of me was on friday, before i went to my dance. My mother doesnt think it looks like me though.... okay, i cant put it up, so i just put the link so ya can look at it. i really like the picture.


----------



## swimer3

HOLY CRAP! THAT HUGE! how do i resize?
Ava


----------



## AllyGirlie

swimer3 said:
			
		

> Me (right) and my best Friend (left) at school.



Cute pic.. look at the bored kid in the background..


----------



## DisneyGirl421

hey all...  just uploaded a few pictures from my Winter Dance, so I decided to post one on here...

This is me and my friend Chris at the dance


----------



## The Dark Dancer

DisneyGirl421 said:
			
		

> hey all...  just uploaded a few pictures from my Winter Dance, so I decided to post one on here...
> 
> This is me and my friend Chris at the dance




Aww, sweet pic! You are very pretty!    Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Princess Ash

Me at home one night...


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Me at home one night...






Great pics Ash! Very Pretty!


----------



## AllyGirlie

Those are great pics Ash!


----------



## Sparx

Love the pics ash. I commented on them on myspace.


----------



## soccercruiser87

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Me at home one night...



very pretty ash


----------



## pugslee

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Me at home one night...



Very pretty


----------



## Daisymae26

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Me at home one night...



Ooo, Ash! Be-yootiful pics!


----------



## oOcarribeandreamsOo

This person sorta looks like me....


----------



## Sparx

Highly photoshopped picture of my smiling. just for you ash.  

eta, sorry about the size. didn't resize before I posted.


----------



## AmoDolphin

DisneyGirl421 said:
			
		

> hey all...  just uploaded a few pictures from my Winter Dance, so I decided to post one on here...
> 
> This is me and my friend Chris at the dance




Very Pretty!



			
				Princess Ash said:
			
		

>



BeaUtiful!



			
				Sparx said:
			
		

>



Wow! That's cool!


----------



## Daisymae26

Sparx said:
			
		

> Highly photoshopped picture of my smiling. just for you ash.
> 
> eta, sorry about the size. didn't resize before I posted.



Wow! That pic looks really cool! I love your glasses!


----------



## Sparx

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pugslee

Sparx said:
			
		

> Highly photoshopped picture of my smiling. just for you ash.
> 
> eta, sorry about the size. didn't resize before I posted.



very cool


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Sparx said:
			
		

> Highly photoshopped picture of my smiling. just for you ash.
> 
> eta, sorry about the size. didn't resize before I posted.





Awesome!!!!    Very Cool!


----------



## Princess Ash

Sparx said:
			
		

> Highly photoshopped picture of my smiling. just for you ash.
> 
> eta, sorry about the size. didn't resize before I posted.



AAAHHH! I feel so special that you're smiling for me!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are AWESOME!

And I love the pic...sooo creative!


----------



## Disney Daniel

Great photos everyone!

I haven't posted a picture of me on the DIS in literally four or five years, so here is a more recent photo.  (Click the image for the actual size)


----------



## Darth Sidious

i feel so left out. haha.... ill have pictures up tomorrow after i get home from class.  now that i have a site that will actually work, ill do it tomorrow. but for now its off to bed! talk to u all tomorrow


----------



## Princess Ash

Disney Daniel said:
			
		

> Great photos everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted a picture of me on the DIS in literally four or five years, so here is a more recent photo.  (Click the image for the actual size)



AWWWWWWWWWW!  There is a face for one of our FAVOOORITE MODERATORS EVER!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Disney Daniel said:
			
		

> Great photos everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted a picture of me on the DIS in literally four or five years, so here is a more recent photo.  (Click the image for the actual size)




Awww! Great Pic!!! Very Handsome!


----------



## DramaQueen

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Me at home one night...




wow are you gorgeous or what?!


----------



## Daisymae26

Disney Daniel said:
			
		

> Great photos everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted a picture of me on the DIS in literally four or five years, so here is a more recent photo.  (Click the image for the actual size)



Great Pic and Very Handsome!


----------



## Darth Sidious




----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> idk if this will work but let me know.


Its kinda big, but nice pic.   

(you need to click view pic and then put THAT url in. not the link to the photobucket part. )


----------



## Darth Sidious

i did, ok ill try something different and make it smaller.


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> i did, ok ill try something different and make it smaller.


no. you linked to your photobucket account. you then need to click view pic and go to the page with just the pic on it, and not text. like this


----------



## Darth Sidious

ok lets see if i got it this time.


----------



## Darth Sidious

sry bout the double post but heres a better picture of me, even though its about 2 years old, i haven't changed much so it doesnt matter.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Nice pics!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

yeah thanks, i like to think that i take better random pictures than ones where im actually smiling and have a good face on.


----------



## polysisterchick

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> ok lets see if i got it this time.




You remind me of my brother's friend. Just thot u'd like 2 know.


----------



## Darth Sidious

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> You remind me of my brother's friend. Just thot u'd like 2 know.




is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Saxsoon

Hey all, i thought I would post on here, and well here i am sort of.


----------



## Saxsoon

or is this me






Who knows, maybe never, maybe tomorrow, I will show my true self.


----------



## polysisterchick

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> is that a good or a bad thing?


   it's a good thing. lol don't worry I'm not calling you ugly


----------



## Tinkerbell08

Hey guys hvnt been on here in a while 15/f/uk i love disney to bits, ive been 2 florida 8times nd going again i hope


----------



## soccercruiser87

Tinkerbell08 said:
			
		

> Hey guys hvnt been on here in a while 15/f/uk i love disney to bits, ive been 2 florida 8times nd going again i hope


very pretty..glad to have you back here on the DIS


----------



## Darth Sidious

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> it's a good thing. lol don't worry I'm not calling you ugly




its ok, i call myself ugly.  haha, so u can if u want to. haha


----------



## ThinkTink510

these are from like two weeks ago




this is from back in november at a cheerleading competition.


----------



## Daisymae26

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> these are from like two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from back in november at a cheerleading competition.



Cute pics! I love your bangs!


----------



## Daisymae26

This is me at my Sweet Sixteen Birthday! It isn't the best pic of me; my nose looks a little funny, but oh well...


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> This is me at my Sweet Sixteen Birthday! It isn't the best pic of me; my nose looks a little funny, but oh well...



WOW you don't look 16, are those presents and cake for me   . Lol   well talk to you on the LOTP thread  .


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Here's a Slide show of my pictures at Disneyworld -I was 16 at the time, I'm now 17.-  .  . It was very hot and I was making either nice poses, tired poses, making music poses or in the far corner walking poses. -In the picture of france I'm behind the woman on the bridge, and in MGM the hat picture in the left corner with the pj pants.-


----------



## Tigger113

Here is a picture of me when I went to Russia last summer!


----------



## AllyGirlie

Great pics guys!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

awsome pictures people


----------



## Daisymae26

Tigger113 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me when I went to Russia last summer!



Cute pic! I love the little nesting doll!


----------



## Darth Sidious

my 2 favorite chipmunks.  my favorite disney character(s) as well


----------



## Daisymae26

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> my 2 favorite chipmunks.  my favorite disney character(s) as well



Great pic! The chipmunks are so cute!


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> my 2 favorite chipmunks.  my favorite disney character(s) as well


great pic.


----------



## Zbaby

Ok, let's get back on topic. This is a picture of me.


----------



## soccercruiser87

alright, there is no need for the rudeness and off topic comments in this thread. This threads purpose is to let teen DISers post pictures of them and have nice comments from other teen DISers. Thank you.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

I also posted these on the LOTP thread but, here they are again!













and me when my hair was shorter....with a weird look on my face, lol


----------



## Darth Sidious

thats a hot dress u got there. good picture


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> thats a hot dress u got there. good picture




Thank you   


My friends and I all were planning on getting different color dresses, but ever since they heard I got a black one, they wanted a black one, too. Now we'll look like a funeral. lol


----------



## Sparx

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> 
> My friends and I all were planning on getting different color dresses, but ever since they heard I got a black one, they wanted a black one, too. Now we'll look like a funeral. lol


I love your dress. great pics. 

My friends and I are always in black anyway. We normally look like a funeral. You should see us when we get dressed up. Then we look like a fancy funeral.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Sparx said:
			
		

> I love your dress. great pics.
> 
> My friends and I are always in black anyway. We normally look like a funeral. You should see us when we get dressed up. Then we look like a fancy funeral.




Thank you!     It was really hard to find a dress that fit the occasion. They told us to wear something "semi-formal".....  ......We just finally got our dresses even though they might look a bit "formal". It was just confusing.


----------



## ThinkTink510

very cute pictures. I love your dress.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you!


----------



## Darth Sidious

i think the picture goes better with ur hair down.  still looks good up but i like it better down.


----------



## BandGeek911

I was bored, so I drew a picture of myself   






As you can see, I am not an artist lol.  And the squigglies in the background is supposed to be wind, because of the way I drew my hair. My hair looks like its being blown by the wind!)


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

That is an amazing picture! It looks like I'm looking at a real picture of you!   .


----------



## Darth Sidious

thats a very nice picture of u


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> i think the picture goes better with ur hair down.  still looks good up but i like it better down.




Yes, and thank you. I just had my hair up that day because it looks horrible hair. My hair is naturally wavy and all my waves tend to go in different directions, lol. I'm planning on wearing my hair down and curl it in ringlets. If any of y'all have seen Red Eye, I'm planning on doing my hair like Rachel McAdams. 


 
for those of y'all who haven't seen it here's a pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

LOL!!! That's how my hair is!! LOL. I picked that picture last month for my hair to Andy's!  .


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> LOL!!! That's how my hair is!! LOL. I picked that picture last month for my hair to Andy's!  .


----------



## Sparx

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Yes, and thank you. I just had my hair up that day because it looks horrible hair. My hair is naturally wavy and all my waves tend to go in different directions, lol. I'm planning on wearing my hair down and curl it in ringlets. If any of y'all have seen Red Eye, I'm planning on doing my hair like Rachel McAdams.
> 
> 
> 
> for those of y'all who haven't seen it here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I've got a friend who looks just like her, except shes blonde.


----------



## polysisterchick

/\/\
NOW I REMEMBER FOR SURE WHO YOU REMIND ME OF!!!!!!!
Ok went to this camp called the wild's in NC and it was the summer of 7th grade i think and there was this guy (Don't remember his name but I wanna say Greg or Chris) and yea.


----------



## Uuaww

Here is me from over the summer, I am in college now, man my tan was sweet. haha.


----------



## ThinkTink510

Uuaww said:
			
		

> Here is me from over the summer, I am in college now, man my tan was sweet. haha.




 awesome picture. your really cute.


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

cool pics everyone


----------



## Princess Ash

Oh my goodness, Sarah you haavveee to take pics of the actual night.  Cuz you look so pretty just trying it on, can't wait to see you all done up!  And Rachel McAdam's hair is an AWESOME idea...

Claire!  You look VERY similar to how I imagined you...cept you look older!

Still waiting for a pic of Sammi?


----------



## Cinderella94

Hey! 

Hmm.....a pic of me will be coming soon....I promise.......I just have to try and get my dads digi cam and take a (reasonably) good picture of myself


----------



## Darth Sidious

me being a pimp at my friends sweet 16 last night. i have no idea y its so big... sry for that.  iv tried to make it smaller but it didn't work.  so yeah sry.


----------



## Daisymae26

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> me being a pimp at my friends sweet 16 last night. i have no idea y its so big... sry for that.  iv tried to make it smaller but it didn't work.  so yeah sry.



Cute pic!


----------



## Darth Sidious

woa.. howd that get smaller???


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

I think the teen board moderators made it smaller.


----------



## Azure

Alright you want to see siblings feast your eyes on this





My brotha and me(i'm ugly)


----------



## ellindea

Azure said:
			
		

> Alright you want to see siblings feast your eyes on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brotha and me(i'm ugly)


Those are great pictures!!  And you are not ugly!!  Great eyes, sweet smile, and a nice little dimple = one *lovely* girl.  Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:


----------



## BandGeek911

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:






Awww! How cute


----------



## Princess Ash

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:



OMG HOW PRECIOUS!

Congrats on being a new auntie!!!  Auntie Charmaine...awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Daisymae26

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:



He is soo sweet! Congrats Charmaine!

Azure, I love your smile! You are very pretty!


----------



## Cinderella94

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:




Aww....he is such a sweetie! He's adoreable!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

=) He was almost a day old when that picture was taken, He's about...a little over 5 days old  .


----------



## Sparx

the baby is adorable.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## Azure

Azure said:
			
		

> Alright you want to see siblings feast your eyes on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brotha and me(i'm ugly)



I didn't want to show my teeth since they were so crooked. But now they are AMAZINGLY straight!


----------



## ThinkTink510

i got my hair highlighted last night. now its red


----------



## Daisymae26

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> i got my hair highlighted last night. now its red



Very pretty Kayla! I love the color!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my Nephew, I added some effects:





Awww! How sweet! So adorable!


----------



## Darth Sidious

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> i got my hair highlighted last night. now its red




thats prettyful.


----------



## Sparx

awesome kayla. love the color.


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures!


----------



## Arielfn93

Me..coming home from disney land  I'm crazy


----------



## ThinkTink510

thanks guys!!!


----------



## swimer3

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

>


Is that a louic Vuitton umbrela?

Ava


----------



## Lil_Tink

swimer3 said:
			
		

> Is that a louic Vuitton umbrela?
> 
> Ava


Yup..But its not mine its my freinds


----------



## AmoDolphin

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> Me..coming home from disney land  I'm crazy




Good picture!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Yeah. Here I am;


----------



## The Dark Dancer

to Maggie:      




lol, jp!  


Great pics everyone!


----------



## BabyPiglet

ME and my bf Mason (aren't you jealous)


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

BabyPiglet said:
			
		

> ME and my bf Mason (aren't you jealous)




Very cute together  . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a pic I got off my old phone from christmas, don't we look squished and fuzzy? My arm can only go so far out so we had to squish to get in the picture  .


----------



## Lil_Tink

Its kinda blurry...


----------



## AmoDolphin

About being a teen...well, yeah. I lied. I'm dead!


----------



## Princess Ash

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Its kinda blurry...



D/L Irfanview...it's an EXCELLENT picture editing tool....easy to use too...I'd highly suggest it.


----------



## pugslee

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> About being a teen...well, yeah. I lied. I'm dead!




Gasp


----------



## Azure

Everybody is so pretty!


----------



## Captain Brain

BabyPiglet said:
			
		

> ME and my bf Mason (aren't you jealous)


Jenny, nice pic!


----------



## Darth Sidious

BabyPiglet said:
			
		

> ME and my bf Mason (aren't you jealous)




thats cute and a good picture


----------



## PrincessTink

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> About being a teen...well, yeah. I lied. I'm dead!



omg no... I thought you were still alive!!!!
haha


----------



## PrincessTink

So I decided to post a couple pics of me.. here we go

A bathroom pic.. actually three haha.













My friend and me acting like idiots.





yea can't say I look great in any of them.. oh well.


----------



## PrincessTink

wow sorry.. only one is resizable.
And I'm currently trying to either resize them or delete them..
not that I know how.
Oh well.


----------



## Darth Sidious

those r good pictures


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great Pictures!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Nice pictures  .


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

PrincessTink said:
			
		

> wow sorry.. only one is resizable.
> And I'm currently trying to either resize them or delete them..
> not that I know how.
> Oh well.



Do a google search, theres a program called "picsizer" and you just drag your picture smaller and click save, takes 4-5 seconds and your done.


----------



## Cinderella94

Great pics everybody!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> D/L Irfanview...it's an EXCELLENT picture editing tool....easy to use too...I'd highly suggest it.


Thanks


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## AmoDolphin

Cool picture!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

A Picture of the ring  . After a long time, I have finally installed my camera and have taken a picture.


----------



## BabyPiglet

These are great pics all of you are very pretty

Billy where's your pic we want to see it!


----------



## Captain Brain

taken away due to hugeness


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Do a google search for "Picture Sizer", theres lots of programs you can download to make the picture smaller


----------



## Captain Brain

I re-did it.


----------



## Azure

aww... that is so cool!


----------



## Darth Sidious

man o man charmaine that is one awosme looking rock u got there.


----------



## tiff13




----------



## AllyGirlie

Charmaine: What a rock!! Is that real?


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

According to Andy. I've worn it when I was pulling weeds and there's no scratches or anything.


----------



## AllyGirlie

That's amazing.  It's a beautiful ring.. Congrats again..


----------



## swimer3

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> A Picture of the ring  . After a long time, I have finally installed my camera and have taken a picture.


Thats a stunning ring!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> I re-did it.



Just what I expected, it's a good thing, too... Genuis about resiszing it. Great pic Billy.


----------



## 2HOT2touch

some new pics! i think there is alot...






 my volleyball team









 my friends and I





 before the semi formal





 same picture, just did some work to it...





 also before the semi





 My friend Danielle and I before the semi


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everybody!


----------



## Darth Sidious

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> some new pics! i think there is alot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my volleyball team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the semi formal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same picture, just did some work to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also before the semi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Danielle and I before the semi



those r some hot pictures my friend


----------



## Roxter79

Ahw look how short I am in between two boys.


----------



## DramaQueen

PARTY TIME =]

my friend's birthday paty last night, some pics;





bff, Rikki, Brooke & Moi





yayy disguises! lolzzzz =] me & brooke





a bunch of us [euvgeny,rikki,me,brooke & dan]





me & brooooke. BFF   

im so mad at myself.
i went and met my secret crush at the park and FORGOT to take pictures!!


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pictures!  Yea, I think you look a lot like Amanda Bynes.


----------



## Darth Sidious

Cinderella94 said:
			
		

> Yea, I think you look a lot like Amanda Bynes.



yeah i would say that too.  those r some sweet pictures my friends


----------



## Daisymae26

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> PARTY TIME =]
> 
> my friend's birthday paty last night, some pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bff, Rikki, Brooke & Moi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yayy disguises! lolzzzz =] me & brooke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bunch of us [euvgeny,rikki,me,brooke & dan]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me & brooooke. BFF
> 
> im so mad at myself.
> i went and met my secret crush at the park and FORGOT to take pictures!!



Awesome pics!


----------



## Princess Ash

Dramaqueen...

I think you are one of the prettiest girls on the DIS...


----------



## DramaQueen

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Dramaqueen...
> 
> I think you are one of the prettiest girls on the DIS...




  wow!!! I don't know what to say to that!! 
thank you  

I don't know about that though!! You all are a bunch of gorgey porgey pies!!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Dramaqueen...
> 
> I think you are one of the prettiest girls on the DIS...




 Hmm Ash I feel a little offened. This makes our competition for last even more competitive  .


----------



## Azure

Charmaine, you have a pretty ring!


----------



## Darth Sidious

forgive me if im wrong charmaine but the only picture iv seen of u is ur hand... did u post another picture of urself?


----------



## Azure

Scott,

That comment made me spew water. Her hand is very pretty.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> forgive me if im wrong charmaine but the only picture iv seen of u is ur hand... did u post another picture of urself?



LOL!!!   , I've posted a few of myself. I'll post some more.


----------



## yoyo93

Fear my awesome random photoshoped picture of DOOM:


----------



## AllyGirlie

Great pics everybody!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

Azure said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> That comment made me spew water. Her hand is very pretty.




i never said he hand wans't pretty.  it is a very pretty hand.  

and charmaine great pictures


----------



## Jennie81994

Here is a great pic of me!!

 


There arent i adorable!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

yes jennie ur very cute


----------



## Sparx

Me and jeremy. More jeremy than me, but its hard to take a picture while you're walking. lol


----------



## BandGeek911

This is me... in disguise


----------



## Azure

Sparx, you look amazing!


----------



## Sparx

Azure said:
			
		

> Sparx, you look amazing!


Thanks, but thats just a corner of my face. lol I'll post more of me when I get my next roll of film developed.


----------



## Azure

LOL!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Okay, I finally figured out how to work this, sorry they're so big:

This is me experimenting with my new camera phone





Here's me on the train coming back from the Wax Museum for my friend Isabelle's birthday





Another post coming...


----------



## ThinkTink510

these are from last weekend. 
We waited in a two and a hlaf hour line to ride Expedition Everst BTW.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Here's more. I've been trying like heck to get these smaller, but my computer doesn't like me today   
BTW, very pretty pics ThinkTink!

These two are me experimenting some more  










This is me and my friends in the Poconos, I'm the one in the gray on the far right (it's before I got my hair straightened, that's why I look terrible)


----------



## BabyPiglet

Pretty everyone's pics are beeee-utiful!


----------



## Azure

All of those pictures are amazingly gorgeous


----------



## Darth Sidious

those r some good pictures my friend


----------



## The Dark Dancer

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> these are from last weekend.
> We waited in a two and a half hour line to ride Expedition Everest BTW.



Those are great pics! You are very pretty! 
Love the cheetah Mickey Ears! So cool!    lol
BTW, How was EE?


----------



## ThinkTink510

thanks!

it was fun. im afraid of heights and its kinda sorta high. ha


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Hmm..I did not know you could talk like that on a Disney board.


----------



## Darth Sidious

yeah u can't talk like that.... its not really allowed i guess. me and munky already had that conversation.  o yeah and guess what! NO ART HISTORY TODAY!!! W00T W00T


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yeah u can't talk like that.... its not really allowed i guess. me and munky already had that conversation.  o yeah and guess what! NO ART HISTORY TODAY!!! W00T W00T


----------



## soccercruiser87

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Hmm..I did not know you could talk like that on a Disney board.


 
you cant talk like that on the DISboards...and WebmasterKathy took care of the troll..he just wanted to stir up some trouble here on the boards


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Glad to hear everythings under control  

Long live CSI and Law&Order


----------



## JackSparrow0791

great pics everyone


----------



## Darth Sidious

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Long live CSI and Law&Order




hahaha


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everyone!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

hey


----------



## RoxyTori<3

i dont know how to put pics!:<


----------



## Big Tyke

That's my picture.^^^

Aren't I the hottest?


----------



## Darth Sidious

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> i dont know how to put pics!:<




sign up to a place like photobucket and then upload ur pictures onto that site.  then, take the link they give u that starts with the


----------



## Big Tyke

Photobucket is popular


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Here's a few recent ones of me:

My friend and I tried taking professional-looking pics; Here's a few of me that we took: 
Tell me whatcha' think!   














and here's some I took of myself:










Tell me what y'all think! Thanks!


----------



## Tink3rb3ll

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Here's a few recent ones of me:
> 
> My friend and I tried taking professional-looking pics; Here's a few of me that we took:
> Tell me whatcha' think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's some I took of myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what y'all think! Thanks!



You're so beautiful! nd they are very professional pics


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Tink3rb3ll said:
			
		

> You're so beautiful! nd they are very professional pics



 

Aww, Thank you so much! We tried to pick good looking poses to do. I'm happy with the way they turned out. Thank you again!


----------



## Tink3rb3ll

No problem... Oh, and I like your haircut too.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Tink3rb3ll said:
			
		

> No problem... Oh, and I like your haircut too.




Thank you! I need to get it trimmed but the actual style I really love.


----------



## RoxyTori<3

you look great


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you!   


Oh, By The Way, Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

wait i have been comeing on the disboards for four years now i just had to make a new name my old one got erased! so watcha think of me?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> wait i have been comeing on the disboards for four years now i just had to make a new name my old one got erased! so watcha think of me?




Oh Okay!  

Great Pics! You are beautiful! I love the glasses! lol


----------



## RoxyTori<3

thanxs that is my roxy hat on the left side and on the right i am wearing a von dutch hat! i looooove hats!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

you look like Kelly Clarkson!!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> you look like Kelly Clarkson!!!!



 

lol, really?


----------



## RoxyTori<3

yeah! so can i add you to my buddy list??


----------



## The Dark Dancer

yeah, sure, and thanks!


----------



## Princess Ash

AW SARAH!  Your pics = muy muy bonita! (very very pretty in Spanish).

My favs are the professional-looking ones...you guys did an amazing job with the lighting and the poses and all!


----------



## Cinderella94

Sarah! I love those pics!!! You are so pretty! 


I am gonna have to get some pics of me on here!


----------



## Big Tyke

Yeah, they are nice pics of you. I don't have any so I can't get any critisism. Of course you'd all love my pictures, like this one:


----------



## RoxyTori<3

Hey how do you guys like my pictures??


----------



## Babyjustrun

yeah.. pretty crappy pics. couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Haha bikes are fun


----------



## Darth Sidious

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> ahh sprinklers




thats hot- meaning good looking... meaning the picture. and u of course too


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Pics Sara!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Aww, Thank you Ash, Sammi, and Billy! (Sorry if I left out anyone!)   

Great pics y'all!


----------



## Kyralyn

this is me in basketball !  and my hair is kind of messy !


----------



## x morgan

[Sorry to hijack the thread...] How many posts do you have to have before you can post pictures?


----------



## AllyGirlie

x morgan said:
			
		

> [Sorry to hijack the thread...] How many posts do you have to have before you can post pictures?



You can post pictures at anytime..

You don't need a certain amount of posts first..

Welcome to the Disboards!!


----------



## tinkrbellver06

[/IMG] 
^ at walmart goofing around with my cheer friends






[/IMG] 

^ just being myself






[/IMG]

sorry they so big


----------



## Daisymae26

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Here's a few recent ones of me:
> 
> My friend and I tried taking professional-looking pics; Here's a few of me that we took:
> Tell me whatcha' think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's some I took of myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what y'all think! Thanks!



Sarah, those are gorgeous pics!


----------



## x morgan

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> You can post pictures at anytime..
> 
> You don't need a certain amount of posts first..
> 
> Welcome to the Disboards!!




Thanks for the welcome, but it says I can't post URL's yet, which is what I need in order to post my pictures.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

put


----------



## Lil_Tink

Im the one on the faarr right






One on the left







Imma fish lol   





Riding a bike


----------



## Kyralyn

hey well these are some pics of me below


----------



## x morgan

deleteddd.


----------



## ThinkTink510

blurry but whatever. hot poster right


----------



## Princess Ash

Friend and I at Extreme Bowling...
Camera did that all on it's own...
I'm the one on the LEFT


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Friend and I at Extreme Bowling...
> Camera did that all on it's own...
> I'm the one on the LEFT


  

Great pic Ash! Beautiful as always! lol


----------



## Cinderella94

Ash! I love that picture! You are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

i agree with sarah and sammi. simply beautiful


----------



## EeyoreFan1

omg everyone here is so pretty!! I will post a pic of me but mi  warning you guys..im pretty scary and the pic is in black and white here it is!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

I've seen a picture of you on the LOTP thread your not "scary" as you call it :.


----------



## Arielfn93

This was last summer, at California


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> This was last summer, at California



 

That is a wonderful picture! You are very beautiful!  Great picture!


----------



## Babyjustrun

new picca!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Beanie babies! Lol.


----------



## soccercruiser87

heres me about a week ago...messing around with the camera..(result of being bored lol)   






and heres a pic of me from the fall soccer season..


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everyone!!!


----------



## swimer3

Me after i took a shower.  Just messing around with the camera.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Pics!

After I get my VMK shirt, I will post another pic.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

EVIL lol I wanted one.


----------



## Babyjustrun

ack! i just realized that my hand has pen marks all over it ... >__<
i have issues at school that i can't control myself with a pen, and somehow it gets all over my hands. same thing with paint, and pastels.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Awesome pics y'all!    Everyone here is good-lookin'! lol


----------



## Lil_Tink

Friends




Lol..No comment




Doin the worm



Whacha think


----------



## Darth Sidious

thats hotness


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Love them all!


----------



## DramaQueen

NEw pics of me + friends;





--i look heavenly lol...ive got like a glowy thing around me





me & one of my best friends





me & my sister--we look so silly ;p





frrrriends. 





me & my silly frienddd


----------



## soccercruiser87

very pretty DramaQueen


----------



## Cinderella94

Ohhh Dramaqueen you are beautiful!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Very nice piccss. XD


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Here's an old Disneyland picture of Andy and I with some Picasa tint changes and paint words lol.





Hola Amegos  





2 year old picture when my hair was short.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## DramaQueen

aww thanks guys!

Tiinkerbelle--nice sombreros! lol
and you look reeeally pretty in that last pic!!

Lil_Tink--you look sooo gorgeous!! great pic! = ]


----------



## Darth Sidious

yeah i agree with everyone. much prettyness


----------



## Darth Sidious

this was taking december 31st 2005.  what it entailes is me sleeping on a bunch right by the exit of honey i shrunk the audience waiting for my dad and sister to come out.  since me and my mom don't do that we wait.  i was really tired so i layed down and put my new years hat over my face


----------



## The Dark Dancer

WOW! Great pics y'all! 

*Lil_Tink:* Awesome picture! Very Pretty!   


*Charmaine:* lol, Great pictures, Charmaine! Very Beautiful!   

*Scott:*   Awesome pic, Scott! When a guys gotta sleep, a guys g....o...t..t...a....    lol, j/p! Cool pic!

*Dramaqueen:* Very pretty pics! Looks like y'all have a good time together!!! lol    

Again, Awespme pics y'all!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Here are some more of me from the other day:


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everybody!!!


----------



## pugslee

Nifty pictures, all!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Good Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## WDWHunk

Jeez I haven't been here in forever.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Great pics everyone!! Keep em' coming   


I have to get some more pics of me to put on here at some point..


----------



## polysisterchick

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> NEw pics of me + friends;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --i look heavenly lol...ive got like a glowy thing around me




i hate to break it to you but that glowy thing around your head is your thumb   other than that, nice pics


----------



## DramaQueen

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> i hate to break it to you but that glowy thing around your head is your thumb   other than that, nice pics




lmao, i knew there was something fishy going on there. =D


----------



## BouncingTigger

Hey peeps. I am completely technologically challanged and have no idea how to get pictures on the computer! Yeah I turn 13 this year but since theres no tween board- I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!! *dances*


----------



## Starfire

BouncingTigger said:
			
		

> Hey peeps. I am completely technologically challanged and have no idea how to get pictures on the computer! Yeah I turn 13 this year but since theres no tween board- I'M HERE!!!!!!!!!!! *dances*



I have the pictures on the computer, but I don't know how to put them on here! lol


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

sign up with a site like photobucket.com and it will give you a code when you upload the pictures.


----------



## Starfire

okay I'll try


----------



## Lil_Tink

Dunno if I posted these already buttt...





Me and my friend liz




us again




Yeah were invisible


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Lil_Tink very pretty


----------



## Azure

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Dunno if I posted these already buttt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend liz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah were invisible



 Very cool pictures!


----------



## Darth Sidious

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Dunno if I posted these already buttt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend liz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah were invisible




those r hot. i like the first one


----------



## polysisterchick

everyone has lovely pictures..... i'll think i'll post a few of mine one day.


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Pics!


----------



## Darth Sidious

me in philharmagic:





me and my friend waiting for fantasmic





me and my friend waiting for fantasmic again


----------



## Cinderella94

Awesome pics Scott!!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Wow Scott! lol j/k great pics


----------



## Darth Sidious

yeah i know i take messed up pictures.  they r also big. idk y. i resized them. w/e. it works


----------



## AmoDolphin

Wait - Scott - you're the one that doesn't look like Donald Trump, right?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

ok Scott lol do you have any less random pics?


----------



## polysisterchick

lol 
1st was interesting
2nd was funny --liked that one the best
3rd was... WHAT THE HECK WAS YOUR FRIEND DOING? lol


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics Scott.

Who knew that Scott was Random? lol


----------



## WMX:V3

OMG! Every girl is drop-dead gorgeous!!! I can't believe this....I feel to embarresed to post my pic. You will laugh your head off at it. =P


----------



## Darth Sidious

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> OMG! Every girl is drop-dead gorgeous!!! I can't believe this....I feel to embarresed to post my pic. You will laugh your head off at it. =P



hey if i can do it u can do it. im mad ugly.  and no i don't think i have any less random pictures


----------



## Cinderella94

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> \ im mad ugly



That's not true Scott!!!


----------



## WMX:V3

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> hey if i can do it u can do it. im mad ugly.  and no i don't think i have any less random pictures



You haven't seen me yet. You'll retch just looking at me. Maybe if I wear my Paintball mask I won't appear so ugly...


----------



## Darth Sidious

yeah it is. and to those of u who don't know what my friend is doing, hes pretending to lick me. who would have thought that that would have made for one awsome picture


----------



## WMX:V3

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yeah it is. and to those of u who don't know what my friend is doing, hes pretending to lick me. who would have thought that that would have made for one awsome picture



I wouldn't think so...It's kinda whack.


----------



## Darth Sidious

heres a normal one with me and my friend. we r with the 2 coolest chipmunks ever. not only chip and dale, but chip and dale rescue rangers!!!


----------



## polysisterchick

lol, Heck yes for Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers.....

nice pic Scott. I will say once again... You are not ugly.


----------



## Darth Sidious

ooo yes i am, i am butt ugly


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> ooo yes i am, i am butt ugly




Scott, You are most definitely not ugly; You're not even close! Those are great pics and it looks like y'all had a good time, lol   

Once again, awesome pics!!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

o sarah, ur too kind.  heres another picture which i think is pretty sick


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> o sarah, ur too kind.  heres another picture which i think is pretty sick



lol, That picture is awesome    Very colorful, Scott! lol 

But really, great pics!


----------



## Kasimir

Here I am (in the middle) with my Squash squad on our celebration dinner - 7 years in a row as undefeated premiers.


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics!!!


----------



## WMX:V3

I still don't think I'll post a pic of me for your sake. Maybe I'll do one with my Paintball mask on...I don't know. I still might not. You'll retch.


----------



## polysisterchick

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

>



lol the song, Blue from Eiffel 65 Station pops into mind when I saw this. awesome pic



			
				Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> ooo yes i am, i am butt ugly


O good grief Scott, if you're ugly than I'm hideous. Same comment goes for you Travis (WMX:V3)


----------



## Darth Sidious

fine if u people say so


----------



## poisoned apple

here is me, like 2 weeks ago, getting my server's award...


----------



## Azure

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> heres a normal one with me and my friend. we r with the 2 coolest chipmunks ever. not only chip and dale, but chip and dale rescue rangers!!!



Whose that guy beside you?

Scott, you are really good looking!


----------



## polysisterchick

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> fine if u people say so



 we do say so.


----------



## Cinderella94

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> we do say so.





Yes. We do


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Of course we do Scott! lol :yes:


----------



## Darth Sidious

fine fine fine. but i happen to think i am. and thats how ill always feel


----------



## Azure

Scott,

I like your glasses!


----------



## Sparx

goofy looking picture of me.


----------



## polysisterchick

lol are you on the floor?


----------



## Darth Sidious

Azure said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> I like your glasses!




thanks i guess... haha


----------



## Princess Ash

SHELBY!  It's a CLEAR picture of you SMILING!!!!!!!!!!

You're adorable hun


----------



## Darth Sidious

yes shelby...... smashing picture


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Sparx said:
			
		

> goofy looking picture of me.




You look lovely, Shelby! You have a gorgeous smile!!!!


----------



## Sparx

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> lol are you on the floor?


I don't know where I am lol. I just found that picture on the camera.   



			
				princess ash said:
			
		

> SHELBY! It's a CLEAR picture of you SMILING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You're adorable hun


Thanks. I like that picture.



			
				Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yes shelby...... smashing picture


thank you. 



			
				The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> You look lovely, Shelby! You have a gorgeous smile!!!!


Thank you. the complements go between gorgeous and goofy, depending on who i'm talking to.


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Picture Shelby!


----------



## Sparx

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Great Picture Shelby!


Thanks.


----------



## AmoDolphin

Awesome Picture, Shelby!


----------



## Sparx

thanks everyone.


----------



## Cinderella94

Oh I love that picture Shelby! You are so pretty!


----------



## Sparx

Cinderella94 said:
			
		

> Oh I love that picture Shelby! You are so pretty!


I like it too. thanks.


----------



## Cinderella94

Sparx said:
			
		

> I like it too. thanks.



You're quite welcome


----------



## StitchfansJr

I wish I had some pictures. I do have some pictures of my on the Chicago Dis meet thread. But that is long gone!


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

Good pictures everyone


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Shelby you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sparx

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Shelby you are gorgeous!!!


thanks.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Your welcome shelby!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Just made the one in my siggy


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great pics y'all!

Here are some good and...somewhat crazy pictures of my new haircut. Hope y'all like it!   

























And now....for the craziest picture of myself yet....here it is!!!! 





Talk about a major hair-flip! I look so wild-eyed, lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

omg Sarah you are beautiful!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> omg Sarah you are beautiful!!!




lol, Thank you, Jessie    I do look pretty scary in the wild-eyed hair pic though,


----------



## Sparx

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Great pics y'all!
> 
> Here are some good and...somewhat crazy pictures of my new haircut. Hope y'all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now....for the craziest picture of myself yet....here it is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a major hair-flip! I look so wild-eyed, lol


Great pictures. I love the last one.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Sparx said:
			
		

> Great pictures. I love the last one.




lol, Thanks Shelby


----------



## Lil_Tink

Made it meself. Lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Kim! :


----------



## Lil_Tink

Should I put it in my Signature?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Those are great pics, Kim. Very cute!


----------



## polysisterchick

Sarah-- LOVE the haircut. looks really pretty on you 

Kim-- love the pics


----------



## Cinderella94

Beautiful pics everyone!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

sick pictures sarah


----------



## Captain Brain

Beautiful pics Girls! 

You both are prettier than I thought you could be!


----------



## TheBellhop

shelby says:
I posted a picture on the show your face thread.
shelby says:
and I get no comments on it from you
shelby says:
you're mean.
shelby says:
XP

Shelby, I love your pics.

=D


----------



## Sparx

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> shelby says:
> I posted a picture on the show your face thread.
> shelby says:
> and I get no comments on it from you
> shelby says:
> you're mean.
> shelby says:
> XP
> 
> Shelby, I love your pics.
> 
> =D


  thats not the best quote that you've copied from me yet. I still like the "I am a goddess" conversation. 

Love teh siggy btw


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Sarah- I love your hair!  And you are very pretty!  I love the black and white ones!

Kim- Very cute pics.  You are so pretty! I like how you put them together.


----------



## Captain Brain

PG Sweetie said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!!!!
> Here's some more of me.


 Beautiful pictures Tara!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> Sarah- I love your hair!  And you are very pretty!  I love the black and white ones!



 

Thank you! The black and white ones were my favorites!


----------



## Daisymae26

Sarah, (I'm one the good comp) your new haircut is so cute, and you look absolutely gorgeous!

Kim, I love the pics; they're so cute!

Shelby, cute pic, you are so pretty!

Scott, the blue hued pic is awesome, and you are not ugly!!!

Melissa, you are gorgeous!!! I love that pic!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> Sarah, (I'm one the good comp) your new haircut is so cute, and you look absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Kim, I love the pics; they're so cute!
> 
> Shelby, cute pic, you are so pretty!
> 
> Scott, the blue hued pic is awesome, and you are not ugly!!!
> 
> Melissa, you are gorgeous!!! I love that pic!




Yay! You got to see it!    lol, Thank you, Claire!   


Great pics y'all!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Ahh thanks everyone. Im making a new one now


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## Darth Sidious

haha thanks claire. i like that blue one too. it was taken with a black light on and stuff. it was pretty sick. thats my default picture on myspace


----------



## RoxyTori<3

well this is a pic of my vmk person!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

ok so is'nt she cute??


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> well this is a pic of my vmk person!



Strange I saw that SAME picture on someone avatar.. I hope we have not been stealing.


----------



## RoxyTori<3

nope i had this first i got it a while ago!


----------



## xCourxCorex

new hair


----------



## Captain Brain

Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## xCourxCorex

thanks :]


----------



## RoxyTori<3

here is one of me:


----------



## xCourxCorex

more randomness


----------



## RoxyTori<3

this is a pic of the shoes i am getting! i love pacsun and surfer stuff well i am surfer but yet my shoes are skater.........wow.


----------



## pugslee

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> here is one of me:



that's quite a small picture


----------



## Daisymae26

xCourxCorex said:
			
		

> new hair




Awesome!   Love the new hair Courtney!


----------



## Cinderella94

Beautiful piicture everyone!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

awsome hair courtney!


----------



## Captain Brain

xCourxCorex said:
			
		

> more randomness


 Your a very beautiful girl!


----------



## Babyjustrun

from left: rex goudie, me, melissa o'neil
although it's not that confusing as to who i am xD





from left: me, melissa o'neil





from left: rex goudie, me


----------



## RoxyTori<3

very cool you are pretty! so is your friend


----------



## Cinderella94

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> You haven't seen me yet. You'll retch just looking at me. Maybe if I wear my Paintball mask I won't appear so ugly...



oh stop it i am sure you look fine just post!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

xCourxCorex said:
			
		

> new hair



Courtney, I have not seen you on here in a long time!  Love the hair!  You are very pretty.


----------



## Babyjustrun

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> very cool you are pretty! so is your friend




who's that directed at?


----------



## Miss_Will_Turner

um, dear God help us if anyone saw my picture...


----------



## Cinderella94

Miss_Will_Turner said:
			
		

> um, dear God help us if anyone saw my picture...




I'm sure you look beautiful!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Me and my bff


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## x morgan

rat love. <3

and just for fun...







edit: sorry they're so big.


----------



## Daisymae26

Awww, cute pics! Your rat is adorable!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Aww, you have a cute rat!   


Great pictures everyone!   

Y'all are all beautiful, pretty, gorgeous, lovely, and all those warm-fuzzy adjectives, lol


----------



## Captain Brain

Morgan, I love the last picture.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:


----------



## Captain Brain

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:


 Great Artwork!

Sarah, you are a very pretty girl!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Great Artwork!
> 
> Sarah, you are a very pretty girl!




Awww, Thank you, Billy!


----------



## ThinkTink510

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:




*you are very pretty.
and that is amazing!*


----------



## The Dark Dancer

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> *you are very pretty.
> and that is amazing!*




Thank you Kayla!   I know that sometimes wearing lime green doesn't always work at the parks so...bada-bing, bada-boom...There ya go, lol


----------



## ThinkTink510

*
random pictures. *


----------



## Captain Brain

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> *
> random pictures. *


 Great pics Kayla!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> *
> random pictures. *



Great pics Kayla! You are beautiful!


----------



## ThinkTink510

thanks.


----------



## Princess Ash

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:




HAHAHAHA NUH UH!  That is THE COOLEST THING EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And of course, beautiful picture of you as well!!!


----------



## Azure

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:




 Very gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderella94

Sarah- I LOVE THAT PICTURE OF YOU! So pretty! 
And that is totally awesome!


----------



## AmoDolphin

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> and for all y'all going to WDW April 2nd - 11th might see me wearing this little beauty, lol:




Great backpack!

And to everyone who posted pictures: you are very lovely!


----------



## Captain Brain

AmoDolphin said:
			
		

> Great backpack!
> 
> And to everyone who posted pictures: you are very lovely!


 Where's _your_ picture Maggie?


----------



## !!PonyBoy!!

Wow great pictures evryone!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Kayla and Sarah!! SOO Pretty!!!!!!!! I LOVE your Dis thing you made! I want one!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Sparx

awesome pictures, everyone.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

yeaahh


----------



## Sparx

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> yeaahh


great picture. love the color of your hair. very pretty.

We've got the same glasses too. lol


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

heh thanks ^_^

Actually, I can't stand my hair color right now.  I can't wait to get it dyed again.


----------



## Cinderella94

Ooooh I love your hair color! So pretty!


----------



## Sparx

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> heh thanks ^_^
> 
> Actually, I can't stand my hair color right now.  I can't wait to get it dyed again.


what color are you going to dye it?


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

Sparx said:
			
		

> what color are you going to dye it?



Blonde! yay.


----------



## Sparx

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> Blonde! yay.


awesome.

I want to see pics once you get it dyed!


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## cinderelii5390

hey! i was wondering how u post pix? i am new and realy love dis so far...anything else that i should know about being new?


----------



## soccercruiser87

cinderelii5390 said:
			
		

> hey! i was wondering how u post pix? i am new and realy love dis so far...anything else that i should know about being new?



*To Post Pics:* the picture MUST come from the internet or in other words have a URL (web) address.. *Example:* *www,soandso,com* ... you would paste that link into your signature..any questions PM (private message) me. (You can upload your pics from your computer by using www.photobucket.com or any other uploading pictures website. You will beable to get a URL address from that website.)

*About Being New:* you can check out the thread thats on the top of the teen board which is titled "Hi and Welcome Everyone" or just click on the link to the thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=960164 . Any other questions you have, you can PM (private message) me (a moderator here on the Teen Board).


----------



## soccercruiser87

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

>



very pretty


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Kim and My happy Ending... : !!!!


----------



## WMX:V3

I'm hoping I can get a oic of me up this weekend. It may not happen though.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yay Travis,lol


----------



## SplashLover93

yea well i dun think i posted a pic of me yet on here but if i did these are more recent..............
me face painted (Tinkerbell was wat it was called) this is a few weeks ago so yea....



~Splash~


----------



## Lil_Tink

Thought it was kinda cool


----------



## Lil_Tink

Dunno if I already posted that lol


----------



## yoyo93

Hi all, i'm not dead 





^ let me explain that. My friend took a picture of me when i was looking a my foot because a cup of ice had just fallen on my foot. That was *cold*


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Kim_ Cool how you made it!  Lovely!

Yoyo93- you are very pretty!  yay you're not dead!! 

SplashLover- so pretty!  love the face painting


----------



## yoyo93

Yeah, i try...


----------



## Cinderella94




----------



## Lil_Tink

I made it with paint lol


----------



## Darth Sidious

my graduation picture from in front of my house(sry if its big)


----------



## RoxyTori<3

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Great pics Kristy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new haircut^^^ What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> And.....
> 
> Us again! lol; This is from December 2nd before a party we went to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite pic^^^^



your friend loooks like the girl from zoey 101


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Soo pretty everyone!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Great pics guys! You're all gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everyone!


----------



## DDRManiac

Well im kinda new to the forums but i was excited to find there actually is a place where people talk about disney world and other random stuff! so yea this is me!





random pic my friend took while we were packing for florida and Disney....only 3 days!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Awsome pic DDRmaniac!


----------



## WMX:V3

Nice pic!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> Well im kinda new to the forums but i was excited to find there actually is a place where people talk about disney world and other random stuff! so yea this is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random pic my friend took while we were packing for florida and Disney....only 3 days!!



nice picture. Not gunna lie, your pretty cute.


----------



## Cinderella94

Nice pic!


----------



## DDRManiac

thanks! wow this place is much nicer to the new people then the other forums im on


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww DDRManiac! We are a friendly bunch  With a few exceptions!


----------



## SplashLover93

2HOT2touch said:
			
		

> nice picture. Not gunna lie, your pretty cute.


i second that!  nice pics everyone!


----------



## AllyGirlie

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> thanks! wow this place is much nicer to the new people then the other forums im on



What do you mean..we're always nice..  

Anyways..Great pics everyone!  

I have to get more of me on here at some point..


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yes you do Ally! lol j/k


----------



## DDRManiac

Well tomorrow i leave for Disney! im so excited, but when i return then i will have some more pictures to post! see you in a week! bye all!


----------



## Cinderella94

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> thanks! wow this place is much nicer to the new people then the other forums im on




Thanks! Yep, (for the most part  ) we're a really great group of people


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Suuure we are Sammi.

(  )

My Puppy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












UNO!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Charmaine!!


----------



## x morgan

They don't quite line up like I'd like them to, but I'll fix it later.


----------



## Cinderella94

Charmaine- Awesome pics!!!! Your puppy is so cute, you're so pretty! 
Morgan- Beautiful pics!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Morgan - You are so pretty!

Charmaine- You are very pretty, and your puppy is cute!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Charmaine and morgan!!! :


----------



## Kyralyn

this is me at my star team basket ball game ! [ not the best pic bc i am swetie and not looking aqt the camra !  i call it my action shoot !


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Awsome Kyra!


----------



## PG Sweetie

Here's some pics from the Disney trip we just got back from.

My friends Sheresse, Eva, and I drinking our "Margarita's" @ Margaritaville





Eva and I with our stupid hats!!





The Four of Us @ Margaritaville





Me, Court, and Sam being bored at a dance





At the dance again!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Pictures Tara!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Billy!!! Tara, beautiful!


----------



## Captain Brain

I still look exactly the same.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Nice pic Billy!Post on the LOTP thread! I need to talk to ya'!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics every one
tara you look lovely


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Great pics everyone!


----------



## WMX:V3

My mom finally took a pic of me. She just has to post it. No face though. Sorry. I'm in full painbtall gear includong mask so you can only see my eyes.  Just think of me as the mysterious man behind the mask.  I'll post it as soon as I can.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Hurry up with that lol^


----------



## babieemelly

Everyone on here is so cute! Here are a few of mine, just so you guys know who I am. They're all off of my MySpace   





This is my just hanging out in my room... this is actually right before my bro and I went to meet Fall Out Boy at SNL rehearsals!






My little cousin and I blowing kisses    







A picture of me taping myself   I have no idea what was going on here  






And this is just me at my cousin's wedding


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

babieemelly- you are very very pretty!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Pumpkin




Sandy




Me in my costume I made in October.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Very pretty Charmaine!  Your dog and cat are cute!!


----------



## WMX:V3

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> Pumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in my costume I made in October.




VERY pretty. Nice pics.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Charmaine!! You are on!!!! You are the prettiest person I have ever seen!!! OMG!


----------



## babieemelly

Thanks for the comments. Everyone on here looks AWESOME!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Melissa and Charmaine, Beautiful!!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Very nice pictures Charmaine!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Melissa and Charmaine, Beautiful and gougous


----------



## AllyGirlie

Great pics everyone!!

Charmaine - You _made_ that dress?! That's amazing! What was it for?


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

: Thanks everyone, I made it for halloween last year but never finished in time. Took a good 2-3 months. I'll take pictures while I'm in Disney for you all to see! .


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Bye Charmaine! Again, you are lovely!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

The dress you made, Charmaine, is so pretty!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I wish I was talented like that! I can crouchet a scarf, and sew a quilt, but not something as beautiful as that!


----------



## meg1mmfan

^^ This my friend and I on the Tomorrowland Speedway at Night of Joy (I'm on the left)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautfiul Meg! Very nice picture!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great picture!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

For a second Billy, I thought your sig was me!  : But again, great pics everyone!


----------



## Darth Sidious

me sleeping on small world back in july


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Scott: That is wonderful! I try to make the best of Small World. I sleep on Spaceship Earth!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great picture. Is A Small World really that boring?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Great picture. Is A Small World really that boring?


 No, I enjoy all the colors and sights! I really do!


----------



## Darth Sidious

its not boring. its just that i think that was during magic hours and i was madddddddddddddddd tired.  i feel asleep during most of the magic hours that we went to


----------



## disneydramadiva

You know what I realized? I don't have a decent picture of me and my bf. Come to think of it, I don't have a picture of me and my bf. Hmm... I 'll have to look.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics everyone soon i'll put a pic on


----------



## meg1mmfan

In Washington DC on my 8th grade field trip


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Meg! :


----------



## The Dark Dancer

I missed so much!!!

Everyone looks lovely! Scott, I loved the one of you on IASW...That's how I felt on it this trip we just got back from, lol   

Charmaine! I'd just like to take a moment to point out that your costume looked outstanding and you looked sensational in it! Very Beautiful!!   


Great pics y'all!


----------



## WMX:V3

Well....you asked and you recieved....here ya go!
As for the ridiculous face...the sun was in ym eyes and I was laughing/mad at Stitch. He threw a temper-tantrum when I asked for his auto-graph. He yanked the pen outta my hand and threw it behind him. I was tryig to keep a straight and calm face....


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful pic Travis!


----------



## WMX:V3

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful pic Travis!



Thanks I guess....


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Well, I mean "handsom"


----------



## WMX:V3

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Well, I mean "handsom"



Yeah..well...I wasn't going to say anything. You must've had a long day. I totally understand.


----------



## EeyoreFan1




----------



## WMX:V3

What's so funny?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I did have a long day..


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

mine are in my signature...


----------



## setHEARTStoDESTRUCT




----------



## WMX:V3

Great pics everybody!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

So pretty!


----------



## cutegrl505

Lovely pictures everyone!! i don't have any pictures of me on my computer srry


----------



## Captain Brain

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> Well....you asked and you recieved....here ya go!
> As for the ridiculous face...the sun was in ym eyes and I was laughing/mad at Stitch. He threw a temper-tantrum when I asked for his auto-graph. He yanked the pen outta my hand and threw it behind him. I was tryig to keep a straight and calm face....


 Great picture!


----------



## WMX:V3

Thanks Billy!


----------



## Pirana




----------



## WMX:V3

Great pic!


----------



## Babyjustrun

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/Hilly_beans/DSCF1936.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/Hilly_beans/DSCF1898.jpg

WARNING: these pics are huge do not press the button that sends the picture to full size. it will be hideous. there is a reason i left you guys the links.


----------



## WMX:V3

Great pics!


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*




----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*




----------



## goofyandplutoluver

You are very pretty^


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

thanks...do you put pics on here?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful everyone!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## RoxyTori<3

Kyralyn said:
			
		

> this is me at my star team basket ball game ! [ not the best pic bc i am swetie and not looking aqt the camra !  i call it my action shoot !



nice one sis!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Sparx said:
			
		

>


 Great pics Shelby! I love the first one!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Sorry its so small photobucket doesnt like me


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

>


that is sooo hott!!
how did you do that?


----------



## Lil_Tink

MISS HEATHER` MARIE* said:
			
		

> that is sooo hott!!
> how did you do that?


My friend made it


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

that is very cool =]


----------



## Lil_Tink

I told her you liked it


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

lol okay =]
does she have a name on here too?


----------



## Lil_Tink

Umm yeah xx_meg but she isnt on much...






Another one :]  But I made it


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

okay 
that's a cute 1 too


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Pirana said:
			
		

>




lol, great pic and you are very pretty! Reminds me of a few pictures I took a few weeks ago:















And a recent one (this is from and look at how pale I was! That was earlier in the day that I went to the hospital)





this is me and the coloring in my face normally:






yeah...scary huh?


----------



## xCourxCorex

Sarah - cute pictures! I love your hair!!


Last month:


----------



## xCourxCorex

more ! 

me and the boyfriend:





and a crazy bathroom stall in Austria (I couldn't resist the photo op!)


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

I finally figured out how to post these so hopefully it will work!!

This is my most recent pic at my b-day party!





Me doing a long jump at school!





And finally me and my bro on vacation!





sorry they are kind of big!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Everyone!   Sarah: Gorgeous!!! (I'm again glad you are better)


----------



## Captain Brain

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> lol, great pic and you are very pretty! Reminds me of a few pictures I took a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a recent one (this is from and look at how pale I was! That was earlier in the day that I went to the hospital)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and the coloring in my face normally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...scary huh?


 You are such a pretty girl!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you, Courtney! 
It is usually frizzy because of all the humidity here in sweet LA   lol, just part of living here I guess.  

Thank you, Jessie! 
I am so glad to be back and better! Thanks girl!

aww, Thank you, Billy!
You are such a sweetie!


----------



## 2HOT2touch

Tinker'n'Fun said:
			
		

> I finally figured out how to post these so hopefully it will work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me doing a long jump at school!



This looks freakishly like the elementary school that I went to. Although I haven't been there in like 6 years, it deffinately brings back some memories.


----------



## Captain Brain

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Thank you, Courtney!
> It is usually frizzy because of all the humidity here in sweet LA   lol, just part of living here I guess.
> 
> Thank you, Jessie!
> I am so glad to be back and better! Thanks girl!
> 
> aww, Thank you, Billy!
> You are such a sweetie!



Your welcome Sarah, I'm glad I make you think I'm sweet, according to my mom I'm not. But what does she know.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Your welcome Sarah, I'm glad I make you think I'm sweet, according to my mom I'm not. But what does she know.




lol,    You are very sweet, Billy!   

According to my sisters I'm not, but....they are just plain crazy, lol


----------



## MISS HEATHER` MARIE*

xCourxCorex said:
			
		

> Last month:


you remind me of Michelle Trachtenberg from that movie Ice Princess
you are pretty =]


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g95/TiinkerbelleDisneyTrip/?action=view&slideshow=true


----------



## Sparx

I made this as a sign for one of my friends, but I really like how it turned out. so I'm posting it here.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

That's awesome Shelby! You did a wonderful job


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Loving it Shelby! Char, I cant see your pics!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth




----------



## soccercruiser87

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

>



very pretty 

and to everyone else, great pics


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow2?.dir=6613re2&.beg=0&.src=ph See if this works everyone! .


----------



## WMX:V3

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow2?.dir=6613re2&.beg=0&.src=ph See if this works everyone! .



Great pics Charmaine!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Loving it Char and Lauren!


----------



## Captain Brain

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

>


 Gorgeous! All the DIS girls around here are probably having to chase boys away from them...


----------



## Captain Brain

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow2?.dir=6613re2&.beg=0&.src=ph See if this works everyone! .


 I guess that boy who was with you was Andy? You two look gorgeous together!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

aw, thank you captain brain!


----------



## Darth Sidious

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! All the DIS girls around here are probably having to chase boys away from them...




i agree


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I am the exception Scott and Billy!


----------



## Darth Sidious

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I am the exception Scott and Billy!




grr... hush u!!


----------



## WMX:V3

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I am the exception Scott and Billy!



Yeah! What Scott said! Shoosh!


----------



## AmoDolphin

These are some pictures of my OBX Spring Break Trip.

I took this, BTW...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









That's a pretty bad picture.





We saw this on the side of the road.










Landing...





And this was at the Naval Academy.


----------



## AmoDolphin

Tiinkerbelle said:
			
		

> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow2?.dir=6613re2&.beg=0&.src=ph See if this works everyone! .



You're so pretty! (And you and Andy are so cute together!)


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

: thanks everyone your making me blush.


----------



## Darth Sidious

me talking to my friend during my trip in august waiting for spetro to start


----------



## Captain Brain

Great picutres Scott and Maggie!


----------



## pugslee

Nifty pics!


----------



## Warlock128

Heres some of me, 20 year old in San Diego













and my dog , link.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Hey y'all! Great pics!

I can't do dance recital this year....because of my "surcumstances". Here's my costume though......you can see part of my scar from the surgery. It continues on down past my belly button.






here's how I looked for dance pictures yesterday:






My dance teacher said that even though I can't dance that she will let me walk out for the finale.


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

aw great piture everyone! and dark dancer that sucks that you cant be in your recital. i cant be either mine either so i kno how it feels, but my teacher is also giving me something to do for recital.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> aw great piture everyone! and dark dancer that sucks that you cant be in your recital. i cant be either mine either so i kno how it feels, but my teacher is also giving me something to do for recital.



Thanks, That sucks that you can't be in yours either. I hope everything goes well for y'alls recital!   

By the way, my name is Sarah, lol


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

yea you too! My names is Mary by the way. and i loved your coustum for dance its so pretty. you must have looked awesome for your dance pictures!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Eeyore and I    





I told all you guys our school broke a world record, there is my friend and I celebrating.


----------



## Captain Brain

Great Pictures Kim!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> yea you too! My names is Mary by the way. and i loved your coustum for dance its so pretty. you must have looked awesome for your dance pictures!



lol, aww, Thank you Mary! I hope the pictures look okay


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Everyone!!!!!!!  You are all so pretty!!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful Everyone!!!!!!!  You are all so pretty!!!




yep... except for me of course


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

oh whatever! EVERYONE on here is gorgeous!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yep... except for me of course



Goodness Scott! lol, You are a very handsome guy!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Scott: You look fine! My friend is here with me..and she says you are quite good looking!


----------



## Captain Brain

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Hey y'all! Great pics!
> 
> I can't do dance recital this year....because of my "surcumstances". Here's my costume though......you can see part of my scar from the surgery. It continues on down past my belly button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's how I looked for dance pictures yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dance teacher said that even though I can't dance that she will let me walk out for the finale.


 I love the pics Sarah, you are a pretty girl!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> I love the pics Sarah, you are a pretty girl!



 

aww, Thank you Billy!


----------



## SplashLover93

pics of me:
this was like last weekend:


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

Where were you at?? I LOVE That tink hedge.


----------



## Darth Sidious

man o man. sarah, u sure r one pretty girl. and if im not mistaken, that last picture that was posted was taken at the epcot flower and garden festival?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> man o man. sarah, u sure r one pretty girl. and if im not mistaken, that last picture that was posted was taken at the epcot flower and garden festival?




lol, Thank you Scott!   

I'm uploading some new pics from this WDW trip that we just got back from. I'll post them in a sec.  
___________________________________________

Here's all that I got uploaded, lol:

here's HM:





This is really eerie (there was a light on in one of the rooms and I managed to get this picture of the tower.....very freaky if ya ask me):













here's me the hospital being wheeled back into surgery:





Man, I looked rough! 


and here's something I did last night just being bored:

my eyes


----------



## Lil_Tink

SARAH YOU HAVE THE PRETTIEST EYES!!!!!!!

Ok heres the pictures I posted on the Disney Pics thread...


----------



## Lil_Tink

Yeah and sorry if I keep on posting the same pics XD


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Kim and Sarah., and that HM pic IS freaky!! Sarah: I don't do doctors well, and seeing all those iv's and wires inme, I would have yanked them out and ranfor my life!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## Lil_Tink

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful Kim and Sarah., and that HM pic IS freaky!! Sarah: I don't do doctors well, and seeing all those iv's and wires inme, I would have yanked them out and ranfor my life!


Same here!!!


I found some pictures of my swim meet a few weeks ago..


----------



## Sparx

new hair in the first one...but you can't see it. you can see it in the second one.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Shelby lovin the new hair


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

everyone on here is SO pretty/cute!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Shelby: I love your new hair! You aare soo pretty! Everyone on here is beautiful!


----------



## Darth Sidious

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

> everyone on here is SO pretty/cute!




yeah except for me. haha


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yeah except for me. haha



  You are a very handsome guy!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Very prettyyyy


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## The Dark Dancer

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> SARAH YOU HAVE THE PRETTIEST EYES!!!!!!!



lol, Thank you, very much! Great trip pics by the way!  You are very pretty!     

Funny you should say that about my eyes!   Yesterday, while we were at my BF's baseball game, my friend introduced me to a guy from her church. They first thing he said was "You have the prettiest eyes!" and I was just like  "Okay...Thank you."
About that time I saw my BF looking at me, while I was standing there by this dude I had just met, who was complimenting my looks,.....and I just smiled and waved, lol.   

Great pics y'all! Everyone's so beautiful! And Scott, trust me honey, you are very hansome   

Shelby, I love your hair! Very cute!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful Kim and Sarah., and that HM pic IS freaky!! Sarah: I don't do doctors well, and seeing all those iv's and wires inme, I would have yanked them out and ranfor my life!



lol, trust me Jessie, In that perticular pic I was beginning to feel the effects of my anesthesia and I was so ready to stop hurting! lol, I hate needles and I hated them when they would put in IV's and have to re-do them....::
Tomorrow I have to get my blood checked......
Wish me luck, lol!


----------



## WDWHunk

New tattoo I just got.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

cool tatoo!  


Here's a recent pic of me and my friend:





and here's where it's cool to see how blue my eyes are and how brown hers are! I think it's cool, lol:


----------



## marypops!

nice pictures everyone 

since i got bored i decided to make my picture a puzzle though not hard about 12 pieces i think http://four.flash-gear.com/npuz/puz.php?c=v&id=1586856&k=41980192 from the 70s part of pop century last year around this time though in April


----------



## minnie_2006

i'm new to this forum so hey to everyone-everyone has really cool piccies!! i need to get some!


----------



## Darth Sidious

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> And Scott, trust me honey, you are very hansome




well thanks, but although girls around here say it, it doesn't mean im good looking enough to go out with or anything


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Scott, STOP!!!! You are very handsome and attractive. You look fine!


----------



## xCourxCorex

With the boyfriend before my Sophomore Semi Dance.


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> well thanks, but although girls around here say it, it doesn't mean im good looking enough to go out with or anything


stop it. you should be ashamed of yourself. You look great! you should be proud of yourself. 

now I on the other hand....


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Shelby Don't you start!!  You are very beautiful! I love your hair!


----------



## Sparx

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Shelby Don't you start!!  You are very beautiful! I love your hair!


lol I was joking. And thanks.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Ok, good!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture001.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture002.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture003.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture004.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture005.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture006.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture007.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture008.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture009.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture010.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture011.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture012.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture013.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture014.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f254/Tiinkerbelle/Picture015.jpg


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

tiinkerbelle, pretty flowers and your cat and dog are so cute !!


----------



## Sparx

from the dance thingy last night


----------



## The Artist

Go Shelby! Woot Woot! lol, You looked very beautiful and I hope you had a blast!


----------



## Darth Sidious

w00t w00t shelby


----------



## Sparx

thanks everyone. It was fun.


----------



## marypops!

yay picture (the only picture i could find of me on the computer wierd)





me at pop century yay


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

marypops! said:
			
		

> yay picture (the only picture i could find of me on the computer wierd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at pop century yay


great pic george


----------



## Captain Brain

Nice pic George!


----------



## Starfire

Great pic George   !!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

awesome pics, George, Courntey, CHarmaine(dogs and cats so cuteee), and Shelbey!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful pics everyone! Charmaine: Lovely cat and dog! Shelby: You go get him! George: Very nice pictures.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Hope you havent already seen these.
All of these were takin in the rain...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

You are such a pretty girl Kim!  Great pictures.


----------



## swimer3

me.. being bored today.. and my hott pink nails






 me and my lovely white sunglasses <<3


----------



## marypops!

thanks everyone 

just don't think i can smile...


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Ava- very pretty, love the sunglasses!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Ava!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> You are such a pretty girl Kim!  Great pictures.


Thanks  Everyone is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Tinkwink36011

Sup everyone! If anyone can i need help cause i cant get my Ticker Factory thing to work! So if anyone can help me!!!!!!!   i am jumping mad (lol)


----------



## The Dark Dancer

New pic!!! 
 

This is me and my BF today at school! Woohoo!


----------



## TwIzTeR91

Well based off this thread this cruise is gonna suck!

JUST KIDDING! Ha, I'm just here to introduce myself, and mainly get my post count up so that I can post what I actually want to... But the stupid site won't let me. See you guys this summer maybe.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Beautiful Sarah!


----------



## SoccerTink

HEy people! well i'm new here!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

SoccerTink said:
			
		

> HEy people! well i'm new here!



 Welcome to the Dis! I'm Jessie~    Please private message me if you have any questions coments or advice.


----------



## DestinyAwaits

I am newbie.  First day, and I must say I like it. So far.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

WElcome!  Basically the same stuff I told Soccertink.


----------



## WMX:V3

*sigh* Here's a pic of me in my paintball gear. NOTE: This pic is kinda old. I got a new mask and stuff. I'm taller.

Hm. Here ya go.






Here's a pic of our-*ahem*-mom's new dog. She got it for Mother's Day. Her name is Muggsy Rose(not my mom! The dog  ).










Remeber. Ignore the freak with the paintball gun. Concentrate on the puppy. Way cuter.


----------



## Starfire

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> *sigh* Here's a pic of me in my paintball gear. NOTE: This pic is kinda old. I got a new mask and stuff. I'm taller.
> 
> Hm. Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of our-*ahem*-mom's new dog. She got it for Mother's Day. Her name is Muggsy Rose(not my mom! The dog  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remeber. Ignore the freak with the paintball gun. Concentrate on the puppy. Way cuter.




aww you're dog is soooo cute


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Awwww XD You're dog is the cutest!!!


----------



## pugslee

Awww! Cute puppy!!!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Cutest puppy ever^


----------



## marypops!

yay puppy!!!

who wants to see my cat muffin again?

too late...





yay kitty!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Cute puppy Travis, and cute kitty George!!


----------



## Cinderella94

Cute pics everyone! 

As I sit here in the CB hotel writing this, I can say that I'll def. have some pics posted from our trip up sometime soon!!!


----------



## Starfire

Cinderella94 said:
			
		

> Cute pics everyone!
> 
> As I sit here in the CB hotel writing this, I can say that I'll def. have some pics posted from our trip up sometime soon!!!





Looking foward to seing the great pics!   
are you having a nice time?


----------



## Starfire

SoccerTink said:
			
		

> HEy people! well i'm new here!



Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## pugslee

SoccerTink said:
			
		

> HEy people! well i'm new here!


----------



## Indigo09

Hey new here, I joined last month but I've been known to be a serial lurker


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Indigo09 said:
			
		

> Hey new here, I joined last month but I've been known to be a serial lurker



Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Starfire

Indigo09 said:
			
		

> Hey new here, I joined last month but I've been known to be a serial lurker




Welcome to the Dis!  

have fun posting


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Get pics everyone!


----------



## pugslee

Indigo09 said:
			
		

> Hey new here, I joined last month but I've been known to be a serial lurker



  

Have fun!


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

I found a new pic from like last week so here it is:






hope u like it!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

How Pretty Angela! You are a very pretty girl.


----------



## BandGeek911

Very nice everyone!


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> How Pretty Angela! You are a very pretty girl.



Thanks!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Tinker'n'Fun said:
			
		

> Thanks!!



   Np! I'm only telling the truth.


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Np! I'm only telling the truth.



AAHHHH


----------



## Lynn4Mel

how do you put pictures on here? idk how to:'(


----------



## Lynn4Mel




----------



## polysisterchick

very pretty 

ETA:
lol, Is this a candyland figure?


----------



## Lynn4Mel

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> very pretty
> 
> ETA:
> lol, Is this a candyland figure?


 actually tht is from candyland...its in nyc


----------



## skyfire

Here's the most recent picture I have of myself. =)


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty, but you needed to have posted them on the Show your face thread..


----------



## polysisterchick

Lynn4Mel said:
			
		

> actually tht is from candyland...its in nyc


where in NYC?


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## Lil_Tink

Me left and My friend shantel right


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww. How pretty Kim!


----------



## Captain Brain

Beautiful Kim! All the girls here must have a boyfriend, there all so pretty.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Beautiful Kim! All the girls here must have a boyfriend, there all so pretty.




 I'm on the phone with mine!    We just got together!! He is two years older!!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Beautiful Kim! All the girls here must have a boyfriend, there all so pretty.


Thanks..Haha I wish


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I'm on the phone with mine!    We just got together!! He is two years older!!!



I wish I had one!!


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## skyfire

This one time... at band camp...
(hahaha sorry, I had to)
But seriously, this one time I colored my hair with markers, you know the classic crayola kind.


----------



## PG Sweetie

Here's one of me from the Spring Break trip to Disney!!!

It's a little blurry and close up because it's from my phone!!! I was really bored in the room one night!! LOL!!


----------



## swimer3

skyfire said:
			
		

> This one time... at band camp...
> (hahaha sorry, I had to)
> But seriously, this one time I colored my hair with markers, you know the classic crayola kind.



that is wicked awesome.  Does it wash out? because i was thinking about doing it to mine..


----------



## skyfire

swimer3 said:
			
		

> that is wicked awesome.  Does it wash out? because i was thinking about doing it to mine..



Thanks. =) Yeah, it washes out with just one shampooing. Make sure you use non-toxic markers, so you won't have to worry about any chemical damage.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Thats me when we went to the airport to pick up my mom:






This is me when I was fooling around with my clothes!!:






My friends and I before Spring Break:






My best friends before Spring Break:






Picture taken with my webcam: 






And this one I just wanted to post because its my dog when he was little:






This is my dog now:


----------



## BandGeek911

I'm the one in between Batman and The Flash behind Paige (The girl in the purple) Yay Batman!





I'm on the left!





I'm the one holding the Batman doll!


These were all taken at Six Flags for out band trip!


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I'm the one in between Batman and The Flash behind Paige (The girl in the purple) Yay Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one holding the Batman doll!
> 
> 
> These were all taken at Six Flags for out band trip!



Grr!  Lucky!  You got to go to six flags.  I've been trying to hard to get there.

Anyway.  You're pretty...so are your friends.


----------



## BandGeek911

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> Grr!  Lucky!  You got to go to six flags.  I've been trying to hard to get there.
> 
> Anyway.  You're pretty...so are your friends.



Thanks!  

It's so awesome there! Especially if you love thrill rides! (But it's not the same as Disney lol)


----------



## jenbabe13

idk how to post pictures on here =[


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

:\


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty pics everyone!


----------



## jenbabe13

pretty pics!


----------



## jenbabe13

tell me what u think...


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Awesome pics everyone! Y'all are so pretty!


----------



## tashasKraz4WDW

My MoHawk Braids.. I Love This Look? What Do U Guys Think? 






 My Boy Friend..


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww how Pretty! I DO love your hair liike that.


----------



## Lynn4Mel

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/xoOXBreeXOox/100_3250.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/xoOXBreeXOox/100_3255.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/xoOXBreeXOox/Disney Pix/20ceed78.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/xoOXBreeXOox/Disney Pix/Random cRAZY pIX/Easter2006017.jpg


----------



## tashasKraz4WDW

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Aww how Pretty! I DO love your hair liike that.



thanks


----------



## Lil_Tink

whoops double post


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## EeyoreFan1

Ooh! How pretty Kim! Once again, you are such a pretty girl!


----------



## Lil_Tink

thanks


----------



## WDWmaniac

great pics kim and everybody else too!


----------



## x morgan

Sorry it's so incredibly huge.


----------



## polysisterchick

it's ok.
I love your hair, X_morgan


----------



## Princess Ash

Kim - You are SUCH a pretty girl...

Morgan - Elegant and mysterious...very nice.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Haha thats how I keep my friends entertained





Me and my friends
















 We all gotta have a weird one lol.."DID YOU KNOW THEIR GOIN OUT?"


----------



## EeyoreFan1

How pretty Kim, and who is goin ou?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh' I get it! THEY are!  I'mm soo slow!


----------



## Lil_Tink

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> How pretty Kim, and who is goin ou?


The two people to the right of me lol


----------



## T.O'Brizzle

the girls before jr prom
(im in orange) 




me and my brother feeding ducks
outside the beach club =)


----------



## polysisterchick

very pretty


----------



## caitlin

sorry it's big, i thought it was gonna turn out smaller.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

You are VERY pretty Caitlin!


----------



## Sparx

grant and I




close up of my eyes




cody and I 

and this is a weird little gif that I made of my eyes.


----------



## T.O'Brizzle

everyone is soo prettyyyyy =)


----------



## pugslee

Awesome pics, everyone!!


----------



## DDRManiac

Found some random pics, some from prom this year





i look extremely young in this pic..wow





me and my friend kelly at prom





random disney pic from our spring break trip


----------



## WDWmaniac

great pics DDRManiac might i add you are with some very pretty girls


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty. and handsome


----------



## Cinderella94

Love the pics everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Beautiful pics, y'all! Everyone is so pretty and handsome!





Yeah.....I'm so short! My friend closest to me is just bumping 5 feet tall!

Us in order: My BF, me, and my 2 best friends. (me and my girls were doing community service and BF tagged along and helped, lol)   

________  

And here is the pic no-one has ever seen before.....  


tada! Me in a pony-tail! lol


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics everyone


----------



## guest

Sarah, beautiful! And I LOVe the ponytaail! Amd this is going to be off topic but...  Get on your Yahoo Sarah!  This is Jessie by the way.


----------



## TheGirlin14G

Here is a picture of me in New York in the beginning of April:




Then this is a picture outside of my house before prom a few weeks ago:




*might I note - that was the first dress I tried on and it didn't need any alterations - and it fit my shape _really _ well!  * 

Just wanted to share


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Ooh! How pretty everyone!  (Marissa)


----------



## swimer3

caitlin said:
			
		

> sorry it's big, i thought it was gonna turn out smaller.



very pretty! i love your eye make-up. im a huge make-up junkie


----------



## caitlin

thanks  yeah me too, lol. it's hard to keep from spending all my money on it.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## skyfire

My dog Buffy (who is terrified of my camera)





My eye 





This is what I'd look like if I were a ghost.





A glimpse of my room


----------



## Lil_Tink

Im the one second from the left. Banquet.











Im the one in blue


----------



## skyfire

Pretty pictures, Kim! I hope you had an awesome time at your banquet.


----------



## Lil_Tink

More from banquet. Im the blonde one XD


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Kim...VERY pretty!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Very pretty everyone!!


----------



## Jenn0)))




----------



## EeyoreFan1

How pretty! (Let me guess your names Jenn/Jennifer)


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Very pretty Jenn!!


----------



## yoyo93

Who's that loser?

.......

yeah that's me, last weekend i went camping, and my friends thought it would be funny to ditch me during a game of black out....(hide and go seek with flash lights...) so my mom took a picture of me completely lost....isn't that great?


----------



## StitchfansJr

I can't post a pic of me. But it is on this thread....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1035363&highlight=Stitchfans


----------



## Cinderella94

Ah beautiful pictures everyone! Gosh everyone on here is so pretty!!


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Kayla! (Kayla's your name right..?)


----------



## Tink-a-boo

I would put my picture on but i broke the camera when i tryed to take a picture of myself!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh come on. I"m sure you are lovely!!


----------



## ThinkTink510

Yes. I'm Kayla.

and Thankyou


----------



## Babyjustrun

nice pix everyone.
i shall have another one of me posted soon. ALL of my old pictures were dltd.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## pugslee

Sparx said:
			
		

>



Very Cool!


----------



## CrazyChik

wow everyone is so pretty i'm going to look a little odd on tis thread when i manage to get a decent piccie


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Sparx said:
			
		

>



You look very pretty!! And I love the background!!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

>



Very pretty Kayla!!!  I also like the shape of it lol.



(sorry double post)


----------



## polysisterchick

hehehehehehehe...
for you entertainment, i chose my dorkiest pic. from June 2, 2006 -- the first night I was in disney to be the first pic of me on the disboards





I'm on the right... yea, i'm the one with the finger "up" my nose--hehe
yea, it was around 11:30 and my friend and I were waiting in line for dumbo


----------



## Saxsoon

I am obviously the one looking in the opposite direction.  THe girl in blue is my sister and the other is her friend.  This was taken two weeks ago in Parrot Cay in the Double Scoop cruise.





This is me and my uncle at sister's confirmation.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Sleeping after paddling. Im the one with my mouth open XD


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Rachel, and Kim!


----------



## AllyGirlie

Told ya I'd put more pics up at some point..






Me and Sally (my mustang)  Yes, I have 2 cars..you can see my focus in the background with all the painting on the windows..





Me and my cat Snowy before prom





My prom hair





LeAnna, Me, Sam, Lauren & Steph at prom





Me and Pliji..I couldn't exactly look into the camera when the pic was taken..I was driving on the highway (you can't see the 3 dimwits in the backseat..what a shame)





Weez (aka Sarah), Steph and Lauren..the 3 dimwits in the backseat


----------



## swimer3

Ally, 

your prom hair do looks amazing! gorgeous.

love the pictures everyone!


----------



## HSMDancerGirl

I'll post mine when i can post URLs... how many posts do I have to have to post URLs?


----------



## polysisterchick

you can post pics at any time


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Ally!!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Looove the pics guys! Pretty hair Ally


----------



## Captain Brain

Beautiful Ally!


----------



## AllyGirlie

Thanks guys   

Yea, we did the prom thing on a budget..$1.84 dress (thanks to numerous discounts at Filenes) and $5 for the flowers (my sister works at a florist shop).

Oh and if you look closely on my cat's collar, he has a mickey nametag.. (yea, we're obsessed)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

He He! Well..my dogs name is Jasmine..


----------



## Captain Brain

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> I am obviously the one looking in the opposite direction.  THe girl in blue is my sister and the other is her friend.  This was taken two weeks ago in Parrot Cay in the Double Scoop cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my uncle at sister's confirmation.


 Great pics, Dale!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very handsome Dale.


----------



## Captain Brain

Dale, just noticed, aren't you wearing that Cross necklace? It looks nice.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I noticed that. Glad to see more people showing there spirits.  Mine is from Tommy Hilfinger though.


----------



## Captain Brain

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I noticed that. Glad to see more people showing there spirits.  Mine is from Tommy Hilfinger though.


 The necklace I always wear is a shelid with Aslan on it form Narnia. 

Time for another of my boring facts! Yay you!

Aslan was symbolized as Christ for that movie because he died for the boy's sins of betrayal. Since he rose again, it was symbolizing the resurection of Christ.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Nice.


----------



## polysisterchick

Captain Brain said:
			
		

> Aslan was symbolized as Christ for that movie because he died for the boy's sins of betrayal. Since he rose again, it was symbolizing the resurection of Christ.




hehe, i feel smart.. i knew that


----------



## polysisterchick

Saxsoon said:
			
		

>




now i normally don't make comments about pictures cuz it's obvious that everyone here is pretty .............but i have to say this...

 you're _CUTE_!!!


----------



## Saxsoon

My cross is made of four nails with a blue (now faded) wire around it.  Thanks all!   Oh and my nose is all red because I blistered it on the second first day at Castaway Cay.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

He He He..lol.  Still Handsome though


----------



## TheBellhop

Hmmmkay. It's been like a year since I posted on the old thread, so I thought, why not?http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a280/TheBellhop/?






And here I got my foot stuck in a toilet. It was bad lighting, and it's very blurry...but whatever. Don't ask how I got it stuck...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Great Pics Ryan! Lol.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> now i normally don't make comments about pictures cuz it's obvious that everyone here is pretty .............but i have to say this...
> 
> you're _CUTE_!!!


----------



## polysisterchick

lol, not alone!!! YES!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Heh!  Not alone! Jesus is with you-always! But I"m with you on this one!


----------



## polysisterchick

psh, Jesus is my bestestestestestestestestestestestest buddy... he never leaves me..

lol thanks 

Ryan-- LOVE the foot in toilet pic...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

LoL!!!! Mine too!


----------



## Pirana

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> Hmmmkay. It's been like a year since I posted on the old thread, so I thought, why not?http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a280/TheBellhop/?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I got my foot stuck in a toilet. It was bad lighting, and it's very blurry...but whatever. Don't ask how I got it stuck...


LOL  i love the foot in the toilet one  XD


----------



## Pirana

a weird picture of me XD  




this is of me and my sisters<3   (before i got my hair cut)


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Awesome pics everyone


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yeah. Great pictures!! Everyone here is such good looking!


----------



## Sparx

TheBellhop said:
			
		

>


I was gone for a week and this happens. I'm not leaving anymore. you don't need to be unsupervised.


----------



## ThinkTink510

haha cute ryan.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> I am obviously the one looking in the opposite direction.  THe girl in blue is my sister and the other is her friend.  This was taken two weeks ago in Parrot Cay in the Double Scoop cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my uncle at sister's confirmation.




You're a very attractive guy!   
I must say, though... I like the way your hair looks in the first picture much more than I do in the second.

I just posted my picture over in the VMK boards.  I need to get over that before I have the nerve to do it again!


----------



## polysisterchick

you're pretty HeDiedxILive *srry don't know your name yet*
(curious i went over to those boards and saw your pic.)

yea, i posted a pic but it was a silly one.. i will post another one of me-eventually

OH! i agree with the first pic hair thing  but still attractive nonetheless....


----------



## HeDiedxILive

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> you're pretty HeDiedxILive *srry don't know your name yet*
> (curious i went over to those boards and saw your pic.)
> 
> yea, i posted a pic but it was a silly one.. i will post another one of me-eventually
> 
> OH! i agree with the first pic hair thing  but still attractive nonetheless....



Aww.  My name is Becky!


----------



## polysisterchick

my name is Rachel


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I"M JJEESSSSIIEE!!! LOl. I felt out of place.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Here are some pics me and my 2 best friends took 2 days ago:
(We dressed up for them, lol)


















tada, lol.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

SOO pretty Sarah!!!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you Jessie! Sorry they are so big, y'all!


----------



## Cinderella94

Cute pics everyone!


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Lary!


----------



## x_Meggy

me and my friends at banquet. I'm the only one looking...
everyone else is looking at a different camera. 
I have glasses!


----------



## MyHappyEnding_




----------



## CrazyChik

HeDiedxILive said:
			
		

> You're a very attractive guy!
> I must say, though... I like the way your hair looks in the first picture much more than I do in the second.



      completely true


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> I am obviously the one looking in the opposite direction.  THe girl in blue is my sister and the other is her friend.  This was taken two weeks ago in Parrot Cay in the Double Scoop cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my uncle at sister's confirmation.




----------------------------------------------




			
				polysisterchick said:
			
		

> now i normally don't make comments about pictures cuz it's obvious that everyone here is pretty .............but i have to say this...
> 
> you're _CUTE_!!!






			
				EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> He He He..lol.  Still Handsome though






			
				HeDiedxILive said:
			
		

> You're a very attractive guy!
> I must say, though... I like the way your hair looks in the first picture much more than I do in the second.







			
				CrazyChik said:
			
		

> completely true



-------------------------------------------------

  There's a nice "Saxsoon Fanclub" building!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yuppers!!


----------



## skyfire

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> And here I got my foot stuck in a toilet. It was bad lighting, and it's very blurry...but whatever. Don't ask how I got it stuck...



All I can say is, that takes talent.


----------



## MuNkY

Meh, why not.

This is a picture I took for a Celebrity look-alike thing. (the quality isn't ideal)





...it said I look like Andy Roddick.


----------



## polysisterchick

mike....is that you?

if it you look more like an Tom Welling or a ... crap, who's the dude who played that main character in brink...... Erik Von Detten(?)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Nice Pic Mike. And Rachel Psstt.. (saxsoon.  )


----------



## polysisterchick

lol.... you know what's sad.... i don't know his name yet i think he's cute....

darn teenage hormones.....


----------



## EeyoreFan1




----------



## Saxsoon

Dale


----------



## polysisterchick

are you serious?? your name is dale?


----------



## Saxsoon

What, you got a problem with my name?! lol


----------



## polysisterchick

YOU BET I DO... not...   

hehe  i'm such a comedian...    

no.. it's nice, i've never known a Dale .. besides Dale (WHO IS MY FAVORITE CHIPMUNK MIGHT I ADD) from Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers...

so that makes me skeptical.. do you gots a problem with MY name??


----------



## Babyjustrun

{btw, Dale is my favorite chipmunk as well, and my dad's middle name is Dale. that some useless trivia for you. not related to anything you were talking about. the end.}


----------



## polysisterchick

Lary -- lol


----------



## Saxsoon

I actually don't know your name. It is sad, I have a fan club, and I know none of their names.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I'm in the fan club, and I'm Jessie!


----------



## TheBellhop

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> YOU BET I DO... not...
> 
> hehe i'm such a comedian...
> 
> no.. it's nice, i've never known a Dale .. besides Dale (WHO IS MY FAVORITE CHIPMUNK MIGHT I ADD) from Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers...
> 
> so that makes me skeptical.. do you gots a problem with MY name??


 
flirrrrrrrrrrrt!


----------



## polysisterchick

what?!?! you don't know the starter of your fan clubs name?!?!
my my my.. someone should be reading people's signatures..  

lol, it's Rachel..

and to keep this thread alittle more on track:





this is my new bass!! 
his name.. Todd. he's a person to me - hehe
*if that doesn't tell you i'm crazy.. what will? )


----------



## polysisterchick

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> flirrrrrrrrrrrt!


   
you know it


----------



## skyfire

Sorry to interrupt the massive amounts of flirting going on.  

Here's a mini timeline of some old pictures of me. (I was bored.)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

LOl. Very Good Emily!


----------



## AmoDolphin

And this is me.


----------



## Princess Ash

At the Contemporary after eating dinner at the Concourse Steak House






At Epcot at the Flower and Garden Festival






Sorry Shelby...I know these are repeats for my MySpace and you've already seen them, hahaha


----------



## CrazyChik

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> I'm in the fan club, and I'm Jessie!



if yur on about saxoons fan club i'm joining      i'm hazzi


----------



## Babyjustrun

picture of me waiting to go to dinner on the cruise. that's my favorite dress. i loved the picture, but it was awful so i revamped it a little with photoshop.


----------



## Sparx

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> At the Contemporary after eating dinner at the Concourse Steak House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Epcot at the Flower and Garden Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Shelby...I know these are repeats for my MySpace and you've already seen them, hahaha


eh. all mine are repeats from myspace. lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Ash!


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Hello. My name is Becky, and I would like to be *President* of the Dale Saxsoon Fanclub.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> I actually don't know your name. It is sad, I have a fan club, and I know none of their names.




Oh, we as the fanclub will be sure to fix that!


----------



## polysisterchick

...see below post


----------



## polysisterchick

Lary-- LOVE the dress 

Ash-- SO GORGEOUS

Emily -- AMAZING


----------



## Saxsoon

Okay no more pics for you guys.


----------



## polysisterchick

??? wut did I do?


----------



## CrazyChik

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> Okay no more pics for you guys.



why???


----------



## Sparx

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> what?!?! you don't know the starter of your fan clubs name?!?!
> my my my.. someone should be reading people's signatures..
> 
> lol, it's Rachel..
> 
> and to keep this thread alittle more on track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my new bass!!
> his name.. Todd. he's a person to me - hehe
> *if that doesn't tell you i'm crazy.. what will? )


I've named all my guitars. doesnt' make you crazy. but it does make you play better.  Right now "Lyra" is in the living room.


----------



## TheBellhop

Well since I play piano...I'm very happy with my upright one. I named her Charlene.

But shhhhh! Don't tell. I'm cheating on Charlene. I got a hot little keyboard named Martha.


----------



## Sparx

I believe it was you ryan who said real piano players don't play keyboard? 

and ryan, I didn't ask you to marry me.


----------



## TheBellhop

Sparx said:
			
		

> *I believe it was you ryan who said real piano players don't play keyboard? *
> 
> and ryan, I didn't ask you to marry me.



Well there's a difference. That's what I _said_, but not what I'm _saying_ . Catch the drift? XD. Besides, I have nothing against keyboards...just the people who make them...

"Well what did you say?"


----------



## Sparx

I asked, what do you think about the name MARY?


----------



## TheBellhop

-cue audience laughing-


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I"m laughing all right! Get em' Shelby! 

Back to Topic.. Everyone looks so pretty!


----------



## soccercruiser87

alright, this thread is not a chat room, so all the posts posted must be about the topic. Posts in this thread should be and will only be about commenting other DISers pictures or posting pictures. Thank You. Stay ON topic.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> Okay no more pics for you guys.


NOOOO!



lol. just kidding.


kind of...


----------



## CrazyChik

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> alright, this thread is not a chat room, so all the posts posted must be about the topic. Posts in this thread should be and will only be about commenting other DISers pictures or posting pictures. Thank You. Stay ON topic.



sorry. Ash your really pretty   and soos everyone else whos posted


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Wow! Everyone here is very good looking!

Ryan- You are very cute!  
Mike- Very cute!!! You look so much like Tom Welling to me! 
Dale- I would like to join the fan club!!! (my name is Sarah)   You are very cute!

Ash- Great pics! Very Beautiful!

Wonderful pics everyone! Here is 1 new picture of me (from this past Sat.) and one old pic.

This was pic was taken right before a party at my house, Saturday.





 sorry it's so big! I tried re-sizing!  

This is just an old pic that I feel like posting, lol:


----------



## polysisterchick

OOO sarah..

very pretty!!!!!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very Pretty Sarah!


----------



## Cinderella94

Ooooh so pretty Sarah!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

aww, Thank You Rachel, Jessie, and Sammi!


----------



## Sparx

MuNkY said:
			
		

> Meh, why not.
> 
> This is a picture I took for a Celebrity look-alike thing. (the quality isn't ideal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it said I look like Andy Roddick.


I was out of town when you posted this. in the last picture you posted (the one with teh sunglasses around new years) you looked like Neo from the matrix. now you look liek tom welling.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Lol. SURE DOES!!!


----------



## yoyo93

Very pretty everyone! ^_^ 





yup there is me on my birthday i caught so much in there, i got a lava lamp....


----------



## Princess Ash

Thanks everyone!!!  Due to all the kind comments, I guess I'll post some more!  I'm going to leave these two pics without captions though...feel free to add them if you'd like!  It'd be interesting to see what you guys think the picture "says."

Sarah - Super pretty, AS ALWAYS!!!
Yoyo - Very artistic, I like.


----------



## Sparx

1. love red one. (is that a corvet?) 
2. awesome picture.
3. looks like a car ad.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Wow Ash..there really good. I wish I looked even half as good as you!


----------



## Cinderella94

Oooooh soooo pretty Ash!!!


----------



## WMX:V3

I'm half-tempted to scan in that photo of me when i biffed my bike.


----------



## silverspark7

Ash, love the shoes!    

I guess I'll join in with the photo-posting fun...


----------



## *plastic*fantastic*

wow theres a lot of pretty people around


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Everyone here is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

This is me with serious Disney withdrawl






But why can't we go to Disney NOW?!






Fine. Have it your way. I'll wait 'til Augest.





Maybe I can run away to Disney!!





Yeah..... 




Edit: Sorry they're so blurry. I just got this camera today!


----------



## rob'n

lol...funny captions...


----------



## BandGeek911

Thank you!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Some Pictures:
Not lookin my best but-





Pretty much the crazy 8th grade. [Blonde one with necklace is me]




My friend Meg, Me and my other friend Lizzy




A lil banner I made




Another banner




No caption


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Kim, and bandgeek911, (I can never remember your name!!!)


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

very pretty!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Very pretty Kim!! 







			
				EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Very pretty Kim, and bandgeek911, (I can never remember your name!!!)



My name's Melissa lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Lol.. Ok..Sorry!!


----------



## BandGeek911

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Lol.. Ok..Sorry!!





lol, no problem!


Look I'm smiling! 






(that blue thing on my ear is my headphones to my ipod lol)


edit: omg it's huge! lemme try to resize it
edit 2: thats better ^_^


----------



## Princess Ash

My goodness aren't we an attractive bunch of Teen DISers!?  And let me tell youuu...all you shady people who haven't posted your pictures and are just commenting on other people's...are you real?????  Are you sure you're not just creepy adults posing as kids?  Hmmm, shadddyyyyy.  HEHEHEHEHEHE.   

Kim - If that's the crazy 8th grade, then we know who is the prettiest girl in 8th grade!   

Melissa - I loved your pictures with the captions!  They were funny, entertaining, AND pretty!  And your last pictures is the best...no, second best...I like the one of you at Six Flags that's in your profile the best


----------



## EeyoreFan1

*


			
				Princess Ash said:
			
		


			My goodness aren't we an attractive bunch of Teen DISers!?  And let me tell youuu...all you shady people who haven't posted your pictures and are just commenting on other people's...are you real?????  Are you sure you're not just creepy adults posing as kids?  Hmmm, shadddyyyyy.  HEHEHEHEHEHE.  

Click to expand...

*


			
				Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Kim - If that's the crazy 8th grade, then we know who is the prettiest girl in 8th grade!
> 
> Melissa - I loved your pictures with the captions!  They were funny, entertaining, AND pretty!  And your last pictures is the best...no, second best...I like the one of you at Six Flags that's in your profile the best



I would post pics, when my mom lets  me thank you very much.


----------



## rob'n

my parents are the same way...i would post my pic but i am not allowed...yes i am real...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Same Here Robin. I would be posting them all the time if my mom would let me.. And yes, I'm Real!


----------



## BandGeek911

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Melissa - I loved your pictures with the captions!  They were funny, entertaining, AND pretty!  And your last pictures is the best...no, second best...I like the one of you at Six Flags that's in your profile the best




Gee, gwarsh   








Thanks ^_^


----------



## Pirana

I  love posting pictures    









Yes i only  take   weird pictures of myself


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Very pretty guys!


----------



## pugslee

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My goodness aren't we an attractive bunch of Teen DISers!?  And let me tell youuu...all you shady people who haven't posted your pictures and are just commenting on other people's...are you real?????  Are you sure you're not just creepy adults posing as kids?  Hmmm, shadddyyyyy.  HEHEHEHEHEHE.
> 
> Kim - If that's the crazy 8th grade, then we know who is the prettiest girl in 8th grade!
> 
> Melissa - I loved your pictures with the captions!  They were funny, entertaining, AND pretty!  And your last pictures is the best...no, second best...I like the one of you at Six Flags that's in your profile the best



I can't figure out how to post pictures so I remain a mystery.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Me and my brother Daniel at Rocking Horse Ranch





My mom, me, my aunt Sharon, and my cousin Jeff in the city





Me in the car going to Seasame Place for my brother's birthday





Me lookin' glamorous!





And I just felt like throwing this in. This is my signed Playbill from the most recent time I've seen Wicked





I'm sorry these are all so big! I've tried resizing, not working too hot.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Vey pretty Angela, and I have that white purse.


----------



## Princess Ash

Hey guys...guess I owe some people an apology...I didn't mean to be insulting with the comment, and I totally understand about over-protective parents...I guess now that I'm older, my parents don't care as much.  It's just frustrating because I feel more like your parents...that really what we are all doing is talking to strangers...that in itself is kinda odd.  I mean, when you really think about it.  Yet I feel like I know you guys inside and out...it's just...weird you know?  So I'm sorry if I offended anyone with the last comment (especially Rob'n and Jessie   cuz they sent me PM's about it).  I do truly care about you guys...how that is possible online...Idk...but anyways...this is getting long and I hope you understand.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I guess I understand Ash.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

The thing is, I think of everyone on the DIs as family, and you think of everyone as strangers. So, when someone accuses me of being a creep, it hurts. And This is off topic, and im going to quit talking, or im going to get in trouble with Travis.


----------



## rob'n

yeah,it's okay...i overreacted kinda too...but thanx 4 tha apology...and i think the same think as jessie! everyone on here is soo amazing but we don't really kno each other like we kno r friends @ school and sports...so...all better!lol


----------



## CrazyChik

cool pics tinkerbelle22 but i'm still not putting mine on


----------



## Sparx

I need to put new pictures up. I've got some rather recent ones on a different comptuer and on my camera. I'll work on getting those up soon.


----------



## polysisterchick

srry for the large-ness...

but yea.. i'm in the pink shirt


----------



## Lil_Tink

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> My goodness aren't we an attractive bunch of Teen DISers!?  And let me tell youuu...all you shady people who haven't posted your pictures and are just commenting on other people's...are you real?????  Are you sure you're not just creepy adults posing as kids?  Hmmm, shadddyyyyy.  HEHEHEHEHEHE.
> 
> Kim - If that's the crazy 8th grade, then we know who is the prettiest girl in 8th grade!


Hehe thanks


----------



## Sparx

sorry ash, repeats from myspace. lol


----------



## BandGeek911

Very cool Shelby! You're very pretty!


----------



## Kyralyn

lol this pic i call my movie star pic [ the one of me at basket ball ] 
of course it is not the best bc i am all sweaty , and the other one is my groupe of friends and family we are going agian in april with more people then that and those people  it is hard to find me !!! i am on the right i think 1 step,half poney ,and am wereing a skirt and there is a little little girl in front of me ,with blond hair [ i usley do not were skitrts, skaters do not were skirts !  ! lol ]


----------



## Babyjustrun

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/Hilly_beans/DSCF2936.jpg  {note: image is too big to post}
















 {what i'm listening to}






btw, if you can see too circles linked: THOSE ARE NOT NOT NOT FAKE CHANEL'S! AND THEY AREN'T REAL EITHER! CHANEL IS TOO 'C's TOGETHER.
sorry, i get asked that a lot. along with "did you dye your hair?"


----------



## polysisterchick

very pretty!
love the sunglasses too


----------



## Babyjustrun

thankies. i love them too, but the top right and the left hand corners peak up higher than the others, making them look a little bit stupid. but i loff them anyways.


----------



## polysisterchick

lol, either way..

*sofisticated hollywood accent* 
GORGE US dahling


----------



## WMX:V3

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> The thing is, I think of everyone on the DIs as family, and you think of everyone as strangers. So, when someone accuses me of being a creep, it hurts. And This is off topic, and im going to quit talking, or im going to get in trouble with Travis.



Huh? Whaddaya mean, "I'm gonna get in trouble with Travis." Unless there's some other one-of-a-kind-dude like me, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## soccercruiser87

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> Huh? Whaddaya mean, "I'm gonna get in trouble with Travis." Unless there's some other one-of-a-kind-dude like me, I have no idea what you're talking about.



My name is Travis and im a moderator here on the Teen Board and this thread MUST stay on topic, in other words only post pics or post nice comments about peoples pictures. This thread is NOT a chat room. Thank You.


----------



## WMX:V3

soccercruiser87 said:
			
		

> My name is Travis and im a moderator here on the Teen Board and this thread MUST stay on topic, in other words only post pics or post nice comments about peoples pictures. This thread is NOT a chat room. Thank You.



My bad! Don't hurt me! It WON'T happen again.


----------



## Captain Brain

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/Hilly_beans/DSCF2936.jpg  {note: image is too big to post}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {what i'm listening to}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if you can see too circles linked: THOSE ARE NOT NOT NOT FAKE CHANEL'S! AND THEY AREN'T REAL EITHER! CHANEL IS TOO 'C's TOGETHER.
> sorry, i get asked that a lot. along with "did you dye your hair?"


 Great pic!


----------



## Tink-a-boo

PrincessAsh about what you said with us being shady people here is what i have to say:
Hey,
  I actually find that to be very offensive! I am a kid and the only reason  i cant post pictures of myself is because my parents wont let me and also because of all the bad people out there! So next time i would be careful what you say.


----------



## Sparx

Tink-a-boo said:
			
		

> PrincessAsh about what you said with us being shady people here is what i have to say:
> Hey,
> I actually find that to be very offensive! I am a kid and the only reason  i cant post pictures of myself is because my parents wont let me and also because of all the bad people out there! So next time i would be careful what you say.


read the rest of the thread before you reply. she did apoligize. she never meant it that way. she meant it as a joke.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

As a member, I think I can speak for Dale Saxsoon's fanclub..

We're waiting for more pictures!   



Am I right, ladies?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Yes. He had very good pictures.


----------



## Saxsoon

What are you guys going cold turkey.  I don't have any other pics to show.  I am lame like that.  I don't carry a camera everywhere I go.


----------



## Princess Ash

Sparx said:
			
		

> read the rest of the thread before you reply. she did apoligize. she never meant it that way. she meant it as a joke.



Thanks Shelby...glad to know SOMEONE has my back...

Maybe I should just take a break from the DIS?   Anyways, that's  so nobody has to respond to that.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> What are you guys going cold turkey.  I don't have any other pics to show.  I am lame like that.  I don't carry a camera everywhere I go.




Well, I understand. It's not like you're one of us girls! 

(thankfully...   )


----------



## Saxsoon

you obviously never seen one of my mules on vmk.  It was for an opposite party.  I will stop there.


----------



## HeDiedxILive

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> you obviously never seen one of my mules on vmk.  It was for an opposite party.  I will stop there.



 
well, this is a picture thread! enlighten me! lol


----------



## WMX:V3

I know this doesn't show my face but...as you know my parents are kinda strict on stuff like that...this was when I was gettting my Trail License...My buddies and I were ripping our hair out...it was SO freakin' boring...






Sorry 'bout the half-CRF70 and half of an arm...I cropped the little kid out...

BTW, That's an XR100R I'm about to fall asleep on... 

Here's another pic of me riding...


----------



## Lil_Tink

Its a grey world after all, its a grey world after all, its a grey world after, it a grey grey woorrrlllddd


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Great pics travis and kim!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

WMX:V3 said:
			
		

> I know this doesn't show my face but...as you know my parents are kinda strict on stuff like that...this was when I was gettting my Trail License...My buddies and I were ripping our hair out...it was SO freakin' boring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout the half-CRF70 and half of an arm...I cropped the little kid out...
> 
> BTW, That's an XR100R I'm about to fall asleep on...
> 
> Here's another pic of me riding...


looking good there
great pic kim and travis


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!!!  Due to all the kind comments, I guess I'll post some more!  I'm going to leave these two pics without captions though...feel free to add them if you'd like!  It'd be interesting to see what you guys think the picture "says."
> 
> Sarah - Super pretty, AS ALWAYS!!!
> Yoyo - Very artistic, I like.




awww, Thank you, Ash!  

Wow! Gorgeous pictures! I love the cars, and you look beautiful! 



			
				Tink-a-boo said:
			
		

> PrincessAsh about what you said with us being shady people here is what i have to say:
> Hey,
> I actually find that to be very offensive! I am a kid and the only reason  i cant post pictures of myself is because my parents wont let me and also because of all the bad people out there! So next time i would be careful what you say.



I just read what she posted and it is quite obvious that she meant it as a joke. Ash is one of the friendliest people here and I know that she would never mean to offend someone. 

Lovely pics y'all!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics Ash!!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Wonderful pictures everyone!


----------



## polysisterchick

..no comment...


----------



## EeyoreFan1

GREAT pic Rachel!!!


----------



## polysisterchick

lol thanks


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty pic Rahcel.  Is pretty the word, its a GREAT pic, but its also unique


----------



## ThinkTink510

i made this for my myspace. sorry its so big.


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

I LOVE YOUR SHIRT !! and you have very pretty eyes =]


----------



## polysisterchick

i'm the one in the pink shirt




i'm the one in the stitch hat...


----------



## T.O'Brizzle

so prettyyyyyy =)


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

very pretty Rachel


----------



## Princess Ash

Aw Rachel!  You are so pretty!!!  And a lot older than I thought...?  How old are you?


----------



## Princess Ash

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

> i made this for my myspace. sorry its so big.



SO CUTE and creative!  And I thought I'd share with you one of my favorite quotes...myspace addict to myspace addict...

"MySpace is for people who like taking pictures of themselves"


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures!


----------



## soccercruiser87

Some pics from my last trip to WDW/Universal from June 21st to 25th.

Heres me as Stitch and my cousin Sarah.   





Heres me and my girlfriend Jenn at the Hard Rock Cafe in Orlando.





At MK, From left to right: My cousin Matt, My girlfriend Jenn, Me, and My cousin Sarah.





And finally, a squirrel relaxing on top of the T-Rex lego model at the Lego place at Downtown Disney.   





**sorry about them being big


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures Travis! Haha...I love the last one!


----------



## Kyralyn

hey this is my sk8 board , and this is me playing basket ball


----------



## Sparx

my friend lacy took this. we were surrounded by balloon bouquets and we saw it as a photo op.


----------



## polysisterchick

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Aw Rachel!  You are so pretty!!!  And a lot older than I thought...?  How old are you?


 
 i'm 15, almost 16 

thanks guys


----------



## AllyGirlie

Here's some more pics of me..





Before graduation in front of school.. (the silver sash means I graduated with honors..that made my mom very happy)





After graduation with my 2 huge bouquets (my sister works at a florist..). Gotta love the $5 beer sign above my head (the ceremony was at a huge concert stadium)





That's me holding..me. My aunt gave me a portrait of myself as a present.. (look at my Mickey balloon)





Me and Steph attempting to show up Pliji and Sarah at hula hoops..





I had some difficulty finding the pinata..





My lazy cat (just thought I'd throw that in there)


----------



## BandGeek911

Very pretty!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Kyralyn said:
			
		

> hey this is my sk8 board , and this is me playing basket ball


Your skateboard is nutz!!!!




Thats my skateboard deck


----------



## HeDiedxILive

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> i'm the one in the stitch hat...




you're hair is gorgeous!


----------



## polysisterchick

Thanks


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh Rachel your so pretty!!! And Travis Very nice pics! Along with Ally and EVERYONE!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures Ally!


----------



## AllyGirlie

Gee..thanks guys..


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Not sure if I already posted this pic but:




Me and my friend, Chelsea, before dance recital ^


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty, and cute pic Sarah!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thanks, Jessie


----------



## AmoDolphin

Awesome picture, Sarah!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you, Maggie


----------



## EeyoreFan1

EVERYONE here is so pretty! I'm very jealous.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jessie



    It's only the truth.


----------



## Kyralyn

hey , this is a pic of  my wicked sick skate board [ now my skate board looks all scrached bc of riding it ] , next is me at my star team basket ball game !!!! [ i look kind of bad bc i am all swety and it is humide


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Kyralyn said:
			
		

> hey , this is a pic of  my wicked sick skate board [ now my skate board looks all scrached bc of riding it ] , next is me at my star team basket ball game !!!! [ i look kind of bad bc i am all swety and it is humide



Your skateboard is sweet


----------



## Kyralyn

hey thx , but now it is all skrached !!!   
my first board i got was when i was  - 8 
my second was when i was -10 
therd was when i was  - 11
my fourth was when i was - 11 
my fith was when i was - 11 
and that one i got when  - 2 days  after my birthday - to be pricis febuary 27 th


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

hey guys  

here's me:




excuse the heart, it's a myspace pic lol!


----------



## BandGeek911

Very pretty!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice picture!


----------



## CrazyChik

pretty


----------



## xox_Violet_xox

aww thanks guys


----------



## polysisterchick

everyone is VERRRRRY pretty


----------



## ThinkTink510

That was from yesterday.










These are from today. I was a little bit bored.


----------



## Babyjustrun

very pretty!
you look like a girl i met on the Wonder this year, though, she was from Cali.


----------



## Sparx

kayla, I like your johnny depp pillow.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty Kayla, and LOVE the Eeyore and Jphnny Depp!


----------



## Princess Ash

Kayla, so pretty!  I really like your orange shirt too


----------



## ThinkTink510

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tink-a-boo

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Thanks Shelby...glad to know SOMEONE has my back...
> 
> Maybe I should just take a break from the DIS?   Anyways, that's  so nobody has to respond to that.



im sorry to be so quick to be rude it is just that i didnt see the rest of what you said i am so sorry and kind of embarassed im so sorry


----------



## CTcruiser

whoops! how do you post a pic??


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## CTcruiser

thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BAD!!! i know


----------



## Babyjustrun

Stephanie! something didn't work with your picca.


----------



## Babyjustrun

your problem is that you didn't do the 

[/IMG] at the end

you put


----------



## donnyreturns

me last winter at our annual neighborhood football game!


----------



## polysisterchick

donnyreturns said:
			
		

> me last winter at our annual neighborhood football game!



nice pic   

were you cold?
it looks like it....


----------



## Sparx

you look wet and cold...and are your fingers bleeding?


----------



## donnyreturns

lol,no its just mud


----------



## Babyjustrun

YOU WERE IN CANADA!
actually, you probably weren't, but that looks like TIM HORTONS CUP!
i know them anywhere.


----------



## donnyreturns

it is tim hortons i live in buffalo and they are all over the place( i was just at one this morning)


----------



## Babyjustrun

strange. i need to look that up.
i thought it was a Canadian corporation. they make the best Iced Caps.


----------



## donnyreturns

i have seen them almost as far down as pennyslvania


----------



## Babyjustrun

ahhaha. there are 297 in the US. they're probably all down in those states that are closer to Canada (like Maine, New Hampshire.. ) there are almost 3,000 in Canada.


----------



## donnyreturns

thats a lot of delicious morning pickmeups


----------



## skyfire

I lose at checkers like it's going out of style.






Need sleeeeeep.






F0t0sh0pzzz~~*


----------



## CTcruiser

[/IMG]

WOW SORRY ITS SOOO BIG! THIS ISN"T REALLY A GREAT PIC OF ME


----------



## CrazyChik

Skyfire And Ctcruiser You Are Both Very Pretty Ladies


----------



## CTcruiser

thanks


----------



## polysisterchick

Emily and Stephanie, AMAZING!

i love both of yalls dresses!


----------



## skyfire

Thanks Hazzi & Rachel.


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## SoccerTink

I would but you can't exactly see m  y face..lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Everyones VERY pretty!


----------



## Babyjustrun

Emily, those pictures are amazing xD just really cool.
you look a girl from the Much Music VJ Search (not that you know what that is...)


----------



## CrazyChik

skyfire said:
			
		

> Thanks Hazzi & Rachel.



anytime


----------



## PinkPokaDot

The Wonderful Me!...



and my lovely mouse ears


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Everyone is so pretty, lovely pics kepp 'em coming!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

The pictures are way too big so here are links :]


http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldili.jpg
Chappy! Its my friend's little ChapStick Guy

http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldjc7.jpg
A not saying Emma Loves you lol

http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldlxg.jpg
Love the Lime 

http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldn9w.jpg
My lovely rainbow toe socks 



Hope you like them


----------



## Daisymae26

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> The pictures are way too big so here are links :]
> 
> 
> http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldili.jpg
> Chappy! Its my friend's little ChapStick Guy
> 
> http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldjc7.jpg
> A not saying Emma Loves you lol
> 
> http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldlxg.jpg
> Love the Lime
> 
> http://i6.tinypic.com/1zldn9w.jpg
> My lovely rainbow toe socks
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them



Awww, so cute Emma! I love your toe socks and Chappy; he's adorable!


----------



## jccl1991

heres some of my myspace pics


----------



## Babyjustrun

awesome pics. i adore the first xD it's awesome.


----------



## CrazyChik

love the pics jccl1991


----------



## bandboy101

jccl1991 said:
			
		

> heres some of my myspace pics



Hey cool u live in New Jersey so do i wat part u live in? I live in Ocean.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

So those are my emo photos


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## Daisymae26

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> So those are my emo photos



Cute! I love the last one!  

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Here's me originally...






Here's me after a little plastic surgery. 






Here's me after I got a little help...





And me on our last trip to Disney





Here I am after I died and came back to be not as smart!





Did I tell you? I'm also an actor!





And I also have been working out.





(Sorry, it's a bit big.)


----------



## CrazyChik

hiliarous amodolphin


----------



## milkabum

LOL amo. Finding a good picture to scan.
Hmm..this? Nah..


----------



## soccerEAGLE09

Here I am


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great  picture!


----------



## jccl1991

cute.


----------



## skyfire




----------



## soccercruiser87

soccerEAGLE09 said:
			
		

> Here I am



very pretty


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very Pretty all!


----------



## CrazyChik

skyfire said:
			
		

>



    love the last on

very cool soccereagle09


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> Awww, so cute Emma! I love your toe socks and Chappy; he's adorable!



Thanks, lol.


----------



## soccer_tink

Princess Ash said:
			
		

> Oh well...figure they're on myspace, why not share them everywhere else?
> 
> I used to be so cautious on this place too


nice!  
 go banana  go go go banana


----------



## thuntzox

little ol' me   
this is a myspace picture, and the angle is weird, but i really like my shirt!


----------



## Babyjustrun

I Adore Your Shirt!


----------



## BandGeek911

thuntzox said:
			
		

> little ol' me
> this is a myspace picture, and the angle is weird, but i really like my shirt!




  I love your shirt!


----------



## soccer_tink

thuntzox said:
			
		

> little ol' me
> this is a myspace picture, and the angle is weird, but i really like my shirt!


i love your shirt and like you hair


----------



## thuntzox

thanks guys!
i got the shirt for like...3 dollars at wal-mart    i love it


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics people


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Great pics guys!


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow?.dir=/a8a8scd&.src=ph
Here's some pictures of my month long trip to Alabama to my Fiance's, then a few when we are back home. Yes, Yahoo messed up when loading them so there are some doubles and triples.


----------



## polysisterchick

lovely pictures Charmaine!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Aww, Charmaine.


----------



## DDRManiac

I took this right before i was heading out to Cedar Point! im not sure why but i did none the less.


----------



## polysisterchick

the image is blurry.. but

nice eyes


----------



## DDRManiac

cell phone camera, its always blurry lol oh and thanks!


----------



## CrazyChik

nice piccie


----------



## DDRManiac

This one is slightly less blurry!, stil ltook with phone cam, blah, i thought i only took one picture but i found this one on there to so yea


----------



## CrazyChik

nice eyes


----------



## The Dark Dancer

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> This one is slightly less blurry!, stil ltook with phone cam, blah, i thought i only took one picture but i found this one on there to so yea




 
oooo....Very cute, lol!   You have beautiful eyes :yes:

some recent pics of me:






















The first ones I just took and that is my hair when I let it air dry. The other is when I straighten it.


----------



## CrazyChik

very prey sarah


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you!  

I just dug up some pics from our April trip:





















Me and My Mom ^


----------



## soccer_tink

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> This one is slightly less blurry!, stil ltook with phone cam, blah, i thought i only took one picture but i found this one on there to so yea


so cute!!   love  your eyes!


----------



## soccer_tink

very cute all of you!!


----------



## soccer_tink

this is me 
<a href="http://www.blinkyou.com/glitters.php" target="_blank"><img src="http://image.blinkyou.com/glitter_images/kelliepickler.gif" border="0" alt="Check Out Blinkyou.com for thousands of custom glitters and layouts"></a>


----------



## Sparx

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> This one is slightly less blurry!, stil ltook with phone cam, blah, i thought i only took one picture but i found this one on there to so yea


great eyes.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Great pics everyone!!

Charmaine- I love the ones of you and Andy in the water..so cute..


----------



## Babyjustrun

idk why his eyes are so amazing.
i think he's a good looking guy all around 
i'm dead serious.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> oooo....Very cute, lol!   You have beautiful eyes :yes:
> 
> some recent pics of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first ones I just took and that is my hair when I let it air dry. The other is when I straighten it.


very very pretty sarah


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Loves Disney

I thought I would check out this thread to put some names with faces. I came to find that you are all so good-looking.   






			
				MuNkY said:
			
		

> ...it said I look like Andy Roddick.



MuNkY, I want the name of that site because I swear you look exactly like a younger Andy Roddick...almost to a point of the comparison being scary! lol. 



> =*Princess Ash* ]
> Thanks everyone!!!  Due to all the kind comments, I guess I'll post some more!  I'm going to leave these two pics without captions though...feel free to add them if you'd like!  It'd be interesting to see what you guys think the picture "says."



So this is the person who only lives less than an hour from me...

...I think I saw you once...err..wait, nevermind that person was in some teen magazine. Hard to tell the difference when both look like models.


----------



## Babyjustrun

that's my eye. my skin is not those colors, it's a bit photoshopped because it was blurry before.






black & white of me. i hated it in color [gags]


----------



## soccercruiser87

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> that's my eye. my skin is not those colors, it's a bit photoshopped because it was blurry before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black & white of me. i hated it in color [gags]



great pics, very pretty.


----------



## PrincessJazz

Sorry it's so big


----------



## BandGeek911

Argh! Ima Pirate!


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Argh! Ima Pirate!



omg where did you get that??? i want it soo bad haha.


----------



## BandGeek911

I got it at McDonalds lol


----------



## rob'n

it's soooo cute melissa!


----------



## Babyjustrun

those Mccy D toys are to die for : )


----------



## Daisymae26

PrincessJazz said:
			
		

> Sorry it's so big



Beautiful pics!


----------



## BandGeek911

Me and my friends went to the boardwalk and went mini golfing! Yay!







Nicole, me, and Paige are laying on the ground being silly. I'm the one in the middle with the glowing red eyes 






Paige and Goofy at the Christmas Shop






I dunno whats wrong with my face. lol






Us with...salt water taffy. 





I....must....touch...it! 





Heheheh





What? Golfing is serious business!





Gosh! They're such tree huggers!





Argh! Pirate Paige!


----------



## skyfire

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Argh! Ima Pirate!



NO WAY! I got one of those yesterday, and I took a picture then. 






We're officially awesome because we own these.


----------



## BandGeek911

We are so awesome


----------



## LinnyLinny

Awww everyone is so cute here : )


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Cute pics guys! Here's some of mine:

This is Jonathan Pryce (Governor Swann in Pirates), my friend Ally, and me at Norbert Leo Butz's last performance in Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.






Here's a random one of me.





This is me and my brother Daniel on his 9th birthday.


----------



## BandGeek911

Very Pretty!    And where did you meet Jonathan Pryce? Was he nice? That must have been totally wicked!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

I saw Norbert Leo Butz (original Fiyero in Wicked)'s last show in Dirty Rotten Scoundrels, and Jonathan was starring in it as well. Ironically, it was Jonathan's last day too! And yes, he was very nice. Loved his accent


----------



## BandGeek911

You are so lucky! You must meet a lot of celebrities in NYC   Tell them to come visit South Jersey


----------



## polysisterchick

one of my fav. things to do...


----------



## Sparx

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> one of my fav. things to do...


glad to see I'm not the only one who has a cd player under my pillow.   

tinkerbelle22-love the first one. 


great pictures everyone.


----------



## polysisterchick

Sparx said:
			
		

> glad to see I'm not the only one who has a cd player under my pillow.



lol, awesome.

i never save up enough to get an mp3 so i have a cdplayer


----------



## CaptHook34

Hi all im new here
could anyone hel me out with how to put an image up? i have a myspace..but not sure if im aloud to put it up. plmk


..cant wait to meet all you people


----------



## polysisterchick

CaptHook34 said:
			
		

> Hi all im new here
> could anyone hel me out with how to put an image up? i have a myspace..but not sure if im aloud to put it up. plmk
> 
> 
> ..cant wait to meet all you people





myspace links have to be over Private Message. 
(If you want mine, message me.) 

to put an image up.
upload your picture to a photobucket, imageshack, tinypic, etc. account.
then once the image is uploaded, copy the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 code and paste it.

hoped that helped!


----------



## CaptHook34

This is me


----------



## Sparx

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> lol, awesome.
> 
> i never save up enough to get an mp3 so i have a cdplayer


cd players rock. my mp3 player basically sucks.


----------



## soccer_tink

i have an i pod but i dont have it uder my pillow


----------



## skyfire

My garabage can reveals what I ate that day. 






I make weird faces sometimes.


----------



## bandboy101

This is me im the one at the very end w/ the big bass drum. This was last years band trip to Disney World. That was the best trip i have ever been on.


----------



## Babyjustrun

nice pix Emily.
that's a very small picture.. but er- nice i guess nonetheless. in other words, i can't see it well enough to tell.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

skyfire said:
			
		

> My garabage can reveals what I ate that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make weird faces sometimes.




I love them!!

I will post pics of my new pool later...... that i cant swim in because i have a stupid ear infection and it hurts like crazy


----------



## polysisterchick

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> I love them!!
> 
> I will post pics of my new pool later...... that i cant swim in because i have a stupid ear infection and it hurts like crazy



Yea i heard about your pool from Sarah. 
srry about the ear infection.


Emily == Love the pics.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> Yea i heard about your pool from Sarah.
> srry about the ear infection.
> 
> 
> Emily == Love the pics.



thanks im gonna go get my camera to take them lol


----------



## Daisymae26

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> one of my fav. things to do...



Ha, I totally love this pic Rachel!


----------



## polysisterchick

thanks claire


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics everyone there are all so great


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Dr.Pluto said:
			
		

> I CANT TELL IF YOUR MUSIC IS TO LOUD I CANT HERE YOUR MUSIC MADE ME DEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT DID YOU SAY?!?!?!?!?!?I CANT HERE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Um wow..


----------



## Arielfn93

woo, a pic of me...when I had longer hair, now its a bit shorter


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Arielfn93 said:
			
		

> woo, a pic of me...when I had longer hair, now its a bit shorter


very pretty Elyse


----------



## EeyoreFan1

EVERYONE here is sooo pretty! LOVE the pic of you Rachel, thats hilarious!!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures!


----------



## -Heavens-Gliss-

You guys are all pretty I have two pics of me they are blurry cause I took them on my camera phone.


----------



## skyfire

Pretty pics!


----------



## -Heavens-Gliss-

Thank you


----------



## polysisterchick

EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> EVERYONE here is sooo pretty! LOVE the pic of you Rachel, thats hilarious!!



lol, thanks Jessie

and pretty Heavens Gliss,


----------



## -Heavens-Gliss-

Call me dana and thanks


----------



## lauren_elizabeth




----------



## bandboy101

me in Disney World w/ big bass drum.




My cute beagle Reighly.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

CaptHook34 said:
			
		

> This is me



Cuteeee!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> that's my eye. my skin is not those colors, it's a bit photoshopped because it was blurry before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black & white of me. i hated it in color [gags]



You're gorgeous girl!


----------



## CrazyChik

bandboy101 said:
			
		

> me in Disney World w/ big bass drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cute beagle Reighly.




i LOVE that dog i used to have a beagle cute dog


----------



## bandboy101

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i LOVE that dog i used to have a beagle cute dog



Thanx love u r to kind. lol


----------



## Babyjustrun

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

> You're gorgeous girl!



aww thanks : ) i love hearing that 
some girl once told me i looked like that annoying girl from Zoey 101... i wasn't sure if i liked that or not xD


----------



## bandboy101

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

>



Wow u guys look like u couls be in the Temperature music video. lol U guys look hott. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

babyjustrun u r beautiful

mmm now to find my pics mmm me n murph showjumpin not excellent ones maybe i'll put them up later


----------



## bandboy101

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> This one is slightly less blurry!, stil ltook with phone cam, blah, i thought i only took one picture but i found this one on there to so yea



OMG u have like the greatest eyes i have ever seen. U aint bad lookin eighther. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

bandboy101 said:
			
		

> OMG u have like the greatest eyes i have ever seen. U aint bad lookin eighther. lol



  brend stop hittin on the guys for godsake what would matt say

but yeah hes cute


----------



## bandboy101

Saxsoon said:
			
		

> I am obviously the one looking in the opposite direction.  THe girl in blue is my sister and the other is her friend.  This was taken two weeks ago in Parrot Cay in the Double Scoop cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my uncle at sister's confirmation.



I completely dissagree w/ everyone ur hair is really nice in the second one.


----------



## bandboy101

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> brend stop hittin on the guys for godsake what would matt say
> 
> but yeah hes cute



Matt also looks at differ guys and say they are hott why cant i?


----------



## CrazyChik

bandboy101 said:
			
		

> Matt also looks at differ guys and say they are hott why cant i?



sorry


----------



## Babyjustrun

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> babyjustrun u r beautiful
> 
> mmm now to find my pics mmm me n murph showjumpin not excellent ones maybe i'll put them up later



aww thanks Hazzi.


----------



## CrazyChik

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> aww thanks Hazzi.



your welcome any time i am full of compliments   mainy isultsbut i do compliments when i want to


----------



## Pirana

sorry its so big.Hey  if the crown fits..








I loved my hair that day lol


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty.


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen 
im finally posting pictures of myself.
even though im straight up ugly.






yeahhh i dont reallly know...




i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha




blahh i got bored?




me and my girlfriend.


----------



## CrazyChik

your  not ugly!!!! very nice pics  

hahaha i have avoided puttig me up again im on the wron computer mwahahahaha


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.



Aw, you're so pretty!


----------



## soccercruiser87

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.



very pretty   ...love your eyes.


----------



## bandboy101

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.



U r not ugly u r very pretty, and i love ur eyes, i want eyes like that. lol Oh and ur gf is really cool.


----------



## Babyjustrun

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.



i adore your eyes. i want eyes like that. with black eyeliner i think you'd look very mysterious xD don't mind me, i just say stuff like that.


----------



## CrazyChik

your eyes are amazing


----------



## CaptHook34

Ok i got a couple more pics of me..here go's


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Wow..Nice pics..


----------



## CrazyChik

cool pics


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

thnx everyone.
i will bake you all cookies.
then give you all a hug.

youre all a buncha hottiesss lol


----------



## CrazyChik

ooo yum pass the cookies please


----------



## polysisterchick

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.



posting the myspace pics.. niice
yea, your ugly.. and pigs fly.
NO really!!! I saw one just a second ago 



for captainhook... i like the middle one the best...


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

captainhook- very cuteee  

hahah actually, rachel, pigs do fly =p


----------



## PolynessianBaby

After like 4 years, I'm finally putting a face to my name!    




This is of my brother and me in Epcot inside the butterfly house.





This is my dad and I at breakfast in the Concierge Lounge at Polynesian during breakfast!

Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

nice pics! i finally get to see what you look like! i'll try to find a pic of me to post!


----------



## PolynessianBaby

lol....I know! That way if I ever see you at the mall or something...I can be like,  "HEY! I know you!" lol
Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

grrrrrrr. i am trying to put my volleyball picture on here but i cant........ill still try to figure it out!


----------



## polysisterchick

so pretty  Taylor 

ETA:
Sarah, if pigs fly, then aardvarks can sing...WORDS


----------



## Sparx

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.


I love the last one. great pictures.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics 
maybe in october i'll get a pic of me or maybe after my haircut in a few weeks


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> great pics
> maybe in october i'll get a pic of me or maybe after my haircut in a few weeks



you are putting off till tomorrow what you could do today


----------



## TheBellhop

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.


 
Dude, Dora's the shizz. And you're very pretty!

(do i get a cookie?)


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

yes you get a cookie
 :]


----------



## CrazyChik

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> yes you get a cookie
> :]



hey you still owe me one


----------



## soccer_tink

nice pics everyone


----------



## soccer_tink

someone to a dance place and this is her she out grown the tutu   so ready


----------



## skyfire

Say hello to the picture that will make all of you think that I'm crazy.


----------



## TwilightZone*o*

*I got my picture taken with Jack Sparrow! 







I'm soooo special!






He's my new pal! 


(Oh gosh, Im soo burnt from the beach today! (That's what happens when sunscreen causes your face to breakout (BADLY) and you don't put any on...I'm such a dumbbutt sometimes lol))
*


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Great pics. every one...Emily I love that picture!   
Taylor*


----------



## Daisymae26

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.



You're very pretty!




Taylor, you're gorgeous! It's nice to finally put a face to a name!


----------



## Babyjustrun

TwilightZone*o* said:
			
		

> *I got my picture taken with Jack Sparrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soooo special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my new pal!
> 
> 
> (Oh gosh, Im soo burnt from the beach today! (That's what happens when sunscreen causes your face to breakout (BADLY) and you don't put any on...I'm such a dumbbutt sometimes lol))
> *




Nice pictures. But, if sunscreen makes your face break out, you should look for oil free with moisturizer. the oil in sunscreen is bad for acne.


----------



## swimer3




----------



## VolleyballQt07

swimer3 said:
			
		

>




um, nice hat, eyes, and nose!           

lol.................


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

nightmareb4xmas said:
			
		

> llykeOh3m3ffG33!!!!!!11111111111oneoeoneoen
> im finally posting pictures of myself.
> even though im straight up ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhh i dont reallly know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look mean here but im really not!! :] haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blahh i got bored?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my girlfriend.


You look like that girl that just married that guy from the brady bunch.
=O


----------



## yoyo93

Me+Road trip+being in a car for over 6 hours=


























 WHOOT!


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Daisymae26 said:
			
		

> Taylor, you're gorgeous! It's nice to finally put a face to a name!



Aw...Thank you so much! 

Thought I'd put a few more from my past Disney trip.





This is my family and me, with Chef Dick in the Polynesian concierge lounge. He is Awesome....and I can't wait til I see him again! 





Thats me before we went to TL with my morning capachino in my hand! lol
--I'll probably post more later--
Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

nice pics! 


(ur brothers kinda cute!  )


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Haha...omg! I don't.....But then again I'm his sister and your not! Hehe!
Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

PolynessianBaby said:
			
		

> Haha...omg! I don't.....*But then again I'm his sister and your not!* Hehe!
> Taylor*



hehe, that would be freaky!


----------



## polysisterchick

am i the only person who thinks Melissa and swimer3(srry forgot the name) look kinda alike?

VERY pretty Rachel!


----------



## yoyo93

thank you rachel... XD wow that sounds weird


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics people


----------



## swimer3

It was rainy all day yesterday, so i decided to mess around and take some myspace pictures.


-Ava


----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## AmoDolphin

Great Pictures!


----------



## CrazyChik

awesome pics peepz very pretty swimer3   and funky babyjustrun


----------



## skyfire

I <3 Threadless


----------



## CrazyChik

skyfire said:
			
		

> I <3 Threadless



cool


----------



## ImagineerHopeful

IM ON THE LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

ImagineerHopeful said:
			
		

> IM ON THE LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



cool   whos on the right???


----------



## Sparx

I don't know if I've posted these or not.




The beach on spring break (It was cold and my hair was frizzy. it doesn't usually look that horrible)





my hair right after it was colored. (it was too dark!! it was black for a day and a half)





no my skin is not normally yellow. that room just had awesome lighting.





My fingernails match his shirt.





gif I made of my eyes.





Like I said, my hair is not normally that scary.





yes I know it is upside down. I was experimenting with camera position. I know I look like a dork. lol





this si old, but I'm actually smiling in it.





I'm in AKL. 





still scary hair. I swear. its the humidity.





My mom took this.





this is my absolute favorite. Yes I took it and yes those are my hands. I'm cool. lol


----------



## Babyjustrun

Sparx said:
			
		

> I don't know if I've posted these or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beach on spring break (It was cold and my hair was frizzy. it doesn't usually look that horrible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hair right after it was colored. (it was too dark!! it was black for a day and a half)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no my skin is not normally yellow. that room just had awesome lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fingernails match his shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gif I made of my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, my hair is not normally that scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I know it is upside down. I was experimenting with camera position. I know I look like a dork. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this si old, but I'm actually smiling in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still scary hair. I swear. its the humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom took this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my absolute favorite. Yes I took it and yes those are my hands. I'm cool. lol



awesome pics. your hair looks really nice in dark brown.
i love the last two pictures too.


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> awesome pics. your hair looks really nice in dark brown.
> i love the last two pictures too.


Thanks. Its a faded out darkbrown. I need to dye it again before school starts.


----------



## polysisterchick

Gorgeous Shelby


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

love the pics shelby


----------



## DDRManiac

I just got my Senior pics back so heres 2 that i put on my pc i didnt feel like puttign on anymore lol


----------



## skyfire

Really cute pictures.


----------



## x morgan

Myself & the best. [I'm on the left.]


----------



## polysisterchick

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> I just got my Senior pics back so heres 2 that i put on my pc i didnt feel like puttign on anymore lol




_cute_
 
*srry i don't know/remember your name*


----------



## Babyjustrun

those are amazing pictures. both of you.


----------



## Sparx

x morgan said:
			
		

> Myself & the best. [I'm on the left.]


I love your dress. great picture.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

x morgan said:
			
		

> Myself & the best. [I'm on the left.]


very pretty


----------



## x morgan

Thanks.


----------



## soccercruiser87

me fishing at my great uncles camp, love the smile im giving lol





me and my mom at my graduation in june





me and my friend lauren after graduation





me and my friend jess after graduation





and me opening cards and gifts i got at my graduation party in june


----------



## Sparx

Great pictures travis. 

I'm working on uploading some more right now, but photobucket is being mean to me.


----------



## Sparx

these might be really big sorry!






















I'll work on resizing later. I was lucky to even get them uploaded.


----------



## soccercruiser87

love the pics shelby


----------



## Babyjustrun

love the picca's Travis.

Shelby, lovely pictures, in one of them you look like Quinn from Zoey 101 (i've watched that show ONCE okay?)


----------



## VMK_Caslee

Idk How To Post A Pic So I Guess I'll Use The One In My Sig. CAUTION! YOU ARE ENTERING A UGLY PERSON PICTURE


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> love the picca's Travis.
> 
> Shelby, lovely pictures, in one of them you look like Quinn from Zoey 101 (i've watched that show ONCE okay?)


Okay. I've not watched it so i'm googling her.




eh. kinda I guess. I also get emma watson a lot. (its the hair)


----------



## DramaQueen

here's some pics from when i went downtown (toronto) with my 2 best friends to go see THE BEASTIE BOYS & Hilary Duff @ MOD.
my boyfriend couldn't go because he ripped some cartilidge in his knee or something (what a great girlfriend eh  lol)


i had to use a disposable camera to take pics in MOD so I dont have any pics of HilaryDuff or The BEastie Boys on my computer.






of course the obligatory CN tower pic.










eating lunch. = ]





waiting to go into MOD





lol!





i always have stupid look on my face


----------



## Babyjustrun

awesome pics!
Toronto is amazing.
well- i've only seen the airport & the CN tower from a plane but y'know..


----------



## PolynessianBaby

My bestest friend Isaac and Me, the height difference always makes me laugh!





This is a couple years old, but it's me eating ice cream late at night at the MK! 

Taylor*


----------



## VMK_Caslee

Heres a picture of me making funny faces at the boards walk,SORRY IT MIGHT BE A LITTLE BIG


----------



## polysisterchick

gosh, everyone is pretty/handsome.

lol, niice ashlee (i'm assuming that's your name because it's under your username)verry pretty
you remind me, in a way, of morgan from Boy Meets world when she was little.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

loveing the pics


----------



## welcomehome!

I can't seem to get the picture of me out of Adobe Workshop  but if you wanna see it it's at this website!
http://gal.epiphanydesign.net/Gypsy-rehearsal1/DSC06942


----------



## AmoDolphin

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Sparx

welcomehome! said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get the picture of me out of Adobe Workshop  but if you wanna see it it's at this website!
> http://gal.epiphanydesign.net/Gypsy-rehearsal1/DSC06942







there you go.


----------



## PrincessJazz

Yep, thats me ya digg!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

very pretty!

Great pics y'all!


here are some pics of me and all the hectic things I have been doing. (Inculding the bday party we finally got to have, lol)

Me and the girls in the new car:













The bday :












Me and my sis ^ She had just got a tooth pulled toward the back , lol, y'all may be able to see it. 





 Me and the boyfriend, lol.


I am uploading more, lol.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

me and my mom





doing Thriller in a wax museum











That's all 4 now, y'all! Enjoy, lol!


----------



## DramaQueen

Great pics Sarah! lol

wax museums ROCK!

me & my friend had some fun in Madame Tussaud's in niagra falls;

























(lol!)












(sorry if they are really big! lol)


----------



## skyfire

Haha those pictures are great Caitlin. Seems like something I'd do with my friends.


----------



## Sparx

great pictures everyone


----------



## skyfire

Me going down a slide at Typhoon Lagoon






Winter clothing is clearly overrated.






Boo chased me for a hug after this picture was taken.






Service these days... sigh. 






I'm in the UK and Florida AND a phone booth at the same time.





Infront of a beautiful fountain


----------



## Sparx

emily, I love your blue skirt!


----------



## minniesBFF

OK, these are from my disney trip so most of them will have my sisters in them, but this is me:















This is one of my favorite pictures from this trip!!


----------



## Dragonlord11_7

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> that's my eye. my skin is not those colors, it's a bit photoshopped because it was blurry before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black & white of me. i hated it in color [gags]




Great pics lary! Same with everyone else!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

minniesBFF said:
			
		

> OK, these are from my disney trip so most of them will have my sisters in them, but this is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures from this trip!!




in the picture of u with the ears, is the hat lime green???? if so, where'd ya get it????? if its not, then i must be color blind!

great pics!!!!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

here's a couple from my show, "Once Upon a Mattress"





This is us having fun backstage during Intermission... I'm the one on the bottom in the purple tank top





That's me again, in the lobby after the show


----------



## CheerHoney411




----------



## potcislove

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> in the picture of u with the ears, is the hat lime green???? if so, where'd ya get it????? if its not, then i must be color blind!
> 
> great pics!!!!



I think they're the gold ears they had for the Happiest Celebration of Earth.

I might be wrong though..In which case, I want lime green ears, too!


----------



## potcislove

I figured I might as well put my pics up here..











[I'm the one all the way on the right]





[Again, I'm on the right]


----------



## AllyGirlie

These are from our recent trip..

My sister and I got bored so we went to All Star Movies and acted like idiots.. (that was a fun day and we'll never forget the Mello Yellow lady with 2 1/2 teeth..)


----------



## Tiggerlvr91

Sorry it didn't work


----------



## Daisymae26

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> These are from our recent trip..
> 
> My sister and I got bored so we went to All Star Movies and acted like idiots.. (that was a fun day and we'll never forget the Mello Yellow lady with 2 1/2 teeth..)


great pics very pretty


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

i got sum new pics!!












all of these are me being a kewl kid!!!
they mite be big and im sry if they are!!


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Great pics. everyone!   

Taylor*


----------



## minniesBFF

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> in the picture of u with the ears, is the hat lime green???? if so, where'd ya get it????? if its not, then i must be color blind!
> 
> great pics!!!!


It actually is gold, the lighting where we were must have made it look lime green in the picture!! sorry


----------



## Tiggerlvr91

Hey everyone my sister finally showed me how to post pictures.




This is a picture of me and the other distance girls after the mile at state. I am the one on the left. We were all in the same heat and I almost lapped everyone!





I got bored that day and decided to do my hair and makeup.


----------



## PolynessianBaby

I'm very bright in this pic. hah...I was at a park on Lake Erie and I was very hyper!  





My cousin Nannars(Nate) and I at a park on Lake Erie, with our BK crowns on..haha....we thought we were cool!   





Me in the cabin on our final day. I was really tired!  

Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

nice pics taylor!!!!!  ok, i have to admit, your cousin is cuter than your brother!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

tayor love the pics
and great pic everyone


----------



## PolynessianBaby

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> tayor love the pics
> and great pic everyone




Thanks!   
Taylor*


----------



## Arielfn93

Tiggerlvr91 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone my sister finally showed me how to post pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of me and the other distance girls after the mile at state. I am the one on the left. We were all in the same heat and I almost lapped everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored that day and decided to do my hair and makeup.



nice pics Kylie
there, you got a comment


----------



## swimer3

All my friends. i love them.






  me and one of my best friends






 me on a trampoline. i HATE those things.


----------



## potcislove

Since my pictures got messed up last time I posted them..






Hah, the light made me look so pale.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

PolynessianBaby said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Taylor*


thats ok 
great pics swimer3 and potcislove


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## CrazyChik

cool pics guys


----------



## DramaQueen

Great pics everyone!!!   


Here's some pics of my boyfriend & I at the beach   











i was going TUBING SOOOO much fun!   





lol building a sandcastle





that's me playing with his crutches AHAHAHA


----------



## CrazyChik

cool


----------



## Sparx

so...yeah...I got bored...


----------



## swimer3

thats amazing sparz!! i love it!

photoshop?


----------



## Sparx

thanks. 

and yes, photoshop.


----------



## Babyjustrun

loves it Shelby. i love those brushes ^_________^


----------



## PolynessianBaby

I love it Sparx! It looks amazing! 
Taylor*


----------



## CrazyChik

thats so cool sparx


----------



## DramaQueen

OMGGGG Sparx. 

Wicked font & brushes!! 

you're super at photoshop!


----------



## Sparx

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BandGeek911

A really cool one I did on mistake that ended up pretty cool lol. I'm wearing my new hat lol








Here's the non-messed up one lol



EDIT: In the messed up yellow one....on my face is Ryan Stiles from Whose Line. I was watching it and some how it got on my face lmao


----------



## VolleyballQt07

ha ha! love it melissa! cool hat!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## CrazyChik

cool sparx i like the second in your last post


----------



## TheBellhop

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> cool sparx i like the second in your last post



Yeah, that's my fave.


----------



## DDRManiac

Me and My friend at Navy Peir after a long day of shopping in Chicago....i dont know why his eyes are closed


----------



## CrazyChik

cool i like the scenery in the photo its pretty


----------



## Sparx

this one sucks.






but I'm bored. so whatever.


----------



## BandGeek911

Me at the beach. I don't look to happy cuz we ere leaving  







^^Couldn't really see the beach in my pic...you saw more of the boardwalk lol


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

melissa and shelby loving them pics


----------



## CrazyChik

lovin the pics guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> Me and My friend at Navy Peir after a long day of shopping in Chicago....i dont know why his eyes are closed




i was just there in july!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

love the people


----------



## Lil_Tink

^Thatsma boyfriend. yay!


----------



## CrazyChik

cool nice bf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

this is me at the park =] 
sorry that they are so big.


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> cool nice bf!!!!!!!!!


Hehe he likes to eat fish =]


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

Lil Tink  and everyone else lovely pictures =]


----------



## Starfire

love the pictures everyone


----------



## Sparx




----------



## CrazyChik

wicked sparx


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Lil_Tink (or is it kim),Nitrogen X Laced and shelby i am loving them pics they are great


----------



## Lil_Tink

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> Lil_Tink (or is it kim),Nitrogen X Laced and shelby i am loving them pics they are great


You can call me Kim if you like


----------



## bandboy101

Wow Sparx that is so cool and wicked. lolz I wish i could do stuff like that to my pics. and have it actually look good. lolz


----------



## Sparx

bandboy101 said:
			
		

> Wow Sparx that is so cool and wicked. lolz I wish i could do stuff like that to my pics. and have it actually look good. lolz


I don't care about it looking good. I just have fun doing it. I guess thats part of what makes it look good.


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

First part of our disney trip in July
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rayondelunedanser/slideshow?.dir=/f203scd&.src=ph


----------



## CrazyChik

great photos tiinkerbelle


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

awesome pics charmaine!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Babyjustrun

nice picca's Shelby. i like the second one.


----------



## CaptHook34

Ok,..heres a recent picture of me


----------



## Tiinkerbelle

300 more coming up later today .


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CaptHook34 said:
			
		

> Ok,..heres a recent picture of me




your really cute!


----------



## Lil_Tink

CaptHook34 said:
			
		

> Ok,..heres a recent picture of me


You looks like a kid in my math class


----------



## Lil_Tink

Me and my lover, Im talkin about the shark. XD






Favortie pic of me ever.


----------



## DDRManiac

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Me and my lover, Im talkin about the shark. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favortie pic of me ever.




nice pics, u look so much like one of my friends its unbelivable


----------



## CrazyChik

your lover looks better than ever


----------



## Lil_Tink

DDRManiac said:
			
		

> nice pics, u look so much like one of my friends its unbelivable


Haha I see alot people that resemble my friends


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> your lover looks better than ever


I know hes a spicy one.


----------



## CrazyChik

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> I know hes a spicy one.



    does he still like his fish???


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Me and my lover, Im talkin about the shark. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favortie pic of me ever.


kim i love your pic maunly the second one your very pretty


----------



## Lil_Tink

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> kim i love your pic maunly the second one your very pretty


Thanks


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Lovely pics y'all!


Here are some new pics of me:






Me and my boyfriend; I adore this pic! We were both not really ready for it though!   






Me getting my hair done for the Cotillion!





me





old pic from my phone


----------



## VolleyballQt07

darkdancer(sarah is it?), you are very pretty!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you very much! (yes, lol, my name is Sarah)


----------



## ThinkTink510

Sarah you are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparx

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Lovely pics y'all!
> 
> 
> Here are some new pics of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend; I adore this pic! We were both not really ready for it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me getting my hair done for the Cotillion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic from my phone


gaw-juss.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

You guys look great!


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Awww, Thanks y'all!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Lovely pics sarah.


----------



## CrazyChik

awesome pics sarah


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pic sarah you so pretty  
maybe soon i will post some


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures Sarah!


----------



## Starfire

Great pics Sarah!


----------



## PlutoBabe

cool pics guys  please keep them coming


----------



## Sparx

taken on a camera phone. edited in photoshop.


----------



## Lil_Tink

I LOVE EVERYBODYYYYY


----------



## Babyjustrun

Sparx said:
			
		

> taken on a camera phone. edited in photoshop.



I like it Shelby. But it doesn't really look like you... or is it just me? but i like it ^_^


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> I like it Shelby. But it doesn't really look like you... or is it just me? but i like it ^_^


I'm not wearing glasses. thats probably it.


----------



## Sparx

I found some goofy pictures of me from last spring break.





(those my friend, are whale bones)




(spring break 06. I fell in love with a deer made out of a bush)




(I explore outdoor showers)




(whoo we found a gate. total photo op)


----------



## Lil_Tink

Lovely Pictures Shelby.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

graet pic shelby your very pretty


----------



## Babyjustrun

i love the deer picture! it's really nice ^_~


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> i love the deer picture! it's really nice ^_~


yeah... I miss that deer.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

i want to show my pics put my computer won't let me...i'm getting my own computer in a few days but with my luck the thread will be closed :-( :-(


----------



## Lil_Tink

I used to do gymnastics =]


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

I always wanted to do gymnastics! Did you take the first pic in your car? LOL


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> I used to do gymnastics =]





cool pics!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

GirlWithSpunk said:
			
		

> I always wanted to do gymnastics! Did you take the first pic in your car? LOL


Ohh yeah


----------



## TheBellhop

So here are some Myspace pictures I had uploaded today:


----------



## Babyjustrun

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> So here are some Myspace pictures I had uploaded today:




I LOVEEEE the first picture. That's too cute, hee. Who's the statue of?


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

TheBellhop Wow your really cute. =]


----------



## Babyjustrun

I can't help but also say:

Your face looks a teensy bit like Pierre Bouvier in the last picca. [Pierre Bouvier = Lead singer of Simple Plan]


----------



## TheBellhop

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> I LOVEEEE the first picture. That's too cute, hee. Who's the statue of?


 
Oprah!


----------



## SoccerTink

This thread hads been here for a long...time. I like it and all but Can we get more threads on top instead?


----------



## Babyjustrun

SoccerTink said:
			
		

> This thread hads been here for a long...time. I like it and all but Can we get more threads on top instead?



Soccertink, there is a reason why it's on top.
It's a Sticky, it's tacked up there (like on a bulletin board)
It's an important topic that they keep up there so new members can post their photos.
So it's going to be staying up there for while, seen as it's been around for a while.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Aww, Thank y'all! Lovely pics Shelby! I love em'! 

Ryan,
Great pics very, very cute!   
(yes, you can kill me if I messed up on your name, lol)


----------



## MissPotatoHead

nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!  plz keep the thread here for like...1 month longer!!  plz!!

my computer is being shipped and i REALLY want to post my pics!!  LOL

i have some great pics i want to share with everyone!!
lol, don't want to be mean or rude or anything...just trying to ask for something i reeeeaaallllyyyy rreeeeaaaallllyyyy want in the nicest way possible!!  lol

thanks!!

 - steph -


----------



## Babyjustrun

if you can't read the thing, cos you're blind like me it says:

O H  EM GEEE
Billy Talent Lovessss Mee.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

cool pics!!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Here's some pics from my very recent trip to California/Disneyland. I'm sorry the first two are so huge:

This is (from left to right on the top) my mom's best friends Di and Kim, and my mom. On the bottom (from left to right) is Di's daughter Haley, Kim's daughters Rochelle and Kenna, and of course...me!





Here's Kim and the girls imitating Di being Shamoo in our jacuzzi:





This is our beautiful pool in the house we rented:





Me at the beach:


----------



## TheBellhop

Thanks for the comments everybody. And yep, Sarah, you got my name right! Haha :]

Very nice pictures Babyjustrun (your name escapes me again!) and tinkerbelle22 (i don't believe i've heard your name before? but that beach house is rockin'!)


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Here's me after my new hair transformation. I just got it done yesterday!





The next few aren't so good because they were taken far away on my cell. Here's the Matterhorn:





Here's good old Jack Sparrow on the new Pirates ride. If you look really hard, you'll see him   





Lastly, the new Space Mountain. Best. Ride. Ever:





Edit: Thanks very much! And my name's Angela


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

greAT pics 
very cute ryan(thebellhop)


----------



## Babyjustrun

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments everybody. And yep, Sarah, you got my name right! Haha :]
> 
> Very nice pictures Babyjustrun (your name escapes me again!) and tinkerbelle22 (i don't believe i've heard your name before? but that beach house is rockin'!)




Thanksies! My name's Hilary [most people call me Lary or Hils]


----------



## Lil_Tink

WATERPOLO! Im number 21


----------



## skyfire

me pretending to be classy in my bathroom






i liked the wallpaper






HI!






pastels






lots of hairspray and bright colors


----------



## Sparx

amazing pictures emily. I love the third one. youre so pretty!


----------



## BandGeek911

Do I need to explain which one I am? lol


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Great pics. every one!
Very cute ryan! 
Taylor*


----------



## AllyGirlie

My sister decided to give me a little push (I love this pic)





(I can't remember if I put that one up)





Me and my roomie Sam with the Red Barons mascot...I don't think he knew we were there..


----------



## MissPotatoHead

all - i <333 your pics!!!!  they are so funny!!  LOL


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

i got one i am in planet hollywood in london(by the way i am the girl)and not the best pic of me either


----------



## BandGeek911

Very Pretty Kirsty! I went to Planet Hollywood in Downtown Disney!






See! Here's me and David Hasselhoff   


Lovin' all the pics


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Ally! You are beautiful!!! Kirsty!! Oh my gosh!! Gorgeous! And Melissa Very pretty!!! GREAT pics guys!!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

Im the one on the left


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

love the pic melissa very pretty

and kimvery nice beutiful

thanks jessie


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Im the one on the left




awesome pics!!  lol

 - steph -


----------



## Sparx




----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Sparx said:
			
		

>


beutiful shelby


----------



## skyfire




----------



## Sparx

Emily, I love the shirt you have in the first picture. I almost bought that.


----------



## skyfire

Oh really? That's sweet. I'm a huge Threadless junkie.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

GREAT PICS, skyfire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 - steph -


----------



## CrazyChik

your all very pretty


----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.

this was the other day at the boardwalk in disney//


----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.

sorry its realllllllyyyyyy big..


----------



## CrazyChik

your very pretty


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

very pretty caitlyn


----------



## AmoDolphin

Here's one of my better pictures.






Here are a few that I took in New York on Saturday.








































Great pictures everyone!


----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.




----------



## StitchFan?LiKE WHOA.

sorry that it is so big i dont know how  to change it


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great pics, y'all! Very pretty!

Maggie, those pictures are beautiful! I would love to see New York City in person. ...............hmmmm, lol.


----------



## CrazyChik

awesome pictures


----------



## Starfire

great pics all


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

i am the one wearing green lol i just woke up aswell


----------



## CrazyChik

cool kirst no offence but you do look half asleep lol(don't kill me please)


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> cool kirst no offence but you do look half asleep lol(don't kill me please)


like i said i just woke up and they made me walk miles


----------



## CrazyChik

lol maybe i will post my embarrisingly stupid one from last christmas eve


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol maybe i will post my embarrisingly stupid one from last christmas eve


i have seen but go ahead everyone needs to see it


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> i have seen but go ahead everyone needs to see it



mmmmm ok here goes






dead embarrsing huh?? it was for a tinsel ride obviously and given it is 6 in the morning i dont look very good at all and my fleece is to small i look better with hair and without the hat btw


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> mmmmm ok here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead embarrsing huh?? it was for a tinsel ride obviously and given it is 6 in the morning i dont look very good at all and my fleece is to small i look better with hair and without the hat btw


is thta why its is so small


----------



## BandGeek911

Great pics!


----------



## Daisy&Donald

make that one pic bigger!lol


----------



## MissPotatoHead

LOL!!!!!

 - steph -


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Great picsss!


----------



## MissPotatoHead

totally.......i totally agree...........GREATT PICCSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kutekiley

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m312/XxZzKILEYzZxX/Kiley.jpg

Wow.This picture is like....really bad.It was a random pic my dad took of meh, so you knowz....


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Wow...very nice.  you look nice in that pic.  i keep trying to get mine on...everyone.  But...I have a website...
www.freewebs.com/xoloverxo    -   go to Photo Album.  My pics are there...lol - at least some of them...lol

 - steph -


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

pretty you guys


----------



## ThinkTink510

My Sisters and I on the Disney Wonder. 9/6/06


----------



## Lil_Tink

What ones your fav?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Oooh, I really love the last one! Great pics!
Kayla: Great pics! Y'all are all very pretty!   

Some of my latest:




today ^




Me and BF at the Satind/ Three Days Grace concert


----------



## CrazyChik

cool all of you


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

love the pic you are all pretty kim,sarah and kayla


----------



## Sparx

great pictures kayla, kim, and sarah! 

and the first one is my favorite, kim.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Awww, everyone looks so good.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

omg...i have like.....the greatest pic of me ever!!,,,,,But!!  My computer won't let me put it on...so.....my computer should be coming very very soon...so.....i'll post it on.

 - steph - 


btw...everyone's pictures are so nice!!!!


----------



## pugslee

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## IrishTink

MissPotatoHead said:
			
		

> Wow...very nice.  you look nice in that pic.  i keep trying to get mine on...everyone.  But...I have a website...
> www.freewebs.com/xoloverxo    -   go to Photo Album.  My pics are there...lol - at least some of them...lol
> 
> - steph -




You look really familar, maybe i saw u at WDW.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Really...that's interesting.  When were your last few trips since 2002?

 - steph -


----------



## CrazyChik

heres a few small ones of pontypool(where i live)






that is the tesco which is like a 5 minute drive from my house  






that is langdeffedd resivour on a cloudy day not the best pic of it sorry






and that is the folly which you can see from my house


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> heres a few small ones of pontypool(where i live)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the tesco which is like a 5 minute drive from my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is langdeffedd resivour on a cloudy day not the best pic of it sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is the folly which you can see from my house


I see the sea on the last pic i want to jump in that lovely blue sea


----------



## CrazyChik

rach there is no sea on the last picture i dont live in a coastal area the seas about an hourse drive away unles  you count cardif which in the direction you facing you do not


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> rach there is no sea on the last picture i dont live in a coastal area the seas about an hourse drive away unles  you count cardif which in the direction you facing you do not


whats the dark blue then behind the rocks lol


----------



## CrazyChik

mountains and sky


----------



## Starfire

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> mountains and sky


oh yeah i thought it was the sea lol  well you gotta admit it does look a bit like the sea anyway talk later byexx


----------



## MissPotatoHead

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> that is langdeffedd resivour on a cloudy day not the best pic of it sorry



That is probably one of the best pictures I have seen of stuff like that!!!!!!!!!
Enter that in a photo contest or something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IT'S GREAT!!!!  FRAME IT AND HANG IT IN YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!  IT'S SO GOOOOOOOODDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Starfire

MissPotatoHead said:
			
		

> That is probably one of the best pictures I have seen of stuff like that!!!!!!!!!
> Enter that in a photo contest or something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IT'S GREAT!!!!  FRAME IT AND HANG IT IN YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!!  IT'S SO GOOOOOOOODDDD!!!!!!!


I thought the background was lovely i wanted to jump in it like it was the sea lol


----------



## CrazyChik

lol its not the sea rach and i didnt take the photo my mum did


----------



## BandGeek911

Ok. I have no idea why I am posting these on the internet...but I'm really bored. You can laugh if you'd like...I laughed at myself in this hat too.


First laugh at the hat....





omg, isn't it great?! I have to wear it for marching band <33






There's a front view...my nose isnt really that big...the angle of the camera just made it look bigger than it is.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Ok. I have no idea why I am posting these on the internet...but I'm really bored. You can laugh if you'd like...I laughed at myself in this hat too.
> 
> 
> First laugh at the hat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, isn't it great?! I have to wear it for marching band <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a front view...my nose isnt really that big...the angle of the camera just made it look bigger than it is.




omg thats the coolest hat ever! its all...feathery!!!! lol   i like that hat...


----------



## BandGeek911

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> omg thats the coolest hat ever! its all...feathery!!!! lol   i like that hat...




You should see me in my hat WITH the uniform on.   But the uniform is a total turn off without the hat    I <3 my hat.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> You should see me in my hat WITH the uniform on.   But the uniform is a total turn off without the hat    I <3 my hat.


lol!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

very pretty melissa


----------



## CrazyChik

cool mel


----------



## Lil_Tink

^Im the one in the blue jacket on the left


----------



## CrazyChik

very pretty


----------



## Sports Blondie

I am the one in the back




total hottie




Me!!!   
i will post better ones of me later


----------



## Sports Blondie

srry they r so big iam not sure how to resize them yet but ill figure it out......


----------



## CrazyChik

cool and yeah that is a total hottie


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

beutiful kim  and sports blondie


----------



## Babyjustrun

Sports Blondie said:
			
		

> I am the one in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total hottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!!
> i will post better ones of me later



That guy is cute. And I think I've seen him before  I have no idea how.
Where were you going on that bus?


----------



## MissPotatoHead

Sports Blondie said:
			
		

> I am the one in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total hottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!!
> i will post better ones of me later




GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!  WOW!!!!!!!!! (AND NOT TO MENTION THE HOTTIE PIC!!  LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

 - steph -


----------



## Sports Blondie

I know SUPER HOT!!! i have a locker next to him awwwww i think i am the luckiest girl in da world HE is MY LOVE and My BEST GUY FRIEND and we hang out alot!!
Actually that is on a train and we are going to eat at spagetti warehouse it was on our seventh grade trip!!
He looks alot better when he smiles and when we have not been running around all day


----------



## CrazyChik

god if he looks HHHOOOOOTTTT like that what does he look like with a smile


----------



## Sports Blondie

DAM(sorry but its the truth cuse my french not very lady like!) FINE!!! Sexxi Very Very sexxi! Beyond description!! It just lights up the world and not to mention makes my day and lights me up!! ooooo it is such a wonderful feeling that words can not describe i get the chills everyday when he does it!!!


----------



## Babyjustrun

I have no idea where I would have ever seen that guy. But he is soo familar. =( this is now bugging me.


----------



## Sports Blondie

hmmmm i am not sure ethier mean we r in tx and that would bug me too but i love himm to DEATH!!!! hehe locker buds thats wut we r lol but i am so lucky cuz we hang out tons!!!


----------



## AmoDolphin

Nice pictures!


----------



## Callie




----------



## Sparx

horrible picture of me. but my outfit was cute. (today was 80s day)


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparx said:
			
		

> horrible picture of me. but my outfit was cute. (today was 80s day)



I love your hair color!


----------



## Sparx

Loves Disney said:
			
		

> I love your hair color!


The brown is natural. I took orange spray and did the brighter streaks through it. It washes out, but its a lot like hairspray and waaay cheap too.


----------



## JediDan2773

at my half-sisters wedding last june


i used lime green on purpose


----------



## Babyjustrun

Sparx said:
			
		

> horrible picture of me. but my outfit was cute. (today was 80s day)



NICEEEE PICCA!!!
Heehee, you do look like you're from the 80's ^__^


----------



## Lil_Tink

Sparx said:
			
		

> horrible picture of me. but my outfit was cute. (today was 80s day)


LOVE IT


----------



## CrazyChik

cool guys


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Sparx said:
			
		

> horrible picture of me. but my outfit was cute. (today was 80s day)



You look SOOOOO pretty!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

What can I say Im gangsta XD





One on the far right


----------



## MissPotatoHead

funny pics!  i like them!!  LOL

 - steph -


----------



## MissPotatoHead

JediDan2773 said:
			
		

> at my half-sisters wedding last june
> 
> 
> i used lime green on purpose




hah - cute!

 - steph -


----------



## Sparx




----------



## MissPotatoHead

wow - nice pic.  question- how do you do that saying at the bottem?  microsoft word - " publisher - " power point??  LOL

jjust asking bc I wanted to try that to my pics - lol


----------



## Sparx

Photoshop.


----------



## MissPotatoHead

aahhhh...ok.  thanks shelby.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Cute pics


----------



## CrazyChik

cool keep em coming


----------



## IrishTink

MissPotatoHead said:
			
		

> Really...that's interesting.  When were your last few trips since 2002?
> 
> - steph -



don't remember


----------



## IrishTink

u guys r totaly cuties! i would post pics but me parents won't let me.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## VolleyballQt07

Sparx said:
			
		

>




you are really pretty!


----------



## swebri94

yes very pretty sparx


----------



## Sparx

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Shelby, I love that picture. You look very pretty, and I adore using that technique in photoshop ^__^
I think my friend has the same headband as you.


----------



## MuNkY

I keep telling her she's pretty, and she keeps calling me a liar.


----------



## MuNkY

I keep telling her she's pretty, but she keeps calling me a liar.


----------



## Sparx

MuNkY said:
			
		

> I keep telling her she's pretty, and she keeps calling me a liar.


Rule number one to all girls. calling him a liar makes him say it again.


----------



## SKEEBO SAYS WHA?

Sparx said:
			
		

> Rule number one to all girls. calling him a liar makes him say it again.




very true.


----------



## IrishTink

sparx very pretty!


----------



## Sparx

SKEEBO SAYS WHA? said:
			
		

> very true.


yeah I thought so.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

MuNkY said:
			
		

> I keep telling her she's pretty, but she keeps calling me a liar.






			
				Sparx said:
			
		

> Rule number one to all girls. calling him a liar makes him say it again.



ok you two love birds!


----------



## Sparx

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> ok you two love birds!


oh you know you're enjoying it.


----------



## Pearls

I have pictures :]
lololololol.





this is like recent. like.. this month





color dayyy :] also this month.





this was like, half a year ago.
i miss my long hair.





uhm. this was uhh... a month ago maybe?





this one is also in the half a year ago area.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Sparx said:
			
		

> oh you know you're enjoying it.




 enjoying what? you and mike expressing your feelings for each other? lol. ewwwwww! it so gross!


----------



## CrazyChik

yes britni they should take their cheesy lines and foolish hearts to a pm


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:
			
		

> I have pictures :]
> lololololol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is like recent. like.. this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color dayyy :] also this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was like, half a year ago.
> i miss my long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhm. this was uhh... a month ago maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is also in the half a year ago area.



Great pictures, pearls! (sorry, I don't know your name!) I love the last one.


----------



## CrazyChik

pearls i love the third one


----------



## Pearls

Sparx said:
			
		

> Great pictures, pearls! (sorry, I don't know your name!) I love the last one.




Oh, hah.
It's Paula.

& Also I wanted to put up these:




first ride ever at Disney World ever. I think this was 1994, and I was 3.





This was my second trip to Disney World. I was 6? Maybe 5.
Its not really as significant as the other one, but I think I look really cute. :]


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yes britni they should take their cheesy lines and foolish hearts to a pm


 

lol. yeah! they should!   


(pearls= nice pics!)


----------



## CrazyChik

aawww cute pearls

glad we're of the same opinion britni i thibk we should do a protest against mike and shelbys flirting


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> aawww cute pearls
> 
> glad we're of the same opinion britni i thibk *we should do a protest against mike and shelbys flirting*




good idea! what she we call the protest?  omg! we're hijacking the photo thread!


----------



## CrazyChik

i know i honestly thought this thread was un-hijackable but then im a good thread de-railer infact i am a serial thread de-railer  

anyways now for the name of the protest the eerrmm no idea what it should be called


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> *i know i honestly thought this thread was un-hijackable but then im a good thread de-railer infact i am a serial thread de-railer*
> 
> anyways now for the name of the protest the eerrmm no idea what it should be called




yep! you can do that bcuz ur hazzi!   

um, how bout:

HELP STOP US KEEP MIKE AND SHELBY FROM FLIRTING ON THE TEEN BOARDS AND MAKE THEM POST THEIR MUSHY, GUSHY, FEELINGS FOR EACH OTHER ON PM!   

*big breath*  that took long enough to type!


----------



## Sparx

Wow. you two have hijacked the unhijackable thread.

And, britni, I seem to remember you doing your fair share of...ahem...advertising.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Sparx said:
			
		

> Wow. you two have hijacked the unhijackable thread.
> 
> And, britni, I seem to remember you doing your fair share of...ahem...*advertising.*




who me????


----------



## CrazyChik

britni what is this i hear of you ahem advertising???

and wow i have hijacked an unhijackable thread is that a new record for me as a serial de-railer or what!!


----------



## Sparx

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> who me????


don't make me quote you.


----------



## AllyGirlie

Okay well this is interesting..

I come on this thread to look at pictures and instead I get to read protests and flirting...Gotta love the teen boards


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Cinderella94

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> Okay well this is interesting..
> 
> I come on this thread to look at pictures and instead I get to read protests and flirting...Gotta love the teen boards


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> Okay well this is interesting..
> 
> I come on this thread to look at pictures and instead I get to read protests and flirting...Gotta love the teen boards



 

pearls - omg I love your pictures, and you on the merry-go-round when you were  little were cute


----------



## Pearls

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> pearls - omg I love your pictures, and you on the merry-go-round when you were  little were cute




Hee, thankss


----------



## Sparx

I'm bored today.


----------



## IrishTink

what's this i hear of shelby and mike flirting?


----------



## IrishTink

IrishTink said:
			
		

> what's this i hear of shelby and mike flirting?



whoa first time i used that smiley.
whoa first time i quoted myself.


----------



## Sparx

IrishTink said:
			
		

> what's this i hear of shelby and mike flirting?


go back a page or so. and before you ask, yes we're dating, and yes we flirt on threads. and yes, its just to get on everyone's nerves.


----------



## IrishTink

Sparx said:
			
		

> go back a page or so. and before you ask, yes we're dating, and yes we flirt on threads. and yes, its just to get on everyone's nerves.



am i the only one who didn't kno? i am offically clueless.
but anyways: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! how cute! sorry shelby had to get that out of my system, j/k


----------



## Sparx

IrishTink said:
			
		

> am i the only one who didn't kno? i am offically clueless.
> but anyways: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! how cute! sorry shelby had to get that out of my system, j/k


haha. no I'm sure you're not the only one who didn't know.


----------



## IrishTink

Sparx said:
			
		

> haha. no I'm sure you're not the only one who didn't know.



good i feel less clueless.

hazzi how is the hijacking goin...


----------



## Pearls

headphones and stupid expressions are trendy.
especially at 1:00 AM


----------



## CrazyChik

IrishTink said:
			
		

> good i feel less clueless.
> 
> hazzi how is the hijacking goin...


great i love hi-jacking threads   mike and shelby aawww9now take your hopeles flirting to a pm)


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> great i love hi-jacking threads   mike and shelby aawww9now take your hopeles flirting to a pm)


we all know and it nice there dating lol
nice photos pearls and shelbly


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

this is a bad photo of me well i alway have a bad photos of me i am on the left and on the right my dad lol




this is not me this is the birthday girl and i am to WDW with her this year she very cute


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

IrishTink said:
			
		

> whoa first time i used that smiley.
> whoa first time i quoted myself.


  
ive never used that smiley...or qouted myself!


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> we all know and it nice there dating lol
> nice photos pearls and shelbly




yep thats me the TB's number 1 thread de-railer(and their favourite of course  )


----------



## Sparx

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> ive never used that smiley...or qouted myself!


thats my favorite smilie. I look for an excuse to use that one.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## CrazyChik

cool LilTink


----------



## VolleyballQt07

lil tink- kim (is it?)...........nice pics.


----------



## CrazyChik

wow britni were we just on topic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## VolleyballQt07

sorry this is really BIG, but its all i could find. and since i cant post pictures of me, i'll post a pic of my town:







(i live over to the right!   )


----------



## CrazyChik

ooo cool so awesome i wiish i lived there


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ooo cool so awesome i wiish i lived there




trust me.............you dont. other than our awesome minor baseball team (2 back to back titles   ) our hockey team sucks and the only other "main attraction" is our newly updated mall.   got to go but i'll tell more later


----------



## CrazyChik

well all our teams suk and not just local but the wlesh teams rugby is our best team and even they are crap


----------



## VolleyballQt07

ok, i'm back but our town, well, really isnt too exciting. other than the fights and gangs, and all that crap, its pretty much, boring!    eh! but i like our house.....................   ok, off topic...........


----------



## skyfire




----------



## VolleyballQt07

love the first one!


----------



## AMart_16

wat sport


----------



## Pearls

skyfire said:
			
		

>



This one is adorable.


----------



## skyfire

Pearls said:
			
		

> This one is adorable.



Thanks. 
I heart my little cousin.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Greta pics!! Skyfire-  Your little cousin is cute :]


----------



## polysisterchick

skyfire said:
			
		

>



for some reason, in this pic. you remind me of Ashley Tisdale.
I don't know why.

but yea, as usual,
Uh-maze-ing pictures, Emily


----------



## VolleyballQt07

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> for some reason, in this pic. you remind me of Ashley Tisdale.
> I don't know why.
> 
> but yea, as usual,
> Uh-maze-ing pictures, Emily



i know! i was thinking that too but i thought people'd think i was nuts! ok, i still am!


----------



## polysisterchick

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> i know! i was thinking that too but i thought people'd think i was nuts! ok, i still am!



lol.. don't worry.. i'm nuts too.


that reminds me.. for some odd reason.. that i should put a new picture of myself up on the boards sometime sooooooon


----------



## Lil_Tink

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> lil tink- kim (is it?)...........nice pics.


yup kim =D


----------



## Pearls

More 





My hair is a little lighter than this now, I dyed it last week.







I miss the blonde sometimes.


----------



## barfownz

Is Myspace links allowed?


----------



## Sparx

I just had a makeshift photoshoot, but photobucket is kissing boys and won't let me upload. expect tons of pictures tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pearls

It took me a second to get that kissing boys thing.
I'm a little slow tonight. :|


----------



## Sparx

haha. sorry.
I've beaten photobucket into submission to get these uploaded.


----------



## Pearls

Aw, you're super cute.






I took these like, now.
I should be sleeping.




This is my Mickey-Doll. I got him when I was little. He's missing an eye brow.


----------



## Sparx

aww. cute. love the mickey without an eyebrow. all the cool toys are missing something. (says the girl with a nala without a tail)


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

i am loving them photos shelby and pearls you both are very beautiful


----------



## Babyjustrun

i lovvve your hair Pearls
Shelby you look a lot like a girl I know, like similar.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## potcislove

Pearls, your Mickey is adorable =]


----------



## Darth Sidious

awsome pictures everyone.... ill see if i can dig one up and post it for u guys.  though i have posted alot of pictures on here months ago idk if i have any left


----------



## Darth Sidious

here we go. i found some from my latest trip which was august 06-september 06.  old habits die hard.  i was a hardcore power ranger fan back in the day.  and i still watch the new episodes and thats my guilty pleasure.  here r some pictures of me being a dork


----------



## Pearls

potcislove said:
			
		

> Pearls, your Mickey is adorable =]




 Mickey-Doll says thank youuu. :]


----------



## potcislove

lol
I had a Mickey like that, only smaller...
But I lost it..
My brother has another Mickey. Forget about the eyebrows, the head had to be sewn back on multiple times.


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> here we go. i found some from my latest trip which was august 06-september 06.  old habits die hard.  i was a hardcore power ranger fan back in the day.  and i still watch the new episodes and thats my guilty pleasure.  here r some pictures of me being a dork


There is not a word for how cool that is.


----------



## TheBellhop




----------



## Darth Sidious

haha man shelby, u have no idea how embarassed i was..... the oldest person there that was taken a picture with a power ranger.  i felt like such a dork. haha


----------



## Pearls

TheBellhop said:
			
		

>



 You musta looked pretty silly to the neighbors, lying in the grass taking pictures of yourself.
I've done that before. :]


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> haha man shelby, u have no idea how embarassed i was..... the oldest person there that was taken a picture with a power ranger.  i felt like such a dork. haha


I would have totally done that.


----------



## TheBellhop

Pearls said:
			
		

> You musta looked pretty silly to the neighbors, lying in the grass taking pictures of yourself.
> I've done that before. :]



Eh, I'm the kid that lies on the driveway pavement in the summer and takes a nap. So they must be used to seeing odd things from me!


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

TheBellhop said:
			
		

>



yey


----------



## TheBellhop

MyHappyEnding_ said:
			
		

> yey



(i like your gumby avatar )


----------



## Babyjustrun

I love those picca's Ryan.
The second is amazing.


----------



## Pearls

I post too much here. D:





imma g, imma g


----------



## CrazyChik

cool guys(one day i will think of something to say other than that and it will not hi-jack a thread)

id get a pic but im too ugly and the only good ones are of me on horses(preferably when i'm jumping coz then you cant see me) and theyd be of no interest to anyone


----------



## TheBellhop

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> I love those picca's Ryan.
> The second is amazing.


 
Thank ya' kindly.


----------



## kaysiefacey




----------



## kaysiefacey

skyfire said:
			
		

>



i love your hair. your adorable.


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

So i have aged about 4 years since the last picture I posted on here so I figured I would post some new ones.

The first two are of me and my best friend from college when she came to visit me for the week. I am the one on the left in the green tanktop.









This is me playing with one of the puppies at the animal shelter we volunteer at.





And I am not in the following picture but this is a picture of my boyfriend. We have yet to get pictures of us together since we are currently 20 hours apart.


----------



## Sparx

daughter_of_amid_chaos said:
			
		

> So i have aged about 4 years since the last picture I posted on here so I figured I would post some new ones.
> 
> The first two are of me and my best friend from college when she came to visit me for the week. I am the one on the left in the green tanktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me playing with one of the puppies at the animal shelter we volunteer at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not in the following picture but this is a picture of my boyfriend. We have yet to get pictures of us together since we are currently 20 hours apart.


Great pictures norrah! 

Is he in the army?


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

He did four years in the air force. That pic is from 2004. He still has 4 years of inactive duty left but he is not actively involved with the air force.


----------



## Sparx

daughter_of_amid_chaos said:
			
		

> He did four years in the air force. That pic is from 2004. He still has 4 years of inactive duty left but he is not actively involved with the air force.


One of my friends is on honorable discharge(I think) right now. He's planning on going back in in a few months. He got hurt in basic, and had to come back home. He's going into the AirForce too. My dad was in too. During Desert Storm. 

And we're hijacking the thread.


----------



## daughter_of_amid_chaos

We always hijack threads...it is inevitable it will happen.


----------



## CrazyChik

i love that puppy Norrah hes so cute and great pics again skyfire


----------



## AllyGirlie

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> old habits die hard.  i was a hardcore power ranger fan back in the day.  and i still watch the new episodes and thats my guilty pleasure.



Same here... 


Sorry I don't have any pics for y'all at the moment, I'll try to put more up at some point..


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Here's my school picture, I just got it back yesterday. Sorry it's so blurry:





And this is just a random pic that my grandma took of me:


----------



## Sparx

tinkerbelle22 said:
			
		

> Here's my school picture, I just got it back yesterday. Sorry it's so blurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just a random pic that my grandma took of me:


You're really pretty. And I love your outfit in the second picture.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Sparx said:
			
		

> You're really pretty. And I love your outfit in the second picture.



Thank you!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

lovly pics angela ver pretty


----------



## sheew<3

skyfire said:
			
		

>



i loooove your hair.

i want to get my hair cut but idk if i could pull that off or not. i loove it though.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Pearls




----------



## Lil_Tink

I would be the one in the white hood


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Sparx said:
			
		

>



oMG i love it!!!


Great pics Pearls!!  You are very pretty!

Lil_TInk -- omg you have the craziest pics I <3 them!!


----------



## Sparx

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> oMG i love it!!!
> 
> 
> Great pics Pearls!!  You are very pretty!
> 
> Lil_TInk -- omg you have the craziest pics I <3 them!!


Thats not me. Thats my best friend. she was inahiling cookies on my couch. so I snapped a picture.


----------



## Lil_Tink

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> oMG i love it!!!
> 
> 
> Great pics Pearls!!  You are very pretty!
> 
> Lil_TInk -- omg you have the craziest pics I <3 them!!


Thats cause Im one of the craziest people ever  =D


----------



## CrazyChik

what happened to your bf Lil_Tink???? you know the shark one


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> what happened to your bf Lil_Tink???? you know the shark one


Ohh hes still on that wall to bad its 3000 miles away. I had to end it, he was starting to eat my freinds.


----------



## CrazyChik

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Ohh hes still on that wall to bad its 3000 miles away. I had to end it, he was starting to eat my freinds.



      he was a bit overprotective of you thats all


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Sparx -- I didn't think that was you, lol  I thought it was like your sister or something.


----------



## Sparx

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> Sparx -- I didn't think that was you, lol  I thought it was like your sister or something.


she might as well be. shes always here or I'm always there. and she eats my cookies when she comes over.


----------



## MuNkY

Sparx said:
			
		

> she might as well be. shes always here or I'm always there. and she eats my cookies when she comes over.


Well I will be too. =D


----------



## Sparx

MuNkY said:
			
		

> Well I will be too. =D


lmao. you're trying soooo hard to hijack this thread, again. 






&&, I sent this to mike the night before last. he seemed to like it. I guess you all will too.


----------



## Pearls

You're so cute Sparx. (I dunno yo name-a.)


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:
			
		

> You're so cute Sparx. (I dunno yo name-a.)


Thanks, and my name is shelby.


----------



## Darth Sidious

this is the coolest **** ever.  LETS GO METS!!! LETS GO METS!!!!


----------



## CrazyChik

cool peeps and mike and shelby you make me feel sick!!!!


----------



## polysisterchick

why would they make you feel sick?


nice pictures everyone


----------



## AmoDolphin

I just got my hair dyed purple (sorry it's a little big):




Here's my room:


----------



## Sparx

Maggie, That looks AWESOME! I love it. I've had all different colors in my hair before. Purple is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Well my camera broke =[


----------



## BandGeek911

Aw...sorry about your camera :[ Awesome pic though!










Here is a real UGLY pic of me...but you can see some of my creepy band uniform.


----------



## potcislove

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> this is the coolest **** ever.  LETS GO METS!!! LETS GO METS!!!!



They're gonna win this year


----------



## polysisterchick

haha.. yea.


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Which one are you Rachel?


----------



## Sparx

PeterPan#1Fan said:
			
		

> Which one are you Rachel?


She's the "oh RLY" one.


----------



## polysisterchick

Sparx said:
			
		

> She's the "oh RLY" one.



ahh sorry about that:
Shelby is right though


----------



## Babyjustrun

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> haha.. yea.



I love your hair, it's really cute.
I could never pull off straight bangs though, but you can.


----------



## polysisterchick

aw! thanks Hils!


----------



## BandGeek911

I know I've posted this one before a while ago....but I feel like postingn it again....XD


----------



## potcislove

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I know I've posted this one before a while ago....but I feel like postingn it again....XD




That Jack Sparrow doll scares me..........


----------



## Pearls

recent





summer


yayayay.


----------



## TheBellhop

Pearls said:
			
		

> recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer
> 
> 
> yayayay.



You look like Bjork in the last 2!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Pearls said:
			
		

> recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer
> 
> 
> yayayay.



i love your phone

[[what color is it?]]
[[i have the pink one]]

it IS a razr isnt it? thats what it looks like


----------



## Pearls

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> i love your phone
> 
> [[what color is it?]]
> [[i have the pink one]]
> 
> it IS a razr isnt it? thats what it looks like



Hee, thanks :]
Yes, its a razr. Its magenta :]:]:]




			
				TheBellhop said:
			
		

> You look like Bjork in the last 2!



Hahaha.
Thanks?


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## AllyGirlie

We got bored..


----------



## Pearls

Nice hat.


----------



## potcislove

Pearls said:
			
		

> Nice hat.



**coughjacksaysthatinpotccough**    

. . .


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Pearls said:
			
		

> recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer
> 
> 
> yayayay.




Cute.  I have the same phone, mine is hot pink. :]


----------



## CrazyChik

awesome guys


----------



## Pearls

potcislove said:
			
		

> **coughjacksaysthatinpotccough**
> 
> . . .



Oh, hahah, yes he does, at the verver end.
I wasn't trying to quote him though, 
I was just telling her she had a nice hat. :]


----------



## Starstruckdancer

Heres some of my pics:


----------



## Babyjustrun

I really hope that person isn't serious about their comment.
Cos that's rude, mean and not true. 
I love those pictures btw ^__^


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Great pics y'all! Everyone is very good-lookin'!  


Some new ones of me:











Me and my best friend in the whole world ^




Me and my sweetie ^




Me in my party makeup, lol








CHEESE!!!




lol


----------



## Sparx

Starstruckdancer said:
			
		

>


That picture looks like something out of a magazine.

sarah, gaww-juss as always.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank ya, Shelby!    lol

I love yours! Very creative and ya look beautiful!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

great pics everyone!



i should get some of me and my purple-hair ness. or just some of me. hmm...


----------



## BandGeek911

Me trying to be a gangsta 






Me trying to be gangsta-er with my Little Mermaid sunglasses   



I got really bored.


----------



## Starstruckdancer

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Me trying to be a gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me trying to be gangsta-er with my Little Mermaid sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> I got really bored.



lol soooo gansta!!! Is that Rob Thomas I spy in the background lol. I like your sweatshirt!! Its better than the zip up one I got!! How come no one told be the pullover was cooler. Any way yes extramley ganster


----------



## BandGeek911

Yup. I'm a hardcore gangsta. lol.


Yea that's Rob Thomas XD


And... there were zipper up sweatshirts? Those aren't as cool as the hoodies and you need to complain to get one like mine. lol jk jk


----------



## Starstruckdancer

Some more pics...just because


----------



## BandGeek911

I like the second pic...it's purdy. Where did you get it done?


----------



## Starstruckdancer

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I like the second pic...it's purdy. Where did you get it done?




when i was forced to go to that Mcgoullah thing


----------



## MissPotatoHead

potcislove said:
			
		

> That Jack Sparrow doll scares me..........



 DON'T EVER EVER SAY THAT!!!!   HAHAHA, JK.  SORRY IF I SOUNDED MEAN!!  LOL

 - steph -


----------



## MissPotatoHead

TheBellhop said:
			
		

>




RYAN, RYAN, RYAN!!!!  I LOVE THSE PICS!!  (and not to mention, very hott<333)

xoxo
 - steph -


----------



## potcislove

MissPotatoHead said:
			
		

> DON'T EVER EVER SAY THAT!!!!   HAHAHA, JK.  SORRY IF I SOUNDED MEAN!!  LOL
> 
> - steph -



I'm sorry   

How bout if I just don't say it to you? Will that work?


----------



## Loves Disney

Ignore Post


----------



## Pearls

hi.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Pearls said:
			
		

> hi.



cute!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Me trying to be a gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me trying to be gangsta-er with my Little Mermaid sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> I got really bored.




Oh so gangstaaaa :]


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Lovely pics, y'all!  


I just got my hair cut and I took some pics so I could show it off! lol. I am in LOVE with it! I'll give a before and after shot:

Before:













lol, I was playin around on that last one y'all....That's NOT how I really smile!  


After:


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

cute haircut^


----------



## potcislove

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Lovely pics, y'all!
> 
> 
> After:



It looks really nice.
And did you happen to get that shirt at American Eagle? Cause I think I have it...


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Thank you!

BTW, Yeah, I did get it at AE. lol.


----------



## potcislove

The Dark Dancer said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> BTW, Yeah, I did get it at AE. lol.



Wow, that's kinda freaky.
And I have it in the burgandy-ish color.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

potcislove said:
			
		

> Wow, that's kinda freaky.
> And I have it in the burgandy-ish color.




Yeah, lol. Ooh, I didn't see the burgandy-ish one here....Well I am going shopping today so, I'll look for it. I'd like to have one in that color.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

marypops! said:
			
		

> yay picture (the only picture i could find of me on the computer wierd)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at pop century yay



lol found it! so cute george!


----------



## Sparx

home alone + boredom = photoshoot.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:
			
		

> home alone + boredom = photoshoot.



omg! we have the same exact glasses! we're so cool!


----------



## Sparx

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> omg! we have the same exact glasses! we're so cool!


haha. mine are called "black crystal--morgan" 

emo glasses are cool. lmao.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

lol. where'd you get yours from?


----------



## CrazyChik

i have a picture taken in that same spot george i just aint putting it up!!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Great pics Shelby and Geroge!

SHelby I love your lipstgloss whatever :]


----------



## Sparx

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> lol. where'd you get yours from?


local eye doctor

Thanks everyone. And the lip stick is Savvy brand "pink I think" # 657505 if you want to buy it.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Shelby,  I absolutely love those pictures. The last one is the best ^_^


----------



## Pirana

^^me =]


----------



## Babyjustrun

Sam that's cute.
Where is that?


----------



## Pearls

Pirana said:
			
		

> ^^me =]



I love your skirt. :]
You're super-cute.


----------



## Sports Blondie

Pirana said:
			
		

> ^^me =]



That is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## Nascar48

What's with everyone and the shots that are like right in your face.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Darth Sidious

yo shelby that was awsome.  did you use flash?


----------



## Sparx

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> yo shelby that was awsome.  did you use flash?


Adobe Image Ready

I make all my gifs there.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Shelby that was shweet.. :]


----------



## Sparx

Thanks


----------



## Babyjustrun

I love the GIF.
But for some reason in some pics without your glasses you look like a different person and some you don't...

nevermind, i realized why. that's not you. there's another person in the GIF right?


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> I love the GIF.
> But for some reason in some pics without your glasses you look like a different person and some you don't...
> 
> nevermind, i realized why. that's not you. there's another person in the GIF right?


yes. 

hence the "staring, shelby and lacy"


----------



## VolleyballQt07

those are cool!  


btw, who's phone was that?????? i have the same one!


----------



## Sparx

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> those are cool!
> 
> 
> btw, who's phone was that?????? i have the same one!


its mine. I luff it.


----------



## Shere_Khan

Me and my fiance Damon


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Sparx said:
			
		

> its mine. I luff it.




i luff(lol) mine too! do u have any special ringtones???


----------



## Sparx

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> i luff(lol) mine too! do u have any special ringtones???


dani california


----------



## potcislove

Sparx said:
			
		

> dani california



I used to love that song. Kinda got overplayed though. Wow, how I hate the radio...


----------



## potcislove

Sparx said:
			
		

>




Seizure much?

jk, I like it =]   It looks really cool.


----------



## Pirana

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> Sam that's cute.
> Where is that?


Thanks=]  It  was  taken on the disney  ship the Wonder


----------



## Pearls

These are 4 pictures I just put up on myspace lalalolol
(Thats why they're so HUGE)





Uhh.. this was Friday I think.
After seeing Marie Antoinette. 
WHICH WAS AMAZING BY THE WAY.





 This and the one below were like a week ago.










This was today!
The reson for the hideous triple-shirt thing going on was it was wacky-tacky day. 
Gotta love spirit week. :]


----------



## Babyjustrun

Pirana said:
			
		

> Thanks=]  It  was  taken on the disney  ship the Wonder




I KNEW IT!
xD
I know her like the back of my hand.
Her = the Wonder.


----------



## Pirana

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT!
> xD
> I know her like the back of my hand.
> Her = the Wonder.


 Lol   me  2!


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

Pearls said:
			
		

> This was today!
> The reson for the hideous triple-shirt thing going on was it was wacky-tacky day.
> Gotta love spirit week. :]



I love those shirts!
I have the yellow one I think 
Is it a Panic! at the Disco one with the monkey?


----------



## Pearls

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> I love those shirts!
> I have the yellow one I think
> Is it a Panic! at the Disco one with the monkey?



Haa
Yesss, it is that P!ATD shirt.
I bought it like.. a couple months ago
Way back when I was in my totally-obsessed-with-them stage.
:]


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

Pearls said:
			
		

> Haa
> Yesss, it is that P!ATD shirt.
> I bought it like.. a couple months ago too.
> Way back when I was in my totally-obsessed-with-them stage.
> :]



Yeah I bought it a couple of months ago during that stage. 
I was like Oh my Gosh Panic! and I'd listen to them non stop.


----------



## Pearls

Haaaa, me tooo!
This inspired me to listen to them.
I still like Time To Dance (which I am listening to), that was always my favorite.
I wrote 'when you say shot gun, i say wedding' like all over my binder last year like a little loser. (I scribbled it out like a week later when I realized how lame it looked)
But I still know all the words
lolz theyr so scenexcore


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

I love that song and But its better if you do.
I wrote lyrics to it all over my jeans and stuff.
haha im a loser =D
They are scenexcore
and applexcore
lolz someone said that too me and I thought it was funny.


----------



## Pearls

applexcore?
I can totally see that.
I think they're pretty applexcore.

..OH MY GOD I JUST GOT IT.
Like apples have cores.
Hahahahah I'm slowww.


----------



## Babyjustrun

P!ATD isn't my kind of thing.
but their vid for Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have With All Her Clothes on is interesting. The better of their last two.
I absolutely adore The Only Difference Between Martyrdom & Suicide Is Press Coverage..

that's it for me butting in.


----------



## IrishTink

ahh! my fav would be... there's a good reason these tables are numbered honey, you just haven't


----------



## IrishTink

nitrogen x laced (srry don't kno ur name.) congrats u have officialy started to highjack the thread...lol.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Me on the left


----------



## CrazyChik

IrishTink said:
			
		

> nitrogen x laced (srry don't kno ur name.) congrats u have officialy started to highjack the thread...lol.



she has done what!!??  yet another who steals me tiring job


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

IrishTink said:
			
		

> nitrogen x laced (srry don't kno ur name.) congrats u have officialy started to highjack the thread...lol.



haha yup I guess i did!
and my name is Mary
Sorry Hazzi is it?
I forgot that was your job =D


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## Sparx

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

>


kayla. I love it.


----------



## MonorailDude

That picture looks familiar....... I think I know them!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

IrishTink said:
			
		

> ahh! my fav would be... there's a good reason these tables are numbered honey, you just haven't


I ABSOLUTELY love that song! and...uhm...oh yeah its called build God, then we'll talk. i like its beat.


----------



## Pearls

I HAVE NO IDEA.
it's too late.

i had to cover up what was in the speech bubububelle
B/C U NO ;-]


----------



## CrazyChik

lol that is cool pearls


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Pearls (sorry dont know your name) - that is awesome.. :]
Kayla - Great pic.  very pretty


----------



## x morgan

[kinda blurry, taken with my new phone.]


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

x morgan said:
			
		

> [kinda blurry, taken with my new phone.]


very pretty morgan


----------



## x morgan

thanks


----------



## pacificnorthwester

x morgan said:
			
		

>


Whoa your eyes are SO green! Very pretty!


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

Im the one the closest to to the camera with the blonde hair.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> Im the one the closest to to the camera with the blonde hair.




your eyes are pretty!
very good pic


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

x morgan said:
			
		

> very pretty. i love your hair and your eyes! i wish i had green eyes..


----------



## Sports Blondie

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> Im the one the closest to to the camera with the blonde hair.



WAY BEAUTIFUL!!! AH-Mazing!! i wish i was that pretty.....


----------



## Lil_Tink

Im on the right. Thats frosting btw


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Cute Kim ( i believe). :]


----------



## AllyGirlie

Cute pics everyone


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

I haven't posted any new pics in a while so heres sum newer ones...






Me on Halloween... Im In The Middle..... And Yes I Was Tinkerbell...






ME... Trying To Act Ghetto.. HA






Me Acting Sweet While Playing Putt Putt... Ha Yeah...


----------



## Pearls

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

>




Ehmawgawd, you're super-pretty!


----------



## ThinkTink510

Pearls said:
			
		

> Ehmawgawd, you're super-pretty!




thankyou


----------



## PolynessianBaby

I got some new pictures loaded in so here they are!





This is me...picture proofs from this year.(My junior year) I know they look like Senior pics. but these are the way they took them for school this year.   





This is me and my friend Garrett at a Cross Country meet...actually it was afterwards, but we were having fun.   

I'll try and get some more up later!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

cute taylor! 

and everyone else!


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Thanks Brit!


----------



## swimer3

beautiful


----------



## CaptHook34

I havent posted a pic of me in a while..so here it is


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

CaptHook34 said:
			
		

> I havent posted a pic of me in a while..so here it is




^^I Like This Pic!!^^


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

PolynessianBaby said:
			
		

> I got some new pictures loaded in so here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me...picture proofs from this year.(My junior year) I know they look like Senior pics. but these are the way they took them for school this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my friend Garrett at a Cross Country meet...actually it was afterwards, but we were having fun.
> 
> I'll try and get some more up later!




Nice pics, but I  have to laugh.

Your school's cross country shirts are like, the exact same orange as my school's cross country uniforms.


----------



## Lil_Tink

ME GUSTA!


----------



## Darth Sidious

PolynessianBaby said:
			
		

> I got some new pictures loaded in so here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me...picture proofs from this year.(My junior year) I know they look like Senior pics. but these are the way they took them for school this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my friend Garrett at a Cross Country meet...actually it was afterwards, but we were having fun.
> 
> I'll try and get some more up later!




those are amazingly awsome pictures.  and also i like the picture in your sig is also nice.  i must say, you are one pretty chica


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

That is me and my friend Clara. It was a dress reshersal for Honk! which closed Sun.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

cute! which one are you?


*gasps* I LOVE CHICK-FIL-A!


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Here are some more pics of me at Disney!





My family is holdong their hands up. Notice the little kids about to cry in the front.





One of my favorite pics.


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> cute! which one are you?
> 
> 
> *gasps* I LOVE CHICK-FIL-A!


Thanks I am the one that is holding the chick-fil-a cup.


----------



## PirateChick93

ok heres one of me at mnsshp   i was Belle


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

gorgeous, PirateChick93


----------



## PirateChick93

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> gorgeous, PirateChick93


thanx!


----------



## Sparx

PirateChick93 said:
			
		

> ok heres one of me at mnsshp   i was Belle


SUPER cute costume. I love it. Belle is one of my favorites of the girls.


----------



## PirateChick93

Sparx said:
			
		

> SUPER cute costume. I love it. Belle is one of my favorites of the girls.


i know me 2! my grandma got a picture of belle at disney and just designed it as she saw it!


----------



## Mur13

Homecoming. I'm not a big fan of pictures.


----------



## Sparx

Mur13 said:
			
		

> Homecoming. I'm not a big fan of pictures.


heh. I bet your date just LOVES how she's been cropped out.


----------



## Mur13

Well I just grabbed a pic. I took her out, because thats my myspace picture, and I'm dating another girl. Didn't want people to get the wrong idea.


----------



## luciousliv1108

how would i post a picture of myself?


----------



## AllyGirlie

luciousliv1108 said:
			
		

> how would i post a picture of myself?



Create an account at photobucket.com (or another site like that) and upload your pics to it.  It'll give you a url, html code, and an image code.  Copy and paste the image code in your reply and the pic should come up..

I'd put more pics of me up, but they're not cooperating at the moment..grr..


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

AllyGirlie said:
			
		

> Create an account at photobucket.com (or another site like that) and upload your pics to it.  It'll give you a url, html code, and an image code.  Copy and paste the image code in your reply and the pic should come up..
> 
> I'd put more pics of me up, but they're not cooperating at the moment..grr..



photobucket hates me...


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

mmk yay photobucket cooperated! i have an account now so ill post pics soon


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

this is me and my two friends...i be the redhead.










yep thatd be me!


----------



## CrazyChik

very pretty kat!!! i love the first one.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> very pretty kat!!! i love the first one.



thankzz

i edited that one to look like someone...drew it or something then i added text


----------



## CrazyChik

its cool.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

we are hijacking this thread...


----------



## CrazyChik

uuuhhhhh this business is tiring but we must not let the WHNL gang win!!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

NO WE MUST NOT!!!!
They must NOT win!


----------



## CrazyChik

i know it is unfair too!! they have like 6+ members and theres just the 2 of us. bet we are good


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i know!
its soo unfair!

but we are better.
but i think we should stop hijacking this thread since its like...i dont know...a thread thats on topic actually...


----------



## CrazyChik

yeah i really like this thread and i wouldnt want it closed!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

me niether!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

hehe..


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> those are amazingly awsome pictures.  and also i like the picture in your sig is also nice.  i must say, you are one pretty chica




Aw...Thanks!  

Everyones pics. are great!   
Taylor*


----------



## Nascar48

I know this isn't a picture of me or anything like that, but this is the only place I could think of posting this here. Will anyone be my friend?

http://www.myspace.com/kingdaka48


----------



## CrazyChik

ok so look anyway now if you dont like ugly people:






me and daisy in the summer.






isn't he just gaawwwwjjuuusss?????






me and murph getting rosettes at the summer camp






looking at the camera( me and sparky)






i look better at this angle





murph laughing(he isnt he's yawning) at me after camp






me and my sister brushing sparky( she loved him so i let her help)

sorry if there blurry there off my mums phone


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

omg your so pretty hazzi!

if ya wanna see ugly you should see me..


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

hazzi see i told you you were pretty.
gosh...

lmao lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

HA!

the first one would be good if it wasnt so blurry. i looked ok on there.  i had longer hair than today.

but isnt spraky ggaawwjuuss?? and murphy of course and daisy


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

all the horses are very purty-fuls.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

WHEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Pearls

i was only half way done curling. :]












lalalalalal
curly hair.
yesterday.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Top left




left


----------



## CrazyChik

that one boy is very cute Lil_tink the one on the left on the first picture then the one on the right looks cuter on the second picture. oh well how did you end up with such gaawwwjjuusss boys?


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

hazzi that will probably turn out to be her boyfriend lmao.


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> that one boy is very cute Lil_tink the one on the left on the first picture then the one on the right looks cuter on the second picture. oh well how did you end up with such gaawwwjjuusss boys?


Hehe hes actually going out with one of my best freinds


----------



## CrazyChik

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> Hehe hes actually going out with one of my best freinds  I guess im just lucky?



 i guess that isn't so lucky.


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i guess that isn't so lucky.


Haha no its lucky hes like one of my best friends


----------



## CrazyChik

well that is lucky then. i still miss your shark boyfriend. i thought he was dishy!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

see i told you hazzi except hes going out with her friend not her...


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> see i told you hazzi except hes going out with her friend not her...




sseee kat it happens to everyone that

besides i didnt sayy zap him over to wales so i can have him i just said he was cute


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> sseee kat it happens to everyone that
> 
> besides i didnt sayy zap him over to wales so i can have him i just said he was cute



LOL that kid is crazy the one you guys are talkin bought im lil_tink's pal the one in the blue bandanna. The kid your talking about is way diffrent than he looks trust me on this one haha

p.s. new to this


----------



## CrazyChik

ha!

kat next time remind to keep my big mouth shut(wherever you have gone kat)

besides i preffered her shark boyfriend

im gonna stick up to my ggaaawwwjjusss boys:











yup still can't get over them. top is sparky bottom is murph. im sure mostly everyone knows their stories by now


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ha!
> 
> kat next time remind to keep my big mouth shut(wherever you have gone kat)
> 
> besides i preffered her shark boyfriend
> 
> yup still can't get over them. top is sparky bottom is murph. im sure mostly everyone knows their stories by now



Lol her shark bf was funny you live in wales DO YOU HAVE ANCCENT!! lol srry i always thought it would be cool to live over there


----------



## CrazyChik

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> Lol her shark bf was funny you live in wales DO YOU HAVE ANCCENT!! lol srry i always thought it would be cool to live over there



you mean accent?

congratualtions you are the lucky 1 millionth person to ask me this question! you win the answer:

i probably would have an accent to you. i have an accent to my friends tho and they were all born where i was  . and its pretty boring over here.


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> you mean accent?
> 
> congratualtions you are the lucky 1 millionth person to ask me this question! you win the answer:
> 
> i probably would have an accent to you. i have an accent to my friends tho and they were all born where i was  . and its pretty boring over here.



That kinda stinks livin over here in the U.S. with lil_tink and friends is great we like party every weekend.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i will remind you :
keep your mouth shut Haz!
gosh you and your big mouthh


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i live in Germany.
yepp.im american though.


----------



## Blind-Kid

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> i live in Germany.
> yepp.im american though.




That's cool you go to one of those like private u.s. schools there i imagine it could be hard with the language barrier and all.


----------



## CrazyChik

my friends are fun. but the weekends get boring coz everyone is busy. but trust me my friends are fun.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yeah sometimes it is hard but im slowly learning german.
and yeah i go to the american school on Base.


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> i will remind you :
> keep your mouth shut Haz!
> gosh you and your big mouthh



mouthh???

oh come on gimme a break. or no more hijacking!!


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> my friends are fun. but the weekends get boring coz everyone is busy. but trust me my friends are fun.



Ya that kid you were pointing out was like one of my best friends hes notorius for the drama he creates when he goes everywhere lol it's like watching a soap oprah.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol.


and kat my pm box isnt fulll no excuse sorry i expect a pm back!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> mouthh???
> 
> oh come on gimme a break. or no more hijacking!!



yes mouthhhhhhhhhhhhh

gosh.
learn to spell Hazzi 'e'

no i wanna hijack some more threads!!
me will shut up now.
lmao


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> 
> and kat my pm box isnt fulll no excuse sorry i expect a pm back!


i sent one


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> my friends are fun. but the weekends get boring coz everyone is busy. but trust me my friends are fun.



Ya the kid you pointed out ealier is like one of my best friends he's notorius for creating drama were ever he may go it's like watching a soap oprea in slow mo.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.
i know someone like that.


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> yes mouthhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> gosh.
> learn to spell Hazzi 'e'
> 
> no i wanna hijack some more threads!!
> me will shut up now.
> lmao




hazzi no e no e no e!!

now hes a soap opera in slow mo?  

mmm flapjacks


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> hazzi no e no e no e!!
> 
> now hes a soap opera in slow mo?
> 
> mmm flapjacks




Yep he's basically the kool-aid mix in my water keeps life exciting lol


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lol.

and yes there is an 'e' on the end.
at least in my imaginary language.
lmao


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> and yes there is an 'e' on the end.
> at least in my imaginary language.
> lmao



                       

 i iwsh i knew what kool-aid was


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

you dont know what kool-aid is??? google it! (LMAO)


----------



## CrazyChik

i feel the need to remind you i'm british not american!


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i iwsh i knew what kool-aid was




 wow kool-aid is basically what every american child dreams of drinking during each meal when there seven lol.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i know gosh.
google it!
lmao google google google...


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> i know gosh.
> google it!
> lmao google google google...




i did. doesn't look like anyhting special to me.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

this.
is kool-aid.


----------



## CrazyChik

lke i said doesn't look like anything special to me?


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> i did. doesn't look like anyhting special to me.


its yummy its powder you put into your drink to make it flavored juice.


----------



## CrazyChik

and tou couldn't just put normal squash in??


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lke i said doesn't look like anything special to me?


and dont forget the koolaid man!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> and tou couldn't just put normal squash in??


????????????????????????????????


----------



## Blind-Kid

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> its yummy its powder you put into your drink to make it flavored juice.



YAY kool-aid a giant 400 pound jug of juice that comes smashing threw walls!


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> wow kool-aid is basically what every american child dreams of drinking during each meal when there seven lol.


i know!
i did lmao.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> YAY kool-aid a giant 400 pound jug of juice that comes smashing threw walls!


lmao
YAY!!!  
i wonder how come he never shatters? hes like mad of glass and he gos smashing through walls


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> ????????????????????????????????




in the water i mean.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

but what is like...that squash thing?? or whatever


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

so...
im bored.
im myspaceing.
and thats about it.
bored...


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> but what is like...that squash thing?? or whatever




                   it's flavoured liquid you add to water. comes in any flavour or combinations you want


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> it's flavoured liquid you add to water. comes in any flavour or combinations you want


never heard of it.


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> so...
> im bored.
> im myspaceing.
> and thats about it.
> bored...



i am in search of my gloves. my white ones. my riding gloves. i have brown for summer white for shows and black wooly ones for winter. i have lost my whiteons tho and i need them


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> never heard of it.



dear god/ go google it


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> dear god/ go google it



lol i got a kick out of this one

Just myspacin as well its 1:49 am


----------



## CrazyChik

why'd you get a kick outta that??

found my gloves   that means me and sparky will go to shows this season


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> why'd you get a kick outta that??
> 
> found my gloves   that means me and sparky will go to shows this season



Srry u.s. slang i mean it was funny how you bugged her about googling it after she was bugging you


----------



## CrazyChik

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> Srry u.s. slang i mean it was funny how you bugged her about googling it after she was bugging you




oh. me and kat are always saying to google it    it's just one of our things. you wouldn't believe how well you get to knowsomeone when you hijack threads with them!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

oh yes i know!
you know when ill google it ill just get the vegetable.


----------



## CrazyChik

write drink next to it then duh! or write tesco squash(tesco is a supermarket) or asda(ditto)


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lmao.
what if they sell the vegetable at the store??
lmao


----------



## Blind-Kid

So in hijacking threads you mean changing the topic of the thread.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

yes.
which we are majorly doing now.
PS dang the 40 second rule!


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> lmao.
> what if they sell the vegetable at the store??
> lmao




i doubt it

and yeah by hijacking we change the topic alot


----------



## Blind-Kid

and yeah by hijacking we change the topic alot[/QUOTE]

This thread has now been hiajcked the subject is now pics of you and your friends and cake!!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

well.

and yes we hijack quit a lot.
we still need a name hazzi.
and we must beat the WHNL gang.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> and yeah by hijacking we change the topic alot



This thread has now been hiajcked the subject is now pics of you and your friends and cake!!![/QUOTE]

  
yummeh.


----------



## CrazyChik

mm yummy i love cake. specially if it is chocolate.


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> well.
> 
> and yes we hijack quit a lot.
> we still need a name hazzi.
> and we must beat the WHNL gang.



quite not quit!!

i know but i lost my dictioanry(come on why do i want one??)


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

lol. wait i may have a dictionary!
lemme go see!
and yes i meant quite.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

omg. we have taken this thread from like page 136.


----------



## CrazyChik

i have to go. ciao kat i'll see ya later. ciao Blind-Kid


----------



## CrazyChik

CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE said:
			
		

> omg. we have taken this thread from like page 136.




well we _are _ the best


----------



## Blind-Kid

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> well we _are _ the best



lol c ya casta hmm this is pretty fun.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> well we _are _ the best


yes we are


and Tchuss!  
ps i found my dictionary.
and im posting pictures of myself on here. in a minute.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Blind-Kid said:
			
		

> lol c ya casta hmm this is pretty fun.


it is fun.
isnt it?
yepp.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr photobucket.
it hates me.


----------



## CrazyChik

photobucket loves me!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

rawr.
meanie.


----------



## CrazyChik

lol. now kat what did we agree before about this thread. we like it so no hijacking!!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i know!
but that guy came on and we just started talking lmao.
so lets stop hijacking this thread now. weve already made it go like 5 pages off.


----------



## CrazyChik

that kat my dear friend ma chere is coz you like any guy you can get your hands on!


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i do not!
gosh.
lmao.
these are just two guys.
'the boy' that i have all the problems currently.
and jp, who sent me the email i just told you about.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

i wanna be a hi-jackerr!


----------



## CrazyChik

join me and kat emma!!!! do NOT join the WHNL gang!!!!!! OR ELSE!


----------



## BandGeek911

=P


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Very pretty melissa and EMMA JOIN US!


----------



## CrazyChik

very pretty melissa


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> =P



gourgeous melissa! and is that a tinkerbell shirt?


----------



## Lil_Tink

Just because everyone loves my boyfriend.







Left. Im always on the left haha


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

i <33333333333 your shark boyfriend!


----------



## CrazyChik

yay!! the ahsrk is back in town!!! and your very pretty Lil_Tink


----------



## Lil_Tink

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yay!! the ahsrk is back in town!!! and your very pretty Lil_Tink


thanks  The shark thinks so


----------



## BandGeek911

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> gourgeous melissa! and is that a tinkerbell shirt?




Thanks! And yess... that's a tinkerbell shirt =D


----------



## Blind-Kid

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> thanks  The shark thinks so



LOL that shark is pretty hot


----------



## PirateChick93

ok heres sum more lol
me vs imperial guard!:




and an upclose pic:




ps sorry for all the disney pics its just i practically live there and i dun take pics anywhere else lol


----------



## VolleyballQt07

very cute! i love your face painting! it looks very pretty....all sparkly!


----------



## wdwprincess

yea piratechick ur face painting is very pretty!


----------



## Dragonlord11_7

Too late Hazzi! We have struck again. XD

Well, I doubt you'll see a pic of me, but here's a couple of my "cute, adorable" littlest brother. (Andy)







Those are pics of Andy being a Power Ranger... 








1, 2, 3... Aww!


----------



## PirateChick93

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> very cute! i love your face painting! it looks very pretty....all sparkly!


yep its called tinkerbell and is by far my favorite!


----------



## Little_Dumbo

.. I don't know if this thread is still going but if it isn't oh well   
Here's a picture of the new girl.


----------



## Little_Dumbo

AH!!!! Thats HUGE!!! lol oops...


----------



## Captain Brain

Dragonlord11_7 said:
			
		

> Too late Hazzi! We have struck again. XD
> 
> Well, I doubt you'll see a pic of me, but here's a couple of my "cute, adorable" littlest brother. (Andy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pics of Andy being a Power Ranger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3... Aww!



Oh...He's adorable.


----------



## Sparx

Little_Dumbo said:
			
		

> .. I don't know if this thread is still going but if it isn't oh well
> Here's a picture of the new girl.


nice picture. and yes, this thread is still going.


----------



## Loves Disney

Okay, so I've been a member of the DIS for well over a year now and still have yet to post a picture of me lol...despite my hatred of ALL my pictures, I suppose with a little editing here and there, I'll post some of my prom pics. (from last year). 

(I deleted them) 

Now, my hair has changed A LOT since then lol...a few months after prom, I chopped a good amount of my hair off (it was cut to about the near end of my neck)...so yeah lol.


I also plan to take these pictures of this thread soon lol. (Hey, at least I got them up here!! LOL)


----------



## Sparx

Loves Disney said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've been a member of the DIS for well over a year now and still have yet to post a picture of me lol...despite my hatred of ALL my pictures, I suppose with a little editing here and there, I'll post some of my prom pics. (from last year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my hair has changed A LOT since then lol...a few months after prom, I chopped a good amount of my hair off (it was cut to about the near end of my neck)...so yeah lol.
> 
> 
> I also plan to take these pictures of this thread soon lol. (Hey, at least I got them up here!! LOL)



Those are gorgeous.
super pretty.


----------



## CrazyChik

Dragonlord11_7 said:
			
		

> Too late Hazzi! We have struck again. XD
> 
> Well, I doubt you'll see a pic of me, but here's a couple of my "cute, adorable" littlest brother. (Andy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pics of Andy being a Power Ranger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3... Aww!



aaaawwww he's soooo cute


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparx said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous.
> super pretty.



Thank you!!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Wheee..


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Loves Disney said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've been a member of the DIS for well over a year now and still have yet to post a picture of me lol...despite my hatred of ALL my pictures, I suppose with a little editing here and there, I'll post some of my prom pics. (from last year).
> 
> (I deleted them)
> 
> Now, my hair has changed A LOT since then lol...a few months after prom, I chopped a good amount of my hair off (it was cut to about the near end of my neck)...so yeah lol.
> 
> 
> I also plan to take these pictures of this thread soon lol. (Hey, at least I got them up here!! LOL)



I WOULD say you're pretty but I cant see any pictures.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

PirateChick93 said:
			
		

> ok heres sum more lol
> me vs imperial guard!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an upclose pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps sorry for all the disney pics its just i practically live there and i dun take pics anywhere else lol


Pretty! And I have that shirt in the first pic.


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## Lil_Tink

Im the one in white


----------



## Darth Sidious

ThinkTink510 said:
			
		

>




thats hot


----------



## BandGeek911

=P


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Haha Love it Melissa


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

I maded it all like ... wowish. =P


----------



## BestLittleLauren

Omg you all look Great! I would post my pic but... im not allowed


----------



## Babyjustrun

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> =P



Nice!
They've updated their happy meal cups in the states.
Over here they're still the McDonalds characters on it.
And the normal cups are still in Olympics mode.


----------



## x morgan

My best friend and I dyed my hair in Cosmetology class.


----------



## Vannah

This is the best I have for now. It's outdated, but it's the only one I have. It's my friend Bailey, me, and my other friend Rachel.


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

x morgan said:
			
		

> My best friend and I dyed my hair in Cosmetology class.



ohmygawd I love your hair so much!
Is your Cosmetolog class like in your school or is it a class to become a hair dresser?


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Wow! I *love* Your hair! 
I would love to put some red in my hair like that but, at our school, you'd get suspended for it. 
It sucks going to a tiny school!


----------



## x morgan

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> ohmygawd I love your hair so much!
> Is your Cosmetolog class like in your school or is it a class to become a hair dresser?




It's at my school..and it's a class to learn to become a hairdresser. We get out license from taking the class. So, I guess both.

but thanks. I love my hair too. =P I wish I had some pictures of my friend's that I did last week. We dyed the whole underneith part hot pink and it looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

x morgan said:
			
		

> It's at my school..and it's a class to learn to become a hairdresser. We get out license from taking the class. So, I guess both.
> 
> but thanks. I love my hair too. =P I wish I had some pictures of my friend's that I did last week. We dyed the whole underneith part hot pink and it looks absolutely amazing.



Oh my school has Cosmo too. 
Im only a freshman there so I go through all my shops to pick the one I want.
The Cosmetology course at my school seems wicked fun.
and your hiar sounds so cool =]


----------



## x morgan

Nitrogen X Laced said:
			
		

> Oh my school has Cosmo too.
> Im only a freshman there so I go through all my shops to pick the one I want.
> The Cosmetology course at my school seems wicked fun.
> and your hiar sounds so cool =]



You should definitely take it when you get the chance. This is only my first year and we've already learned so much. I've already dyed hair, permed hair, chemically straightened hair...all kinds of stuff.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

I do not know how to!


----------



## ktbutterfly2011

Two of my best friends Tony and Mackenzie.
Tony,Me,Mackenzie.
Tony is a boy  in case you couldn't tell


----------



## Starstruckdancer

he he some super cool pics of me being Dorthey from the Wizard of Oz and a pic of me at a celebration dance:












^
I'm not really kissing the spoon.


----------



## Lil_Tink

ITS MY LIFE






Shes my life


----------



## DancinTinkerBelle

SO i thought i'd post sum pics tonite cuz i feel like it.. lol





Halloween...  Im in the middle...





Me acting sweet in the car..





Mirror Pic.. In A Bathroom.. HAHA lol

Hmm the best ones i gots for now...


----------



## Pearls

lalalalalal 
this is big.
theres pink in my hair, but you can barely see it. D:


----------



## Sports Blondie

very beautiful


----------



## soccercruiser87

we have some very pretty girls on the teen board


----------



## Sparx

some are  old, but meh. the latest I have.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Sparx said:
			
		

> some are  old, but meh. the latest I have.



omggggg veryy pretty picturess.






I probably already posted this one.. Oh, welllllllllllllllll...


----------



## Babyjustrun

I love the picca's Shelby.
Black&white you shaking your head is AMAZING.


----------



## Starstruckdancer

some new pics of the one the only Ashley!:




Ashley+Pirates with 1 leg = love 





Me rapping in the car!




Me reading some HP!












Me in my color guard uniform with my flag


----------



## Lil_Tink

Im sure ive posted this before but its my modelish picture


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Me at WDW for MNSSHP as Snow White:





Me and My Mama (she was the "evil" queen, lol)


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh so pretty everyone! Cute costume Sarah!


----------



## Sparx

LOVE the costume sarah!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

cool pics!


----------



## swimer3

What I made for myspace this morning.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

awesome pics ava!!! =]


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## disney500

delete


----------



## CrazyChik

gawjus Lil_Tink


----------



## Lil_Tink

the guy in zumiez liked my socks haha





the train left 





I LOVE LIFE


----------



## disney500

sorry delete


----------



## CrazyChik

neat sox!!!


----------



## Starfire

Great pics all


----------



## CrazyChik

all of these are on seperate threads but they're all the new ones i have:






that is smokey.






that is me and saprky coming back from a hack. i know my coat clashes and i know my position is VERY messy but i think i had a reason





yeah don't ask about that. that is from today. i <3 my shirt but you can only see part of it. i <3 the jeans too but you can't see them at all


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm debating as to wether or not I should post a picture here . .


----------



## CrazyChik

post one i did!!






thats my newest weird ugly one   the jeans are black btw even if they look blue. i absouletly can't stand this pic.






this is peckington


----------



## swimer3




----------



## Blind-Kid

I'm hanging out with my friends tonight so ill be sure to get some cool pictures up for you guys


----------



## CrazyChik

just an eited one of one i already  showed you:






george reckons i look like im roasting on a BBQ   but the flames hide the spots and i look bas the right way up


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics people hazzi looking cool wow i haven't been on here for ages 
here's weird pic of me. we should of went to Specsavers




i am in the left
i might have more pics if i can find my camera charger


----------



## swimer3

for some reason, I've been in a myspace picture taking mood..


----------



## CrazyChik

i love that pen


----------



## disney500

delete


----------



## CrazyChik

- dies lauging- 

sure swimer3 your gawjus(can't remeber how you spell it properly now gorgeous i think?)!!!!!

me yeah im just butt ugly


----------



## disney500

delete


----------



## CrazyChik

weirdo


----------



## Lil_Tink

SNOW




SNOW


----------



## swimer3

aw. thanks.

and no. you arent ugly. you are very pretty.

lil tink, i love that last picture!


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Omggg Kim I love them!! The last one is ah-mazing.


----------



## meryll83

I deleted my post because I realised this thread is in Teen Disney and I'm not a teen anymore!!


----------



## Blaynexox

Me fooling around in my best friends bathroom






 My best friend Stef and Me






 Me and my boyfriend Todd






 Me!


----------



## mystic_path




----------



## ktbutterfly2011

Blaynexox said:
			
		

> Me fooling around in my best friends bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend Stef and Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend Todd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!


Pretty! and your boyfriends a cutie


----------



## Sparx

mystic_path said:
			
		

>


I absolutely love your costume.


----------



## Lil_Tink

goofyandplutoluver said:
			
		

> Omggg Kim I love them!! The last one is ah-mazing.


 THANKS


----------



## allfordisney

Me with my parents and brother. (Me on the left.)


----------



## Pearls

chachacha i should be doing homework.
(i cut my bangs off, i couldn't pull off cute side-sweepy bangs.)


----------



## allfordisney

Homework?!


..Me too. Haha.


----------



## Pearls

YEAH HOMEWORK. 

I actually have to do a lot.
Like over 2 hours worth.
and its already nearly midnight.
Im probably just going to blow it off.


----------



## CrazyChik

pretty pearls


----------



## Blaynexox

ktbutterfly2011 said:
			
		

> Pretty! and your boyfriends a cutie



 aww thanks so much!!


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:
			
		

> chachacha i should be doing homework.
> (i cut my bangs off, i couldn't pull off cute side-sweepy bangs.)


way too pretty. 

and all for disney, that first picture is so cute! i love when people post kid pictures.


----------



## Pearls

Sparx said:
			
		

> way too pretty.




taha.
not really.
but thanks anywayaz!


----------



## x morgan

bff, me.


----------



## Lil_Tink

DOUBLE SNOW DAYY


----------



## swimer3

all for disney, very cute! I love little kid pictures.


----------



## allfordisney

Haha yeeeaa.. I like that picture.


----------



## Sparx

x morgan said:
			
		

> bff, me.


Love it. (and nice edit job, btw)


----------



## x morgan

Sparx said:
			
		

> Love it. (and nice edit job, btw)



hahah, thanks.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

cute pics everyone! i wish i could post pics of me but my mom wont let me.   she doesnt think this is a safe board even though its closley monitored and its disney and blah blah blah but...i have to respect her wishes.    oh well.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

^ My parents never said anything, but I know better.

Glad to know someone has to stick with me on this.


----------



## CrazyChik

cute everyone

i can but i stick to the horses and random things like my pen. but i have posted ones with me on(who do i owe money for a new screen to??)


----------



## BandGeek911

Me and Jay Leno!








Well you can't really see me there....


----------



## VolleyballQt07

^^^did you get his "autograph" melissa?


----------



## BandGeek911

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> ^^^did you get his "autograph" melissa?



I asked him. But he was too busy at the moment :[


He was quieter than I expected though. He didn't  talk much.


----------



## Starstruckdancer

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I asked him. But he was too busy at the moment :[
> 
> 
> He was quieter than I expected though. He didn't  talk much.



omg meliss. You and Jay Leno! cuite pic!!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I asked him. But he was too busy at the moment :[
> 
> 
> He was quieter than I expected though. He didn't  talk much.


----------



## BandGeek911

Starstruckdancer said:
			
		

> omg meliss. You and Jay Leno! cuite pic!!




lol thanks. i saw that poster and i HAD to get a picture of it lol


----------



## PolynessianBaby

Great pics. everyone. 
--Allfordisney very cute! 





I know I posted picture proofs a while ago, but this is the one that my parents ordered for my junior picture. 





This was taken at the polynesian in the concierege lounge this past June; I'm on the left in the pink along with my brother behind me, my parents on the right, and our friend from the Polynesian Chef Dick in the middle!   

Taylor*


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Yesterday was Elf Day at my school. It's an 8th grade priveledge, where we dress up as Elfs, and decorate the school for the holidays.This is going on my friend's myspace, so it's also going here.  It was taken on a cell phone, so yes, 'tis a bit blurry. I'm on the right.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Yesterday was Elf Day at my school. It's an 8th grade priveledge, where we dress up as Elfs, and decorate the school for the holidays.This is going on my friend's myspace, so it's also going here.  It was taken on a cell phone, so yes, 'tis a bit blurry. I'm on the right.



very pretty jaimie and yes you do look like that girl in the picture w/ orlando haha.

love your curls!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> very pretty jaimie and yes you do look like that girl in the picture w/ orlando haha.
> 
> love your curls!



 I thought I didn't!  Anyway. Yeah. My hair, isn't that curly. 'Tis wavy.  Thanks.​


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Johnny*Depp*lover said:
			
		

> very pretty jaimie and yes you do look like that girl in the picture w/ orlando haha.
> 
> love your curls!



 I thought I didn't!  Anyway. Yeah. My hair, isn't that curly. 'Tis wavy.  Thanks. 
And there's a bunch of ribbion hanging from my head. I kinda went crazy.​


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

2x post. Edit many hours later: actually triple.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> I thought I didn't!  Anyway. Yeah. My hair, isn't that curly. 'Tis wavy.  Thanks.
> And there's a bunch of ribbion hanging from my head. I kinda went crazy.​



lol i wish i had elf day! thats cool


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Yay.
This is me right after I cut my hair. =]




Anddd another pictureee=]]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Niice hair cut


----------



## BandGeek911

Me with a ladle on my head :]









Mumble Jerad Jr is my homeboy


----------



## Sparx

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Mumble Jerad Jr is my homeboy


OMG
where did you get that?! 


I want one!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Is that from Happy Feet?? Its awesome!! Meilssa!


----------



## BandGeek911

Sparx said:
			
		

> OMG
> where did you get that?!
> 
> 
> I want one!


KB toys 

Only the cool kids shop there   


It's amazing lol






			
				EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Is that from Happy Feet?? Its awesome!! Meilssa!



Yup. That's Mumble from Happy feet  

It was so cute. I couldn't resist! lol


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> KB toys
> 
> Only the cool kids shop there
> 
> 
> It's amazing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's Mumble from Happy feet
> 
> It was so cute. I couldn't resist! lol




I don't blame you!! He's AWESOME!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

>


  CUTE


----------



## Pirana

Pretty pictures everyone ^^  

recent pictures of me


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

anyone for tea


----------



## Sparx

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> KB toys
> 
> Only the cool kids shop there
> 
> 
> It's amazing lol


I 

must

have

a 

mumble.

*goes to kbtoys.com*


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Sparx said:
			
		

> I
> 
> must
> 
> have
> 
> a
> 
> mumble.
> 
> *goes to kbtoys.com*


----------



## BandGeek911

I look really bad in this pic... I just wanted to post my dress XD

There's also green trimming on the bottom... I just didn't get it in the picture XD


Oh... and Im not scratching my butt or anything.... i was in the process of putting my arm behind my back... i just took the pic too quick lol


----------



## Sparx

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I look really bad in this pic... I just wanted to post my dress XD
> 
> There's also green trimming on the bottom... I just didn't get it in the picture XD
> 
> 
> Oh... and Im not scratching my butt or anything.... i was in the process of putting my arm behind my back... i just took the pic too quick lol


I love your dress! is the trim green or gold? its kindof hard to tell. But its cute either way!


----------



## BandGeek911

Sparx said:
			
		

> I love your dress! is the trim green or gold? its kindof hard to tell. But its cute either way!




Oh! you're right... it does look like gold... lol... but it's like... a lime green color. 

Thanks! :]


----------



## Sparx

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oh! you're right... it does look like gold... lol... but it's like... a lime green color.
> 
> Thanks! :]


oh okay. I like it even more now. lime green is like my second favorite color! haha.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I look really bad in this pic... I just wanted to post my dress XD
> 
> There's also green trimming on the bottom... I just didn't get it in the picture XD
> 
> 
> *Oh... and Im not scratching my butt or anything*.... i was in the process of putting my arm behind my back... i just took the pic too quick lol



sure!     

love the dress! very cute! is that for prom? or something?


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Oh Melissa!!! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BandGeek911

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> *sure!*
> 
> love the dress! very cute! is that for prom? or something?





Oh I just love to scratch my butt, take pictures, and then post it on the internet!    

Oh... it's for the winter formal.... atleast I think it's the winter formal XD It's called the snow flake ball or such and suchh XD





			
				EeyoreFan1 said:
			
		

> Oh Melissa!!! It's gorgeous!!!!



 thanks!!!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> *Oh I just love to scratch my butt, take pictures, and then post it on the internet!    *


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I look really bad in this pic... I just wanted to post my dress XD
> 
> There's also green trimming on the bottom... I just didn't get it in the picture XD
> 
> 
> Oh... and Im not scratching my butt or anything.... i was in the process of putting my arm behind my back... i just took the pic too quick lol


you look lovely very pretty


----------



## Pirana

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> Oh I just love to scratch my butt, take pictures, and then post it on the internet!



Who doesnt ?


----------



## StephaBabe50

*Nice pictures everyone  * 

Here's me...






This one is me and my best friend Jessie (xxDisneyDancerxx), I'm on the left






And this one is all my friends and I on Thanksgiving (I'm on the top right and I look kind of weird  )





Edit: I look like I'm like 10 in all of these pictures but yeah I'm really 14 lol


----------



## PolynessianBaby

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I look really bad in this pic... I just wanted to post my dress XD
> 
> There's also green trimming on the bottom... I just didn't get it in the picture XD




Aww...Your dress is so pretty!   We had our Winter formal last Sat. -It was kind of a dud. but my friends and I still had fun. I'll get my pictures of my dress, up as soon as I get the pics. developed.
Taylor*


----------



## Katchakat

I <3 the dress and u look really pretty in it!   

This is me with my little brother at Disney. We have a picture of all the characters togetherwith my mom and alex, but not me.. 
I was handicapped at the time, lol. Don't ask why tho, I'm really embaressed about it..


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

taking my pics as we type lol


----------



## tinkerbelle22

My Tiffany's box birthday cake, for my 15th. Im in the middle obviously, my friend Ally's on the left:





Me, on a night I was "doing homework"   





Aaaaaand last but not least, my Rent gloves! I got them for Christmas last year, but I thought you guys should see them now. I have the perfect hat to go with it, so if you see a crazy girl dancing down the street singing Out Tonight...that's me:


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Most likely already posted these pictures.
Oh well, I'll post them again.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

cute morgan 
i might post some soon lol


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Thank youz.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot




i love this song




oooooooooo i am a fairy


----------



## Hollister




----------



## polysisterchick

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooo i am a fairy




AHHHHHHH!!!!
i'm NOT the only one with long straight bangs!!!
do your parents ever bug you about them?

oh and loove the fairy picture


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## stitchgonecrazy

polysisterchick said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHH!!!!
> i'm NOT the only one with long straight bangs!!!
> do your parents ever bug you about them?
> 
> oh and loove the fairy picture


lol thxs not sure if they bug me about it
and lovely pics kim




wheres my face!!!!!!!!!!! lol




i am atemting to play


----------



## CrazyChik

neat guys

i havent any new ones

i dont ant to inflict my old ones on you again


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> neat guys
> 
> i havent any new ones
> 
> i dont ant to inflict my old ones on you again


lol i caan't wait lol jk


----------



## RoxyTori<3

this is me at track i am the one in the black 




money


----------



## Miss Jessr!ca

me and my baby


----------



## RoxyTori<3

[/IMG]


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Hollister said:
			
		

>




you look really familiar but you live in florida, i live in ohio. so i doubt i ever met you.........................


nice pics ya'll!


----------



## BandGeek911

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> you look really familiar but you live in florida, i live in ohio. so i doubt i ever met you.........................
> 
> 
> nice pics ya'll!





I think he looks like Ian Hecox from Smosh






[the one in the blue]







Well...thats what I think


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BandGeek911 said:
			
		

> I think he looks like Ian Hecox from Smosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [the one in the blue]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...thats what I think




Kindasortanotreally.


----------



## Mur13

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> you look really familiar but you live in florida, i live in ohio. so i doubt i ever met you.........................
> 
> 
> nice pics ya'll!



saw him at wdw maybe?





on the right






LSU frat tailgate. I promise the drink isn't mine


----------



## CrazyChik

nice guys.

i'm bored so i'm gonna repost some:






that be moi  






that be sparky


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Mur13 said:
			
		

> saw him at wdw maybe?



doubt it. i dont search for guys when im on vacation!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics people


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

^^ Pretty.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Some new pics of me:






Me and my new baby nephew!





Me as Snow White for MNSSHP!





Me and my niece in Epcot:





Me and my bestest friend (yeah, I'm the big ole' zebra! lol. Just more to love!)










Me and all my friends









Me and Chelsea


Okie Dokie! Enjoy!


----------



## swimer3

HSMndLKfan92 said:
			
		

> Kindasortanotreally.



eh. alittle.

but i just adore smosh. <3


----------



## Mur13

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> doubt it. i dont search for guys when im on vacation!



Its good when waiting in line.

but then again, I don't search for guys.


----------



## Babyjustrun

Mur13 said:
			
		

> Its good when waiting in line.
> 
> but then again, I don't search for guys.



hehehe.
i admit when i'm waiting in line it's marvelous to look at some hot guys around.
annnd WDW is the perfect place to find a fetish for every person. I  for instance love asians (I think they're hot) and there are about 1833894328490 of them floating around. Though you must realize, they don't all speak english (my mother tried to give them a fast pass for TOT and they couldn't understand a thing).


----------



## Kyralyn

hey i like this pic we were on the way to the beach and it was a blue setting , i cant figure out how to change it


----------



## Kyralyn

i looked at the pic close and it is strange lol lol


----------



## Sparx

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> hehehe.
> i admit when i'm waiting in line it's marvelous to look at some hot guys around.
> annnd WDW is the perfect place to find a fetish for every person. I  for instance love asians (I think they're hot) and there are about 1833894328490 of them floating around. Though you must realize, they don't all speak english (my mother tried to give them a fast pass for TOT and they couldn't understand a thing).


The only thing better than watching guys is when the guys start showing off becuase they KNOW you're watching them.


----------



## Babyjustrun

heheh. You're right Shelby, that too.


----------



## Mur13

Pssshh...showing off.

Me and my friend Jeff attracted girls just by chilling out, or really, I used him to attract girls. I'm not a pretty man, but girls jut think he's the hottest thing...eh, whatever.

For instance, waiting in line at DisneyQuest (the cyberspace mountain thing..) we met two girls from New Jersey (they were traveling together like us). So we we talked, got on our coaster..thing, then left. Then we came back later, and met another set of girls (this time sisters, again from New Jersey!) and we talked. But they wanted us to go to McDonald's with them (what?) so we did. Then we had to leave..(there's an even longer story here, too.)

Then, at Typhoon Lagoon, we met some chicks from Portugal in the lazy river. They couldn't speak english though.

Yep, good trip. Helps the self-esteem.


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

nevermindthispost.


----------



## CrazyChik

Mur13 said:
			
		

> Its good when waiting in line.
> 
> but then again, I don't search for guys.



lol


i'm gona guess i'm the only one who doesn't take a second look at guys when they're at disney, but then i'm the only one who'd get called spots and ugly so better not too.


----------



## Miss.Sk8~alot

hey this is my first day of school pic i kind of like it but i dont really get dressed up like that , i like baggy stuff and skater clothing


----------



## Pearls

tralala
yesterday.





& the non-edited one cos I like em both. :]


----------



## Babyjustrun

Pearls said:
			
		

> tralala
> yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the non-edited one cos I like em both. :]



That photo is absolutely beautiful black. The lighting is perfect. Too pretty.


----------



## Pearls

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> That photo is absolutely beautiful black. The lighting is perfect. Too pretty.




Thx grlie!


----------



## hXc_deryk

well my pics never have too much of my face, but here ya go.


----------



## CrazyChik

neat people


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:
			
		

> tralala
> yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the non-edited one cos I like em both. :]


Gorgeous pictures.

And I love aundry hepburn! Great signature.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

run down the stairs in the school uniform not good




crazy hair
nice pics pearls and deryk


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> *run down the stairs in the school uniform not good*nice pics pearls and deryk




   why not?? last time the only badthing tat happened was i trippedover my trousers and ripped my tie  

is that your uniform???
it's a lot smarter than ours!!!
ours is as my nan has ever so kindly pointed out a right mess   and very scruffy


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> why not?? last time the only badthing tat happened was i trippedover my trousers and ripped my tie
> 
> is that your uniform???
> it's a lot smarter than ours!!!
> ours is as my nan has ever so kindly pointed out a right mess   and very scruffy


i will show you our skirt it is awful


----------



## CrazyChik

aaww can't be as bad as our tie!! the upper school tie rox but lower school sux  

you have to wear skirts?? we did navy ones but some kind soul changed it so we could trousers(navy) and then this year we got it changed to black skirts and trousers   

heres our tie:






uuhh a very weird pic of me






you can never see my eyelashes on photos which is weird


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

cute hazzi nice pic and ha look at your school uniform


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> cute hazzi nice pic and ha look at your school uniform




  lower school tie sux!!

i'd take a pic of me in the rest of the uniform but i'd crash the computers and i cant be bothered to get the other shirts and trousers out


----------



## BestLittleLauren

This is such a cute picture!!! Its of my brother and his "friend"


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

BestLittleLauren said:
			
		

> This is such a cute picture!!! Its of my brother and his "friend"


that is so cute




i still can't fly 




i am so bored i am putting so many pics on


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

hXc_deryk said:
			
		

> well my pics never have too much of my face, but here ya go.


omfuvdsfvq7savd7iwed


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> omfuvdsfvq7savd7iwed


lol you like him then


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

:r





			
				stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> lol you like him then


....
Mayybbeee.


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> that is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still can't fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so bored i am putting so many pics on



lol i can't fly either
still have the scars from trying   

it's a cute pic though


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> :r
> ....
> Mayybbeee.




     
we'll(or rather i) will take that as a yes


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol i can't fly either
> still have the scars from trying
> 
> it's a cute pic though


lol morgan
thxs i i di fly in pe but i had trapolines


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> lol *morgan*
> thxs i i di fly in pe but i had trapolines




??? who's morgan????


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ??? who's morgan????
> 
> weird. unless you know morgan is my last name in which case you don't know that if you shout morgan at me or even worse morgie i am very unlikely to respond unles you are taking the p**s then i may just whack you one


I'm Morgan.


----------



## Sparx

BestLittleLauren said:
			
		

> This is such a cute picture!!! Its of my brother and his "friend"


OMG.


AWWWWW


thats the cutest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> we'll(or rather i) will take that as a yes


Yesh.
I Love emo kids. <33333


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> I'm Morgan.



aahhhh i wondered what your name was.


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> Yesh.
> I Love emo kids. <33333




lol

the boys can be cute yeah  

emo aint my style though. i wonder what is my style. just me i guess


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> the boys can be cute yeah
> 
> emo aint my style though. i wonder what is my style. just me i guess


Wheeee. 
I'm an emo kid.. blah blah I don't wanna type the rest of the song. lol


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> Wheeee.
> I'm an emo kid.. blah blah I don't wanna type the rest of the song. lol




lol.

i dont understand why people hate emos. that really gets me.

i could never dress like an emo. i dont have the self confidence. i'm one of the plz dont look at me dont attack me dont notice me people.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> i dont understand why people hate emos. that really gets me.
> 
> i could never dress like an emo. i dont have the self confidence. i'm one of the plz dont look at me dont attack me dont notice me people.


I def got the self confidence to be an emo kidd.
It's weird cause like a year ago I was all like 'ZOMG HILARY DUFF'  now I'm like 'ZOMFG IT'S FROM FIRST TO LASTT'
xP


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> I def got the self confidence to be an emo kidd.
> It's weird cause like a year ago I was all like 'ZOMG HILARY DUFF'  now I'm like 'ZOMFG IT'S FROM FIRST TO LASTT'
> xP




uurrgggg the hillary duff crowd bugged me.
mm i'm weird. my confidence depends on who what where and when.
i admire you guys for having such confidence


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> uurrgggg the hillary duff crowd bugged me.
> mm i'm weird. my confidence depends on who what where and when.
> i admire you guys for having such confidence






I dress how I dress and I mean.. I don't care what people say because their opinions doesn't effenct mine.



It's really hard not to care. =S


...And as for the 'Show you face' part I'll post a picture.


----------



## CrazyChik

ha. i care what people think i just dont let them know that.
there is one gal who seems to get a kick outa making my life miserable.
she loves to fight me.
not physically.
hell she's 3ft wider than me she'd squash me flat
then i have people 4 years above me after me for no reason
it's a rough school.



neat pic!

ya ok on topic(im not paying for any damaged screens):






i'm not that yellow. its the light. i do have eyelashes. they just for some reason never show up. i'm not ugly. no wait yeah i am


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Pretty picture. 

Ugh. I hate thoughs kindasa gurls. They are so mean.
The only kinda means girls in my school are the preppy one.


----------



## CrazyChik

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> Pretty picture.
> 
> Ugh. I hate thoughs kindasa gurls. They are so mean.
> The only kinda means girls in my school are the preppy one.




they be the preppy ones after me   it's just stupid. i mean how dare i use the same bus stop as them  only problem being the fact some of them could proabbly kill me. yet again it''s stupid. beyong belief. i didnt do anything. i got on the same bus. obvious reason to hate my guts  

preppy= chav over here. i love people who cant apply foundation and walk around bright orange. its hilarious(sp??)


but yeeaahhh them mean gals suck.

on topic:

SPARKY!!! my gaawwjjuuusss horse:


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> *hell she's 3ft wider than me she'd squash me flat*




HAZZI! does your mum know you are speaking such fine language?!?   


cool pics peoplz!


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

tinkerbelle22 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaand last but not least, my Rent gloves! I got them for Christmas last year, but I thought you guys should see them now. I have the perfect hat to go with it, so if you see a crazy girl dancing down the street singing Out Tonight...that's me:



Oh my god. WHERE did you get your gloves?!?! Those are so awesome!! -die-


----------



## ktbutterfly2011

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> I def got the self confidence to be an emo kidd.
> It's weird cause like a year ago I was all like 'ZOMG HILARY DUFF'  now I'm like 'ZOMFG IT'S FROM FIRST TO LASTT'
> xP


I remember when you went through that phase! and then you left the DIS and came back! I'm glad you're back.... you put some spice in these boards


----------



## lauran cameron

here's the most recent one i suppose...





there's like 8 million more on my myspace though   
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=974ffd9a-3faa-4fd6-a741-2458cc1bf214


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

You look very pretty!


----------



## lauran cameron

aww thank you


----------



## TheBellhop

U Just Got PUNKD said:
			
		

> I def got the self confidence to be an emo kidd.
> It's weird cause like a year ago I was all like 'ZOMG HILARY DUFF' now I'm like 'ZOMFG IT'S FROM FIRST TO LASTT'
> xP


 
ohmahgahhhhhstopwiththeemocrap.


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> ohmahgahhhhhstopwiththeemocrap.


...Grr.


----------



## AngienLuLu

Great pics ya'll!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

i am the one with the brown hair it was the last day of school. my friends heads got cut off bc we were all laughing so the camera kept moving:r lol





[/IMG]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Suzy!






I love this picture. ^ Total Disney moment.
​


----------



## SKEEBO SAYS WHA?

halloween '93


----------



## CrazyChik

VolleyballQt07 said:
			
		

> *HAZZI! does your mum know you are speaking such fine language?!?*
> 
> 
> cool pics peoplz!





errrmmm brit there was no swearing or rude stuff in there. except for hell. but come on everyone sasy that


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I like the word hell.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

SKEEBO SAYS WHA? said:
			
		

> halloween '93


pretty


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> pretty




your a fairy princess!!!   cool kird. pretty

lets summerise my ugliness in a two photo's:


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> your a fairy princess!!!   cool kird. pretty
> 
> lets summerise my ugliness in a two photo's:


you are not the ugly one i am you are very pretty and thx i rock fairy world


----------



## CrazyChik

ha. i wish

yeah you do!! i rock the horse fashion world though   red coats and pink and navy joddies are so in


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> ha. i wish
> 
> yeah you do!! i rock the horse fashion world though   red coats and pink and navy joddies are so in


lol and you are pretty so stop saying youy arn't


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> lol and you are pretty so stop saying youy arn't




hhhmmmppphhhh.

says the banned words



of course the best is my blue joddies my blue/navy silk with a white and blue top and a red coat and yellow reflective tabard  

i'm weird. my clothes must match. and im not a prep/chav


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> hhhmmmppphhhh.
> 
> says the banned words
> 
> 
> 
> of course the best is my blue joddies my blue/navy silk with a white and blue top and a red coat and yellow reflective tabard
> 
> i'm weird. my clothes must match. and im not a prep/chav


ahh normaly i wear black or grey i love the colours


----------



## CrazyChik

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> ahh normaly i wear black or grey i love the colours




i wear a lot of red brown blue black and white and jeans  
i <3 jeans. specially black ones.


i'll wear any color if i like what it's on


----------



## Babyjustrun

mraaah.
stop arguing over being emo.
okay?
it's okay to be emo.
it's okay to not like emo.
but try not to argue over it.


----------



## CrazyChik

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> mraaah.
> stop arguing over being emo.
> okay?
> it's okay to be emo.
> it's okay to not like emo.
> but try not to argue over it.




who was arguing??


----------



## Babyjustrun

nvm.
forget that.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> mraaah.
> stop arguing over being emo.
> okay?
> it's okay to be emo.
> it's okay to not like emo.
> but try not to argue over it.


Thank you for saying that.


----------



## BestLittleLauren

u alll look GREAT !!


----------



## CrazyChik

yeeaahhh ok that is a tiny bit freaky(no offense)


----------



## TheBellhop

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> mraaah.
> stop arguing over being emo.
> okay?
> it's okay to be emo.
> it's okay to not like emo.
> but try not to argue over it.



I'm sorry, but Morgan just seems to jump on every bandwagon. Oh, Hillary Duff is cool! Oh, emo is sooo cool! Come on, be your own individual!


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but Morgan just seems to jump on every bandwagon. Oh, Hillary Duff is cool! Oh, emo is sooo cool! Come on, be your own individual!


Huh? The last time I said Hilary Duff was cool was over a year ago.


----------



## CrazyChik

oh ryan shut up and stop taking every oppertunity to argue with someone


----------



## BestLittleLauren

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> yeeaahhh ok that is a tiny bit freaky(no offense)



Lol it is a bit freeky..


----------



## CrazyChik

BestLittleLauren said:
			
		

> nun taken! Me and my friend were just SoOo Bored




yeh thats why half of mine are taken. i try to delete them off my mates phines. they all have their own sites n im not havin my photo up there


----------



## TheBellhop

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> oh ryan shut up and stop taking every oppertunity to argue with someone



It's not my fault this board hates when people tell the truth.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> It's not my fault this board hates when people tell the truth.


lol the truth is the answer   i am not joking it's an opinion everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------



## CrazyChik

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> It's not my fault this board hates when people tell the truth.




no never said it was but was there any need to specifically point out morgan?? was there any need to say all that stuff about her?? nope i dont believe there was infact you coulda just ignored what lary said.

now i'm gonna stop there coz:
a) i refuse to be drawn into another childish argument with you(no amtter how much i'd like too argue)
b) i'm not good at clever speeches
c) my hijackings been getting better!(yeehh wantes to point that out)


----------



## TheBellhop

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> lol the truth is the answer   i am not joking it's an opinion everyone is entitled to an opinion



I was being facetious...


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> I was being facetious...


oh ok


----------



## TheBellhop

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> no never said it was but was there any need to specifically point out morgan?? was there any need to say all that stuff about her?? nope i dont believe there was infact you coulda just ignored what lary said.



I tell it like I see it. I just hate when people feel the need to stereotype themselves to fit into a certain category.


----------



## CrazyChik

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> I tell it like I see it. I just hate when people feel the need to stereotype themselves to fit into a certain category.




uuhhh whatever ryan( at least i think thats your name)

i can't be bothered to argue over this it's ridicolous


----------



## TheBellhop

Yeah, I'm done too.


----------



## CrazyChik

ok so can i take this break to remind ya'll of how ggaaawwwjjusss sparky is:






and murphy:






and how weird and bored i am:










thankyou that bout sums up me


----------



## Pirana

Hazzi your horses  are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CrazyChik

Pirana said:
			
		

> Hazzi your horses  are BEAUTIFUL!




murph ent mine sparky sorta is but thanx


----------



## SKEEBO SAYS WHA?

stitchgonecrazy said:
			
		

> pretty



thanks


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

ps. I love Ryan, haha.


----------



## U Just Got PUNKD

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> I tell it like I see it. I just hate when people feel the need to stereotype themselves to fit into a certain category.


Well, that's what I like to do. 
So, back off please.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

CrazyChik said:
			
		

> errrmmm brit there was no swearing or rude stuff in there. except for hell. but come on everyone sasy that



yeah i know its just whenever someone around here says "hell", they make a BIG deal about it...................so i was just joking.  


great pics everyone!


----------



## Sparx

Okay. This thread has been offtopic for quite awhile. Can we please stop all the chit-chat here, and just get it back on the topic of pictures? The attacks, the passive agressive crap. It all needs to stop. Travis never did like it when this thread went off topic, and he's too busy to deal with it now, so lets all do him a favor and not let it happen again.


----------



## PeterPan#1Fan

Shelby is right. And to get it back on track here are a few pics of me and my family at WDW.





Me and my brother at DTD.












My favorite.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

SplshMtnLvr28 said:
			
		

> Oh my god. WHERE did you get your gloves?!?! Those are so awesome!! -die-



Just read through some old posts...so to answer your question, my mom got them off ebay from someone who went to the movie premiere. I got them for Christmas last year, they were probably my favorite present. I wear them to my rehearsals all the time. Okay, you may proceed with the pictures peeps!


----------



## BestLittleLauren

u guys are all so gawgus!


----------



## soccercruiser87

heres some newer pics of me and my girlfriend Jenn


----------



## RrCoAsTeR

Great pics everyone. HAzzi, you're not ugly at all!







Me and my brother at the Card's world series parade





me before a cotillion dance thing





getting our puppy like two years ago

(And our dog now!)


----------



## RrCoAsTeR

wow, i thought I resized those


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Your dog is so adorble!! Wanna see mine??
I'll get the picture in a sec, gotta load them on the comp.


----------



## BestLittleLauren




----------



## Princess~Fun

BestLittleLauren said:
			
		

> I am so pretty, don't you think?




Your really pretty. I guess it's great you stated it in your post. LOL


----------



## RrCoAsTeR

GirlWithSpunk said:
			
		

> Wanna see mine??


yes!!!!!

he is a cavalier king charles spaniel, named maxx for gooy's son. he's about one and 1/2 now


----------



## Pearls

RrCoAsTeR said:
			
		

> (And our dog now!)





Awwwwe! Cutest dog everr.
Sike, maybe second cutest.
'Cos my dog is pretty cute.
But most def adorable.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I've posted it before but just decided to refresh you guy's memories...

My pretty self and my bf mason for 3 years...


----------



## TheBellhop

i am not afraid of you.
and i will beat your butt.






the little sister.
i love her.
so much.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> i am not afraid of you.
> and i will beat your butt.



No you won't!


----------



## ktbutterfly2011

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> the little sister.
> i love her.
> so much.


Aww she's so adorable. You're both so cute ! =D


----------



## Sparx

TheBellhop said:
			
		

>


I love how your friends recognize your sister before they recognize you. 

...

"so ryan, who's that guy with em?"


----------



## Babyjustrun

TheBellhop said:
			
		

> i am not afraid of you.
> and i will beat your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little sister.
> i love her.
> so much.



I still think you look like Pierre Bouvier xD
Your sister is a-dorable.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Your sister is so cute!!!!!


----------



## RoxyTori<3

me and my cousin ((im the one w/ the brown hair))





i look soooooooooo weird


----------



## RoxyTori<3

that was on my birthday 3 days ago


----------



## Pirana

RoxyTori<3 said:
			
		

> that was on my birthday 3 days ago


Happy belated birthday


----------



## WORLDwarQUIFFLE

*is in the middle*.
We were all prepared for the first one.
This was the second shot, I was the only one who stayed the same way I was in the first. Haha. ​


----------



## RoxyTori<3

Pirana said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday




thanxs!!


----------



## Lil_Tink

close up of me and my freinds in our class picture. Im 4th from the left





Head band 







 Idk I really liked this one





During our two day power outage


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I love all of your pics! I woudl post one but I am not allowed


----------



## RoxyTori<3

ithe boat ((long island)) im always on it





i look really weird
i have the brown hair


----------



## Lil_Tink

iswim


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Me at It's tough to be a Bug!




Me and my dad at ohana's




me (purple and my bro and my sis


----------



## BabyPiglet

This is Turnip...





This is my friend Katie with eeyore




I sleep with these animals every single night.... They're my emotional support...


----------



## Pearls

new hair! dyed it again last night.




yaynewhair!






(old hair! gross!)



ps
sorry if my makeupless face burned out yo eyeballz.


----------



## BestLittleLauren

Lil_Tink said:
			
		

> During our two day power outage




Is this durning the october suprise storm, just curious


----------



## Lil_Tink

BestLittleLauren said:
			
		

> Is this durning the october suprise storm, just curious


Nope.
We had a storm a few days ago
people are still without power.








MY BABY


----------



## BestLittleLauren

Okay, we had a storm like this too..! Hope the peoples get their power back


----------



## BandGeek911

Melissa will have some christmassy and band-geeky pics up once she finds the camera cable to upload the pics.

:]


Melissa likes to speak in 3rd person =P


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Pearls said:
			
		

> new hair! dyed it again last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps
> sorry if my makeupless face burned out yo eyeballz



ahhhh! my eyes! im blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

no! im seriously joking! you're really pretty with and without makeup!


----------



## Babyjustrun

Paula is a cutie =) You don't need make up to be prettyful. You have a babydoll face.. I think. I love your big brown eyes.
I'm jealous.
My big brown eyes don't match my face.


----------



## IrishTink

i have squinty brown eyes. so every time i smile my eyes lookede like they are closed in pics


----------



## Pearls

Babyjustrun said:
			
		

> Paula is a cutie =) You don't need make up to be prettyful. You have a babydoll face.. I think. I love your big brown eyes.
> I'm jealous.
> My big brown eyes don't match my face.




Hahah, aw, thanks sweetie.


----------



## BandGeek911

The thing I love most about our christmas card was that we don't look christmassy in the picture at all XD


I'm glad the boards were up so I could post this!


----------



## VolleyballQt07

^cute mel!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Very unchristmassy. But you guys look so pretty Band!


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Starstruckdancer

umm I was bored

My poor dog. Her name is Princess.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Cutee pictures everyone


----------



## Captain Brain

BandGeek911 said:


> The thing I love most about our christmas card was that we don't look christmassy in the picture at all XD
> 
> 
> I'm glad the boards were up so I could post this!



I love it! It's so not Christmasy!



Sparx said:


>



That's so sweet and romantic, I love it.



Starstruckdancer said:


> umm I was bored
> 
> My poor dog. Her name is Princess.



Beautiful pics!


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics, Kim.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Why hello old friend XD


----------



## PolynessianBaby

I *FINALLY*  have gotten some new pictures to put on here.




My friend Chelsea and I after our Christmas Dance recital.  (She is a HUGE Disney lover too! )





This is me with my new glasses. (Had to get them in Nov.)





My friend Lane and I before our Christmas dance. The dance was no fun like usually, but getting my hair done and wearing a pretty dress was great fun. 




Same picture just a little better angle on my hair.

There's a few. I'll have more later! Sorry if they are big! 
Taylor*


----------



## VolleyballQt07

^^cute^^


----------



## Babyjustrun

I look nine in that photo. ^^


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics, Hilary!


----------



## PrincessKally

.


----------



## PrincessKally

double post whoops!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics, Laura!


----------



## PrincessKally

cough cough lauren cough.....

hahahhahaaha


----------



## Captain Brain

Sorry, *Lauren*.


----------



## PrincessKally

hehe its OKAY!! i forgive you.


----------



## The Dark Dancer

Gaw-juss pics y'all!







muah! ♥






An old one of me ^







I was on my way to a party there ^  


 ♥


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

You guys look *beautiful!*


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Dinglehopper. 
*Note that no body has never eaten, and never will eat, with this fork.*​











Turn your head.






My ugly face.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Lovely pictures all. Jaimie I love your hair!


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics, Sarah and Jaimie!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

EeyoreFan1 said:


> Lovely pictures all. Jaimie I love your hair!



Thanks.  I hate it.


----------



## Captain Brain

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Thanks.  I hate it.


I think that it looks good, Jaimie.


----------



## PrincessKally

Aww Jaime you're pretty!! I love your shirt and your hair is cute!!hehe


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

PrincessKally said:


> Aww Jaime you're pretty!! I love your shirt and your hair is cute!!hehe



Thanks. *Hides hair*. I must point out the spelling error. . Jaimie.


----------



## PrincessKally

AH I'm so sorry! Jaimie! I bet i'll mess that up only a few more times! I'm horrible with spelling haha! forgive me please!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Its okay.

I have to correct everyone.


----------



## PrincessKally

Is that a different way to spell Jamie? Jaimie....or I've always spelled it wrong, then again I didn't even know a Jaimie until now haha.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Yeah its different.


----------



## PrincessKally

ohh well I like it spelled Jaimie. haha if its different it makes u unique whihc is a good thing in the world today.


----------



## DDRManiac

Havent posted here in awhile but i found some random pictures floating around thee old PC so here they are...

Me practicing/ getting ready to DJ something or other cant really remember what it was for...hmm oh well





And finally this one...yea my mom has me take 1st day of school pictures haha not sure why but...


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My mom does that, too.

It's a bit annoying.

I didn't want this year's picture taken. I have a big bruise on my nose from 5 days previous.


----------



## ILuvTink1123

*click photos to see larger views 




me and noah



me and zoey



me and ethan



me and my lil bro paul



me and my cat jesse



me and paul



my cousin kristin me and my aunt



me and my friend cara



me and cara



me and my cat merlin


----------



## Lil_Tink

Yeah. Hes my best friend.


----------



## Starstruckdancer

Me being weird




OOO nooooo whats attacking the Effiel Tower??





I have a towel on my head


----------



## :King_of_Aces:




----------



## Pearls

paula got extensionss :]


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

Pearls said:


> paula got extensionss :]




Omg they are so marvelous.  I want a weave


----------



## Sparx

looks fantabulous, paula!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty everyone.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Yeah its different.



Boo yeah ! The name Jamie Rocks. ( my name spelled that <-- way. )

Yay Us. Lol


----------



## Babyjustrun

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Boo yeah ! The name Jamie Rocks. ( my name spelled that <-- way. )
> 
> Yay Us. Lol



Just curious, is Inspi[red] Bono's t-shirt line?


----------



## AngienLuLu

great pics ya'll!!

~Angela


----------



## Miss Jessr!ca

hair cut and thumper shirt...you just cant go wrong


----------



## RoxyTori<3

here is one from new years yesterday!! i am the one with the brown hair and i am on my cousins back


----------



## Miss Jessr!ca

hXc_deryk said:


> well my pics never have too much of my face, but here ya go.



im lovin the snake bites


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

Just a random selection of pictures of moi.


----------



## Babyjustrun

MyHappyEnding_ said:


> Just a random selection of pictures of moi.



Just curious, out of those photos, which one is the most recent? (aka, what does your hair look like now xD)


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

Babyjustrun said:


> Just curious, out of those photos, which one is the most recent? (aka, what does your hair look like now xD)



The second to last one.  But what you can't see in that picture is that there's dark brown under the blonde :B


----------



## TheBellhop

MyHappyEnding_ said:


> Just a random selection of pictures of moi.



u r teh hottnes. LOL.


----------



## MyHappyEnding_

TheBellhop said:


> u r teh hottnes. LOL.



tanx


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Babyjustrun said:


> Just curious, is Inspi[red] Bono's t-shirt line?



Sure is. The shirt was 30 buckeroonies. Canadian ^_^


----------



## Sparx




----------



## minniesBFF

my friends and I goofin off at the omaha airport. we were going to Tampa. Im the one laughing on the left.





me and my friend leora in front of a pirate ship in tampa. I dont know the lady in the picture on the right btw.





me while we were on a dolphin watching tour in tampa.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:


>



is that mike?


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

minniesBFF said:


> my friends and I goofin off at the omaha airport. we were going to Tampa. Im the one laughing on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend leora in front of a pirate ship in tampa. I dont know the lady in the picture on the right btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me while we were on a dolphin watching tour in tampa.



pretty sam!


----------



## minniesBFF

why thank you kalyn!


----------



## Sparx

Johnny*Depp*lover said:


> is that mike?



yes.

I've got better pictures.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:


> yes.
> 
> I've got better pictures.



 hehe yall are cute together

your welcome sam!


----------



## minniesBFF

Johnny*Depp*lover said:


> hehe yall are cute together
> 
> your welcome sam!



They are adorable together!!! you guys are a good couple.


----------



## minniesBFF

heres me acting like a doofus at my grandma and grandpas for christmas


----------



## Sparx

^ video. click to play.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:


> ^ video. click to play.



nice video although my computer's on mute so i have no idea what yall said lol


----------



## minniesBFF

I really wish i could hear the video. my computer's dumb and whenever I try to play a video, I cant hear it.


----------



## Sparx

minniesBFF said:


> I really wish i could hear the video. my computer's dumb and whenever I try to play a video, I cant hear it.



"say hi"
"I'm recording"
"hi"
-kiss-
"say I love you shelby"
-kiss-
"I love you shelby"
-haha-
"hi teen board"
"hi!"



Navy=mike, sienna=me.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:


> i love your hair in that picture!
Click to expand...


----------



## minniesBFF

Sparx said:


> "say hi"
> "I'm recording"
> "hi"
> -kiss-
> "say I love you shelby"
> -kiss-
> "I love you shelby"
> -haha-
> "hi teen board"
> "hi!"
> 
> 
> 
> Navy=mike, sienna=me.



thanks for the dialog shelby. its a lot easier than trying to read your lips, although what I guessed is pretty close to what you said.


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

Sparx said:


> "say hi"
> "I'm recording"
> "hi"
> -kiss-
> "say I love you shelby"
> -kiss-
> "I love you shelby"
> -haha-
> "hi teen board"
> "hi!"
> 
> 
> 
> Navy=mike, sienna=me.



lol thanks!


----------



## Babyjustrun

Narration doesn't quite do it though xD
Shelby's accent = amazing.



			
				VMK_MagicalLadee said:
			
		

> Sure is. The shirt was 30 buckeroonies. Canadian ^_^



That's a good price. Maybe I'll buy one.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Babyjustrun said:


> That's a good price. Maybe I'll buy one.



Well, helps AIDS right?


----------



## CrazyChik

Babyjustrun said:


> Narration doesn't quite do it though xD
> *Shelby's accent = amazing.*
> 
> 
> That's a good price. Maybe I'll buy one.




OMG yeah i so want it!!


----------



## Babyjustrun

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Well, helps AIDS right?



Yep =)
I'm also thinking about buying one of those necklaces from Aldo. John Mayer, Christina Aguilera, Avril Lavigne and many others support it.
Great cause.






My Tanner baby opening his pressie on Xmas. ^






I tried curing my hair.. it didn't work, which confuses me. ^






When the night feels my song, I'll be homeeeeeee, I'll be homeeeeee.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Sparx said:


> ^ video. click to play.



OMG shelby! that is soooooo freaking cool!


----------



## DDRManiac

Babyjustrun said:


> Yep =)
> I'm also thinking about buying one of those necklaces from Aldo. John Mayer, Christina Aguilera, Avril Lavigne and many others support it.
> Great cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tanner baby opening his pressie on Xmas. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried curing my hair.. it didn't work, which confuses me. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the night feels my song, I'll be homeeeeeee, I'll be homeeeeee.



i bought one of those necklaces at aldos, i think im wearing it in my school picture like a few pages back or soemthing i think its the "speak" one that i have


----------



## Sparx

I sound like a nasal southern chipmunk. I don't know what you all see in my accent.


----------



## CrazyChik

Sparx said:


> I sound like a nasal southern chipmunk. I don't know what you all see in my accent.



southern yes! nasal chipmunk i'm not so sure 
i like southern accents and your is a different one

oh and the chipmunk on my shoulder is offended that you used chipmunk to show how bad your accent is. he says he is fond of his voice thankyou


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

great pics people


----------



## Pearls

Babyjustrun said:


> Yep =)
> I'm also thinking about buying one of those necklaces from Aldo. John Mayer, Christina Aguilera, Avril Lavigne and many others support it.
> Great cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tanner baby opening his pressie on Xmas. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried curing my hair.. it didn't work, which confuses me. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the night feels my song, I'll be homeeeeeee, I'll be homeeeeee.



gorgeous, grl!
& your dog is a cutie.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

DDRManiac said:


> i bought one of those necklaces at aldos, i think im wearing it in my school picture like a few pages back or soemthing i think its the "speak" one that i have



I have one.. Im obsessed with AIDS supportness..


----------



## Babyjustrun

thanks Paula =]

I have random things that support different things.
I have the Livestrong bracelet, a Headstart bracelet, one of those American Eagle necklaces that supported the Katrina fund. I probably have other stuff, I just can't think right now.


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics, Shelby!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

My handwriting. LOL  Made it for Shelby's handwriting thread. heh


----------



## Captain Brain

Jessie, there's no picture of you?


----------



## Pearls

I take too many pictures of myself, ahha.









these two are from earlier today





this is from about a minute ago.


----------



## yoyo93

I'm baaaaaaaaack!  *scilence* yeah no one is going to remember me BUT NO MATTER




Meeeee (and my jhonny depp t shirt)




my Jack pillow X3 




me and my blue man cd. THEY AE THE BEST EVER.

EVER.




WHITNESS THE GREAT QUALITY THAT COMES FROM A PHONE!!!!  YaaaaaY!


----------



## Sparx

yoyo93 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack!  *scilence* yeah no one is going to remember me BUT NO MATTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeee (and my jhonny depp t shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jack pillow X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my blue man cd. THEY AE THE BEST EVER.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHITNESS THE GREAT QUALITY THAT COMES FROM A PHONE!!!!  YaaaaaY!


OMG
I've not seen you posting in forever. how are youu?


----------



## yoyo93

Sparx said:


> OMG
> I've not seen you posting in forever. how are youu?



yeah my computer chased a while back then..i kinda..well..forgot about the dis..hee..he.
Anyways I'm pretty good, what about you?


----------



## Captain Brain

Pearls said:


> I take too many pictures of myself, ahha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these two are from earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from about a minute ago.



Paula, I love your pictures, you should consider being a photographer.


----------



## Captain Brain

yoyo93 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaack!  *scilence* yeah no one is going to remember me BUT NO MATTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeee (and my jhonny depp t shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jack pillow X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my blue man cd. THEY AE THE BEST EVER.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHITNESS THE GREAT QUALITY THAT COMES FROM A PHONE!!!!  YaaaaaY!



Hey, it's been a long time. 

Great pics!


----------



## Sparx

yoyo93 said:


> yeah my computer chased a while back then..i kinda..well..forgot about the dis..hee..he.
> Anyways I'm pretty good, what about you?



I'm good. Glad you're back. -dances-


----------



## IrishTink

yeah this is my dog not me. hehe.


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

IrishTink said:


> yeah this is my dog not me. hehe.



lol cute dog


----------



## Lil_Tink

My birthday was yesturdayyy


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Great pictures everyone. 

I might have to post one of me one of these days.


----------



## TheBellhop

HI.





LAZERS.





FRENDZ.





EMO.


----------



## Sparx

ryan has swisssshhhh hair.


----------



## Babyjustrun

TheBellhop said:


> HI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAZERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRENDZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMO.



Brown hair.
Brown eyes.
I know very few people with that.
Bravo.
xD
I like your hair.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

Babyjustrun said:


>



whos on the left?


----------



## Babyjustrun

VolleyballQt07 said:


> whos on the left?



See that's mirror me.
she always looks better because the somewhat dirty mirror blurs my zits xD


----------



## Arielfn93

Fun stuff right there





Me in the middle, and yoyo93 with the black sweatshirt


----------



## CrazyChik

my sister(7) dressed as an elf for her school concert(NOTE: my sister is the total opposite of me)






it says hey ya'll btw sorry for the shadows. made for shelbs handwriting thread





non-cursive





my name a 7 and a 'face' done in permanent marker(i can't draw!)






like i said i can't draw and sparky is my horse


ppsstt they were done on a mobile sorry for the blur


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Captain Brain said:


> Jessie, there's no picture of you?


----------



## Lil_Tink

Yay for Claires!












Sorry its sideways






Trying catch me ridin dirrty


----------



## Dragonlord11_7

EeyoreFan1 said:


>



I wonder why.... Hmm... *makes note that Jess is "terribly shy"*


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics!


----------



## EeyoreFan1

I am shy..and surprisingly innocent. I'm a good girl. =]


----------



## StitchfansJr

I have a picture. My hair doesn't look good in it though. I look like a geek, but oh well. Let me up load it.


----------



## EeyoreFan1

StitchfansJr said:


> I have a picture. My hair doesn't look good in it though. I look like a geek, but oh well. Let me up load it.



Aww, I'm sure your really pretty.


----------



## Loves Disney

All these pictures look awesome!!!


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hah hah.. Here ya'll Go : 




xD

Oh ! And Heres Johnny Showin meh some lurve:


----------



## StitchfansJr

Okay that helps. I can't even find I picture. I know I uploaded it. Ugh, I'll have to find that DIS Meet Pictures thread again. That is such a pain. It's a February 2005 thread.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Found the picture. Guess what I found? I found my "I made 1,000 posts" thread.  Also, hate to admit it, but 1. I made a lot of threads
2. I'm kinda bad when it comes to the "****" thing. Didn't mean to do it on purpose, I'm not the type that swears. 





Picture! Me


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

StitchfansJr said:


> Found the picture. Guess what I found? I found my "I made 1,000 posts" thread.  Also, hate to admit it, but 1. I made a lot of threads
> 2. I'm kinda bad when it comes to the "****" thing. Didn't mean to do it on purpose, I'm not the type that swears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture! Me



very pretty alison


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

Hey no fair. No one saw my pics.. on page 169 xD


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty. =]


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

hazzi wanted to see my hat there it is




the pic is not that big but big enough


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Lil_Tink

Reppin the sidways XD





side ways


----------



## GxBarbie

this is my picture on myspace.






and i'll post some more pictures later because i'm going to the skating rink tonight.


----------



## polysisterchick

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Hah hah.. Here ya'll Go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> Oh ! And Heres Johnny Showin meh some lurve:





i love the first one!
how'd you do it?

and .
love the 2nd picture too


----------



## Miss Jessr!ca

hah thats me earlier today at spencers. 
i was trying their hole punch. (which stunk by the way)
2 of my really good friends work there..so i pretty much get to do whatever i want


----------



## Captain Brain

Great pics everybody!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Thanks. 

VMK_MagicalLadee, the Ipod one doesn't count.


----------



## VMK_MagicalLadee

StitchfansJr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> VMK_MagicalLadee, the Ipod one doesn't count.



You sure?


----------



## Babyjustrun

Miss Jessr!ca said:


> hah thats me earlier today at spencers.
> i was trying their hole punch. (which stunk by the way)
> 2 of my really good friends work there..so i pretty much get to do whatever i want



what do they sell at Spencers?


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

Babyjustrun said:


> what do they sell at Spencers?



alot of interesting things.
it has alot of perverted things there.
its funny going in though because you get to laugh at what people have thought of to make.
my friend bought this fake bubble gum thing that snaps on your finger when you reach to get it. 
so i guess its a prank/perverted store.


----------



## CrazyChik

me:




sorry about the blur
dont ask about the hat and why my eyes are closed
thats my hair at it's darkest


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

CrazyChik said:


> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the blur
> dont ask about the hat and why my eyes are closed
> thats my hair at it's darkest



You look very pretty as I said before!


----------



## CrazyChik

GirlWithSpunk said:


> You look very pretty as I said before!



tut tut it's not nice to lie!!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

CrazyChik said:


> tut tut it's not nice to lie!!



lying?! I would never lie to you! or did I...
Nah, muy bonita.


----------



## CrazyChik

GirlWithSpunk said:


> lying?! I would never lie to you! or did I...
> Nah, muy bonita.



    
thanx


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

very pretty hazzi


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Cool pictures guys.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Your very pretty Hazzi.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

StitchfansJr said:


> Your very pretty Hazzi.



That's what I've been trying to convince her of...


----------



## CrazyChik

lying doesnt get you anywhere either allison

but thanx


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

CrazyChik said:


> lying doesnt get you anywhere either allison
> 
> but thanx



i don't think she is lying


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

I'm telling you your pretty...
I think I have to post a picture of myself to prove that I'm not as pretty as anyone here...


----------



## CaptHook34

Here is a few pictures of me.


----------



## CrazyChik

GirlWithSpunk said:


> I'm telling you your pretty...
> I think I have to post a picture of myself to prove that I'm not as pretty as anyone here...



bet your pretier than me!!! 

sltho that wouldnt be saying much


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

CrazyChik said:


> bet your pretier than me!!!
> 
> sltho that wouldnt be saying much



  
ok now its my turn to say that lying isnt nice!


----------



## CrazyChik

GirlWithSpunk said:


> ok now its my turn to say that lying isnt nice!



i'm afraid you'll pay for that



i copyrighted that phrase
a million for it's use


----------



## RoxyTori<3

VMK_MagicalLadee said:


> Hah hah.. Here ya'll Go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> Oh ! And Heres Johnny Showin meh some lurve:







sorry i tryed to copy wat you did it was so cool but i used a pic that was already their and then i put the apple and wrote my name mine doesnt look as good as urs thou!!!at least i tryed!!


----------



## BandGeek911

Very Pretty everyone :]


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

RoxyTori<3 said:


> sorry i tryed to copy wat you did it was so cool but i used a pic that was already their and then i put the apple and wrote my name mine doesnt look as good as urs thou!!!at least i tryed!!



cool


----------



## Pearls




----------



## Nitrogen X Laced

Paula, I love your hair. 
It's super cool.


----------



## Captain Brain

Pearls said:


>


Great pics, Paula.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Pearls said:


>



You're so pretty Pearls! Wow!  

~C.B.


----------



## Sparx




----------



## Babyjustrun

Shelbee (couldn't help myself =) )
Your hair is amazing.
I love it.


----------



## IrishTink

very fab u guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

I love Shelbys hair.
My stupid straight hair can never get wavy...


----------



## The Dark Dancer

~gawjeous~ 

me and my new puppy jack





muah~





me and my gurls*


----------



## Johnny*Depp*lover

The Dark Dancer said:


> ~gawjeous~
> 
> me and my new puppy jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww....!!! Jack is so cute!!
> 
> Very pretty, Sarah.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lil_Tink

Swimmers


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

The Dark Dancer said:


> ~gawjeous~
> 
> me and my new puppy jack



Awwww, how cute!!!


----------



## sheew<3

I LOVE RENT!
i love your icn.
cute picture.


----------



## kaysiefacey

The Dark Dancer said:


> ~gawjeous~
> 
> me and my new puppy jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muah~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my gurls*



awwwe your adorable.


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## The Dark Dancer

lol, Thank y'all!  

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

cute dog sarah
pretty kim


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

You all are so "gawgeos" I think that is how you spell it.


----------



## BandGeek911

Everyone is sooo pretty!

I've posted this one a while back... but I'll post it again...







I have Ryan Stiles on my face!


----------



## CrazyChik

gggaaawwwwwjjuuusss:





meg and susie(the lighter one) the dogs we look after sleeping






sparx tacked up and ready for a ride(we were taking the lorry if you wonder what the red thing is it's tailbanadage for traveling and his stirupps are done for travelling.
he is dirty coz it is wet mud which wont brush off and rebecca said there was no point washing his legs.
we washed his legs when we came back


----------



## AOTR

my best friend Marcos wearin my football pads  




​


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Interesting


----------



## Babyjustrun

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Interesting



the picture in your sig is too big.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

AOTR said:


> [/SIZE]​



my dog's face looks exactly like that!


----------



## Pearls

The Dark Dancer said:


>



That is the cutest dog I have ever seen. 



BandGeek911 said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty!
> 
> I've posted this one a while back... but I'll post it again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Ryan Stiles on my face!



Hahaha. Whose Line is proabably my favorite show ever.


----------



## IrishTink

great u guys!!


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

Pearls said:


>




very pretty


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Interesting


Not anymore it isn't.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

The Dark Dancer said:


> ~gawjeous~
> 
> me and my new puppy jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muah~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my gurls*



So cute!


----------



## Lil_Tink




----------



## h0lListErX3

hi i changed my nAME


----------



## IrishTink

how did u change it?


----------



## Smiley_Girl

i think you go to one of the mods. that's how it is on my school forum.


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

IrishTink said:


> how did u change it?



It lloks like a new account.



Smiley_Girl said:


> i think you go to one of the mods. that's how it is on my school forum.



You would have to to an administrator and not a moderator unless the administrators have enabled mods to change titles.


----------



## Smiley_Girl

o. okay.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

ok..back to pictures!

Very pretty everyone!!


----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.

hi. <333* =]


----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.

hi. <333* =]


----------



## EeyoreFan1

Very pretty guys! And Sarah your dog is adorable!


----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.

hey torii *<33. =]


----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.




----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.

im new to DIS...help.


----------



## iwishdreamscametrue.

heyy torii. =]


----------



## TheBellhop

Okay, seeing as you're new and all here, you probably don't understand that this is the

*show your face thread.*

Not the

*heyyyhihello! thread.*


Other than that, welcome to the DIS.


----------



## VolleyballQt07

TheBellhop said:


> Okay, seeing as you're new and all here, you probably don't understand that this is the
> 
> *show your face thread.*
> 
> Not the
> 
> *heyyyhihello! thread.*
> 
> 
> Other than that, welcome to the DIS.


----------



## CASTAWAYCAYCUTIE

Hazzi that is olga


and this is mee


----------



## PolynessianBaby

This is me at the Polynesian last summer. We were waiting on the bus to TL and I was having my morning coffee...Oh how I wish I was there!  





This is one of those random, take a picture of yourself, pictures!  


Taylor*


----------



## Mickey1122

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I feel like posting these again. I love the first picture. Its one of those "Disney Moments," if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mickey1122

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Sparx

you look EXACTLY like I pictured you.

Well...actually at first for a week or so I thought you were a woman, but after that, yeah. spot on.


----------



## PrincessKally

removed...

EDIT they seem so big, sorry!


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Randomness...The Grinch who stole christmas show shirt + Crazy braids + stage makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from like June.
> 
> EDIT they seem so big, sorry!



OMG you look almost exactly like my friend Carmen... weird...

anyway yeah Love everyones pics. IS that you hsmld420 something... sry...??? It's not how I pictured you, but after all this is the computer........

Love it!!


----------



## Babyjustrun

Nice pics =)
You look like a guy I used to know...

EDIT
took quote off because he wanted them off


----------



## Mickey1122

Sparx said:


> you look EXACTLY like I pictured you.
> 
> Well...actually at first for a week or so I thought you were a woman, but after that, yeah. spot on.



lol  

thanks everyone :-]

and everyone has great pictures


----------



## Loves Disney

Awww, Mickey1122 you are SOO cute!  You look so mature in those pictures lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> Awww, Mickey1122 you are SOO cute!  You look so mature in those pictures lol.



So mature...so very mature.   You look like you're a very level headed guy...


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> OMG you look almost exactly like my friend Carmen... weird...
> 
> anyway yeah Love everyones pics. *IS that you hsmld420 something... *sry...??? It's not how I pictured you, but after all this is the computer........
> 
> Love it!!




 Just call me Jaimie, or as Meesh (Meeshheartsdisney) calls me, Jam. Yeah. Those pictures are of moi. I'm pretty bored, so I think I'll take some more.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Mickey1122 said:


> First off, great pictures everyone!
> 
> 
> Here is me...this is the first time I've done anything like this. The lighting was REALLY bad when I took these, so they are not really accurate for a couple of reasons...
> 1. I am not that pale..I usually have much darker skin.
> 2. my hair is NOT black! It's a much lighter shade of brown.
> 3. The Animal Kindom sweatshirt makes me look bigger than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some extensive tanning, I looked like this.
> (Actually, when I took these, the camera went all funky and changed the color. I have NO idea why.)



Beautiful Pictures


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Okay, I was really bored.


----------



## Loves Disney

Okay, here I am. But I know I am going to be deleting the image soon rofl. I always end up doing that  

I hate all my pictures...and this one just came out crappy. I went to scan it into my computer and these gosh awful lines and dots and other marks decided to invade it lol. I couldn't edit them out and decided not to edit anything of my picture. So this is me and my ugliness rofl. The picture is also weird on the color. It is actually much more contrasting and I have a lot more of a tan. 

Now that I look at this after the scan...I look almost evilish rofl. 


<images removed>



Thanks to Sparx, here is a picture of me without the lines and icky mess. 

ETA: The shirt and the way I am positioned makes me look larger than I am rofl.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Loves Disney said:


> Okay, here I am. But I know I am going to be deleting the image soon rofl. I always end up doing that
> 
> I hate all my pictures...and this one just came out crappy. I went to scan it into my computer and these gosh awful lines and dots and other marks decided to invade it lol. I couldn't edit them out and decided not to edit anything of my picture. *So this is me and my ugliness rofl.* The picture is also weird on the color. It is actually much more contrasting and I have a lot more of a tan.



You are *not* ugly. Look at the post above you. _That's_ ugly.


----------



## Loves Disney

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> You are *not* ugly. Look at the post above you. _That's_ ugly.



Haha! No way rofl. I was almost hesitant to even post my picture right after yours lol. You're gorgeous.


----------



## Sparx

You look great. 
I can get try to get rid of those lines if you want?


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparx said:


> You look great.
> I can get try to get rid of those lines if you want?



Thanks lol. 

And how? lol I tried to do it with my photosuite editor (which is a pretty good program) and couldn't figure it out lol. I mean, by all means go ahead and try if you want rofl.


----------



## PrincessKally

Everyone, Jaimie, Caitlyn(I hope I spelled you name right...theres too many ways to spell it!) Andrew and everyone else....GREAT pictures! So lovely. Jaimie and Caitlyn neither of you are ugly! Your both so pretty!


----------



## Cali*Fornia

hey i am neww


----------



## Sparx

Loves Disney said:


> Thanks lol.
> 
> And how? lol I tried to do it with my photosuite editor (which is a pretty good program) and couldn't figure it out lol. I mean, by all means go ahead and try if you want rofl.





I got rid of them the best that I could.

The method I used was probably the longest way to do it. I brought it up to 600% and basically recolored the lines by selecting the next line of pixels over, and moving them. I removed the noise in the background by using the blur and smudge tool.


----------



## Cali*Fornia

hey kyra


----------



## Miss.Sk8~alot

hi hay


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparx said:


> I got rid of them the best that I could.
> 
> The method I used was probably the longest way to do it. I brought it up to 600% and basically recolored the lines by selecting the next line of pixels over, and moving them. I removed the noise in the background by using the blur and smudge tool.



Holy Crap, Sparx!!  LOL That is awesome!!!! Thank you very much...that is amazing how you could do that lol -- sorry, this is really amazing me rofl. I didn't think it was possible. Oh bother, lol.


Haha, it scares me to know you saw my picture at 600% rofl! Sorry if it causes any lasting nightmares lol.


ETA: I have the picture saved, would you be able to take me out of the post so that when I do get around to taking them off the board, it is gone lmao?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

PrincessKally said:


> Everyone, Jaimie, Caitlyn(I hope I spelled you name right...theres too many ways to spell it!) Andrew and everyone else....GREAT pictures! So lovely. Jaimie and Caitlyn neither of you are ugly! Your both so pretty!



Ah thanks, I guess.


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Everyone, Jaimie, Caitlyn(I hope I spelled you name right...theres too many ways to spell it!) Andrew and everyone else....GREAT pictures! So lovely. Jaimie and Caitlyn neither of you are ugly! Your both so pretty!



Thanks


----------



## BabyPiglet

Even with the lines you looked really pretty, you look so mature like you seem on here.   And Jam stop saying you're ugly you are really not.    I have a sweater exactly like that except it green and white... weird...

Since when is this a hi i am new...hey...hello.... thread. Not trying to be mean... It just bothers me....  

anyway you both look really pretty...

shelby: great job editing...


----------



## Cali*Fornia




----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> Even with the lines you looked really pretty, you look so mature like you seem on here.   And Jam stop saying you're ugly you are really not.    I have a sweater exactly like that except it green and white... weird...
> 
> Since when is this a hi i am new...hey...hello.... thread. Not trying to be mean... It just bothers me....
> 
> anyway you both look really pretty...
> 
> shelby: great job editing...



Aww, thanks


----------



## Sparx

Loves Disney said:


> Holy Crap, Sparx!!  LOL That is awesome!!!! Thank you very much...that is amazing how you could do that lol -- sorry, this is really amazing me rofl. I didn't think it was possible. Oh bother, lol.
> 
> 
> Haha, it scares me to know you saw my picture at 600% rofl! Sorry if it causes any lasting nightmares lol.
> 
> 
> ETA: I have the picture saved, would you be able to take me out of the post so that when I do get around to taking them off the board, it is gone lmao?



You're welcome. 

And its gone.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Here's another picture of me with some feet. I changed my hair color yesterday, what do you think. It's normally lighter.... more blondish...

Oh yeah and theres some feet!


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> Here's another picture of me with some feet. I changed my hair color yesterday, what do you think. It's normally lighter.... more blondish...
> 
> Oh yeah and theres some feet!



Cute!  

I would be scared if those were your feet.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> Cute!
> 
> I would be scared if those were your feet.



No my friends Cassandra's. We were really really hyper. 

Yeah feet!

Here's mine!





Just one pair though. The pure whites ones. The others is my friends.... We seem to be obsessed with feet!??


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I like your picture , BabyPiglet (I forget your name, sorry.)

And feet. I like feet. Lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I like your picture , BabyPiglet (I forget your name, sorry.)
> 
> And feet. I like feet. Lol.



Jenny...

I guess me and my friends do too.....?


----------



## PrincessKally

Very pretty jenny...oh and you have lovely feet (I guess?) hahahha


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

cute pics everyone!


----------



## Hollister




----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


>



Cute....


----------



## Hollister

and here's my bling


----------



## PrincessKally

Very nice Hollister, I guess I never paid attention to whether you for female or male, I guess I just assumed female, until now of course.


----------



## Hollister

PrincessKally said:


> Very nice Hollister, I guess I never paid attention to whether you for female or male, I guess I just assumed female, until now of course.



haha. yeah im a guy.


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Cute!
> 
> I would be scared if those were your feet.


Cat, I can do that.


----------



## Loves Disney

Captain Brain said:


> Cat, I can do that.



You have successfully scared me for the night. rofl. Now let me alone as I go and take my picture off the thread lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Hollister said:


> haha. yeah im a guy.



Hhaha yes I realize that now...Sorry for thinking you were a girl.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

You're gorgeous Loves_Disney! Have you ever considered modelling?

Hollister, you are so CUTE!

I don't want to post my picture yet... everytime I try and get a good picture I end up deleting it from the camera and putting on a sweater. 

~C.B.


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> *You're gorgeous Loves_Disney! Have you ever considered modelling?*
> 
> Hollister, you are so CUTE!
> 
> ~C.B.




LOL, that just made my night lol. Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> LOL, that just made my night lol. Thank you so much for the compliment!



No problem, you _are_ really pretty! I wish my skin was that clear 

~C.B.


----------



## Hollister

PrincessKally said:


> Hhaha yes I realize that now...Sorry for thinking you were a girl.




its fine. i am glad you know now.


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Okay, here I am. But I know I am going to be deleting the image soon rofl. I always end up doing that
> 
> I hate all my pictures...and this one just came out crappy. I went to scan it into my computer and these gosh awful lines and dots and other marks decided to invade it lol. I couldn't edit them out and decided not to edit anything of my picture. So this is me and my ugliness rofl. The picture is also weird on the color. It is actually much more contrasting and I have a lot more of a tan.
> 
> Now that I look at this after the scan...I look almost evilish rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Sparx, here is a picture of me without the lines and icky mess.
> 
> ETA: The shirt and the way I am positioned makes me look larger than I am rofl.


That is a beautiful picture, Cat.

For some reason I keep seeing you as your VMK character, despite seeing your picture a few times.


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> You're gorgeous Loves_Disney! Have you ever considered modelling?
> 
> *Hollister, you are so CUTE!*
> 
> I don't want to post my picture yet... everytime I try and get a good picture I end up deleting it from the camera and putting on a sweater.
> 
> ~C.B.




thank you


----------



## PrincessKally

Hollister said:


> its fine. i am glad you know now.



Okay I'm glad your not upset or something


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> You have successfully scared me for the night. rofl. Now let me alone as I go and take my picture off the thread lol.


I may post a picture sometime this week. 

*perfoms innocent child whistle*


----------



## Sparx

cait is gorgeous. I wish she'd stop deleting her pictures. haha

hollister's pretty cute too.

we're an attractive bunch of teen disers. haha


----------



## Hollister

Captain Brain said:


> I may post a picture sometime this week.
> 
> *perfoms innocent child whistle*



i've never seen a picture of you.


----------



## Captain Brain

Hollister said:


> i've never seen a picture of you.


I think that I have one on here from God knows how long ago...I should update.


----------



## Hollister

Captain Brain said:


> I think that I have one on here from God knows how long ago...I should update.



haha, update is good.


----------



## Loves Disney

Thanks, Brain for the compliment! And haha Sparx!! Thanks. lol.  

Billy, you are adorable!!! You should definitely update on here!!


----------



## Captain Brain

Captain Brain said:


> I re-did it.


*shameless picture bump*

I look basically the same.


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Thanks, Brain for the compliment! And haha Sparx!! Thanks. lol.
> 
> Billy, you are adorable!!! You should definitely update on here!!


Thanks.


----------



## PrincessKally

Captain Brain said:


> I think that I have one on here from God knows how long ago...*I should update*.



Yes you should I wonder If you look how I picture you.....


----------



## Captain Brain

PrincessKally said:


> Yes you should I wonder If you look how I picture you.....


Scroll two posts up.


----------



## PrincessKally

Sparx said:


> cait is gorgeous. I wish she'd stop deleting her pictures. haha
> 
> hollister's pretty cute too.
> 
> *we're an attractive bunch of teen disers. haha*


*

I must agree with Sparx, everyone is attractive and cute, and I don't care what you all say, I have not seen one ugly picture on here yet!*


----------



## Hollister

Captain Brain said:


> *shameless picture bump*
> 
> I look basically the same.




im so happy now, i finally get to put a face to the name. good picture.


----------



## Loves Disney

Billy!! You're even more adorable than I had remembered the picture being lol.


----------



## Hollister

PrincessKally said:


> I must agree with Sparx, everyone is attractive and cute, and I don't care what you all say, I have not seen one ugly picture on here yet!




true that, haha.


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Billy!! You're even more adorable than I had remembered the picture being lol.


Err...Thanks? I think. 



I will update later in the week. (When I can get my paws on the camera!)


----------



## Loves Disney

Captain Brain said:


> *Err...Thanks? I think.*
> 
> 
> 
> I will update later in the week. (When I can get my paws on the camera!)



Yes, think. LOL Because I remembered you as being really cute before and then to see the picture again is to remind me lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Captain Brain said:


> Scroll two posts up.



How did I miss that? You're a cutie!
That is actually somewhere along the lines of how I imagined you!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Captain Brain said:


> *shameless picture bump*
> 
> I look basically the same.



You're adorable!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Actually a lot of the guys around here are adorable.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Aww Billy, you're a sweet heart! 

~C.B.


----------



## Captain Brain

Thanks.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Actually a lot of the guys around here are adorable.



Raging hormones Jaimie? 

~C.B.


----------



## BabyPiglet

He is. And I also had temporarily forgotten how adorable you are.

Shelby is right. We're all awesome looking.  By the power of Walt Disney...

so weird....


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Raging hormones Jaimie?
> 
> ~C.B.



You bet.  




Acutally, I'm like this all the time.


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> You bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acutally, I'm like this all the time.



Constant Raging Hormones.... hmmmmm I wish.....

anyway yeah... okay... like I said you're ALL really cute....


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Omg Disney's magic made me more representable. 

Sorry. Had to say that.


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Omg Disney's magic made me more representable.
> 
> Sorry. Had to say that.



more representable... I think I've heard my mom ay that too me...
OMG I reached 2,000 posts and I din't even realize it!!!


----------



## Loves Disney

Is this some hott thread or what? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1IElrM57BU


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> You bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acutally, I'm like this all the time.



Sometimes I get like that; I still can't get over how gorgeous Hollister is! How come the guys at my school aren't as good looking as these DIS'ers? No fair!

~C.B.


----------



## PrincessKally

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Actually a lot of the guys around here are adorable.



I must agree with you on that.


----------



## PrincessKally

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Sometimes I get like that; I still can't get over how gorgeous Hollister is! How come the guys at my school aren't as good looking as these DIS'ers? No fair!
> 
> ~C.B.



Haha I agree with that statement too.

I'm in quite the agreeable mood.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Is this some hott thread or what?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1IElrM57BU



Now _that_, is hilarious! 

~C.B.


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Sometimes I get like that; *I still can't get over how gorgeous Hollister is!* How come the guys at my school aren't as good looking as these DIS'ers? No fair!
> 
> ~C.B.




thank you! you guys are amazing, haha.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> thank you! you guys are amazing, haha.



So are you 

~C.B.


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister, watch it, lol, I think you are starting to grow a fan base. lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Well it's completly true. If I didn't have a boyfriend... jk..

Guys at my school are mostly dumb joks... ergh dumb joks....


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> Well it's completly true. If I didn't have a boyfriend... jk..
> 
> Guys at my school are mostly dumb joks... ergh dumb joks....


 I hate those guys...quite a few at my school, populars...hhaa


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Hollister, watch it, lol, I think you are starting to grow a fan base. lol.



LoL I'm sorry. I can't help it, I blame it on those hormones! 

~C.B.


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> I hate those guys...quite a few at my school, populars...hhaa



aaahhhh It's not that they're popular. It's that my english teacher gives them bonus points for just being big dumb joks.... EEERGGGHHH AND SHE HATES ME. Calm down Jenny this isn't a rant thread this is a lets talk about how hot everyone is thread


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Eh, I'm blaming the guys on this one. 

It's their fault their hormones made them cute!


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh, I'm blaming the guys on this one.
> 
> It's their fault their hormones made them cute!



truer words were never said...


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh, I'm blaming the guys on this one.
> 
> It's their fault their hormones made them cute!




Omg, in the gym locker room the guys are so conceited. they stand in front in the mirror and pose! then they fix their hair and pose some more, dress out, pose, get water, pose.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh, I'm blaming the guys on this one.
> 
> It's their fault their hormones made them cute!



Oh god, I'm going to have to remember that one. So true.

~C.B.


----------



## PrincessKally

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh, I'm blaming the guys on this one.
> 
> It's their fault their hormones made them cute!



I am so stealing that and using that! hahaha That made me really really laugh!

Darn teenagers and their hormones!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

They have to impress us women.


----------



## Captain Brain

Actually Jenny, the truest words ever spoken, or rather sang in this case are:  The first cut is the deepest.


----------



## PrincessKally

They can impress me, I am perfectly fine with taht!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> Omg, in the gym locker room the guys are so conceited. they stand in front in the mirror and pose! then they fix their hair and pose some more, dress out, pose, get water, pose.



I know they're always like " I'm soooo hot. Jenny huh... I'm sooo hot" "Look at my bod"   And they try to show off when we're in PE. So annoying they also have no personality...


Look Hollister's funny too....

if only I didn't have a bf......

jk


----------



## ThinkTink510




----------



## BabyPiglet

Captain Brain said:


> Actually Jenny, the truest words ever spoken, or rather sang in this case are:  The first cut is the deepest.



watev.... Billy..... haha jk ... You're way better that the dumb joks too....


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> Omg, in the gym locker room the guys are so conceited. they stand in front in the mirror and pose! then they fix their hair and pose some more, dress out, pose, get water, pose.



Sounds like some of the ladies at our school. After gym class, they will also stand around the locker room in their underwear talking about who has the bigger butt lol. I swear, I walked into the room one day and they were lined up trying to judge. Scared me silly rofl.


----------



## Captain Brain

BabyPiglet said:


> I know they're always like " I'm soooo hot. Jenny huh... I'm sooo hot" "Look at my bod"   And they try to show off when we're in PE. So annoying they also have no personality...
> 
> 
> Look Hollister's funny too....
> 
> if only I didn't have a bf......
> 
> jk


Jenny, I think that you should leave this thread before you have to utter that sentence again...

"If only I didn't have a boyfriend..."


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> Omg, in the gym locker room the guys are so conceited. they stand in front in the mirror and pose! then they fix their hair and pose some more, dress out, pose, get water, pose.



Are you serious?  The only thing that could make that funnier, would be if you said they flex their biceps too.

~C.B.


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> I know they're always like " I'm soooo hot. Jenny huh... I'm sooo hot" "Look at my bod"   And they try to show off when we're in PE. So annoying they also have no personality...
> 
> 
> Look Hollister's funny too....
> 
> if only I didn't have a bf......
> 
> jk



haha, i love to see someone who thinks they can get anyone, rejected. it makes me laugh


----------



## Captain Brain

ThinkTink510 said:


>


Beautiful picture, Kayla.


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Sounds like some of the ladies at our school. After gym class, they will also stand around the locker room in their underwear talking about who has the bigger butt lol. I swear, I walked into the room one day and they were lined up trying to judge. Scared me silly rofl.




Cat, you're going to make me wake my parents up!


----------



## PrincessKally

Cat, now that is utterly HILARIOUS.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Sounds like some of the ladies at our school. After gym class, they will also stand around the locker room in their underwear talking about who has the bigger butt lol. I swear, I walked into the room one day and they were lined up trying to judge. Scared me silly rofl.



 Seriously?! I don't think I have laughed that hard all month! Thank you so much!

~C.B.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Captain Brain said:


> Jenny, I think that you should leave this thread before you have to utter that sentence again...
> 
> "If only I didn't have a boyfriend..."



Naaahhhh I love Mason... These are just a few flirting compliments.... 

Girls in my locker room walk around in there underwear but instead of seeing if they have a big butt they talkabout ways too make themself skinnier and how fat they are....

skinny little sticks


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> I know they're always like " I'm soooo hot. Jenny huh... I'm sooo hot" "Look at my bod"   And *they try to show off when we're in PE*. So annoying they also have no personality...



I swear. Last summer. There was this really hot guy that I'd hang out with at work. (Yes, at work. Haha) He'd always try to show off, and I'd have to pretend to hate it when really, on the inside, I was melting.


----------



## BabyPiglet

My floor is seriously going to have to be replaced. I've been rolling on it all day....


----------



## Captain Brain

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I swear. Last summer. There was this really hot guy that I'd hang out with at work. (Yes, at work. Haha) He'd always try to show off, and I'd have to pretend to hate it when really, on the inside, I was melting.


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> My floor is seriously going to have to be replaced. I've been rolling on it all day....



rolling from laughing or rolling just because? haha


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> My floor is seriously going to have to be replaced. I've been rolling on it all day....


----------



## Loves Disney

Captain Brain said:


> Cat, you're going to make me wake my parents up!



Naturally.  haha.


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> rolling from laughing or rolling just because? haha



You know, that very question has been so convientely "rolling" in mind today also.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> rolling from laughing or rolling just because? haha



a little of both... its great excercise you know


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Girls are so strange. I know I don't prance around in my underwear, even at home! What with the little short shorts they wear, I'm surprised they even bother to put pants on at all!  

~C.B.


----------



## PrincessKally

I'm not gona lie, This conversation has to be one of the funniest and best convo's I've had in like the past 3 days.....


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Heck, this is the best conversation of my life! Talking to guys about guys. What could be better?


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

BabyPiglet said:


> a little of both... its great excercise you know



By the end of tonight, we are all going to have six-packs from laughing so hard.

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> I'm not gona lie, This conversation has to be one of the funniest and best convo's I've had in like the past 3 days.....



I second that.... and on the most unlikely thread....

Those girls really bug me. Cuz they prance around like that then get all mad when they're late for the next class. I get in there get dressed adn leave it's not that hard. You don't have to stand in front the mirror saying "So, Ashley do you think I'm fat. Should I take a couple more ExLax"


----------



## Hollister

there is a girl at my school, she wore this skirt on like the windiest day of the year. it flys up and all the guys are staring and she putting barely any effort on putting it down and she's saying stuff like 'stop looking' and ' you know you cant have dis' at least TRY to get it down.


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> By the end of tonight, we are all going to have six-packs from laughing so hard.
> 
> ~Caitlin



Is that a promise?


----------



## PrincessKally

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> By the end of tonight, we are all going to have six-packs from laughing so hard.
> 
> ~Caitlin



  
This is probably the best convo I've had on the Dis yet!


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> I second that.... and on the most unlikely thread....
> 
> Those girls really bug me. Cuz they prance around like that then get all mad when they're late for the next class. I get in there get dressed adn leave it's not that hard. You don't have to stand in front the mirror saying "So, Ashley do you think I'm fat. Should I take a couple more ExLax"



haha, true


----------



## Captain Brain

I really should go to sleep now...


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I think I'd look weird with a six pack.

Its just not normal!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Is that a promise?



It is if we can keep us all entertained. If you want a toned face from smiling so much, we should get Hollister to post some more pictures of himself  .

~C.B.


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> This is probably the best convo I've had on the Dis yet!



At least on my top 10..... ! 

Are you serious about the girl with the skirt??? At least LOOK like your trying... We have word sat my skool for people like that....


----------



## PrincessKally

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> It is if we can keep us all entertained. If you want a toned face from smiling so much, we should get Hollister to post some more pictures of himself  .
> 
> ~C.B.



 Alright boys post your pictures!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Okay now I'm hysterical.


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> It is if we can keep us all entertained. If you want a toned face from smiling so much, we should get Hollister to post some more pictures of himself  .
> 
> ~C.B.




im not decent xD im in my pajamas right now, laughing from these conversations.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Yeah I think us girls have posted enough......

GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS !!!!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> im not decent xD im in my pajamas right now, laughing from these conversations.



Not decent?! That's it, post some indecent pictures for us! 

~Caitlin


----------



## Captain Brain

This conversation is probably one of the weirdest I have ever had, with the exception of toilet seats....


----------



## ThinkTink510

Captain Brain said:


> Beautiful picture, Kayla.



Thanks


----------



## PrincessKally

Well you are chatting with a bunch of crazy teenage girls....if gets weird sometimes. You'll get used to it.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

We don't bite.


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> At least on my top 10..... !
> 
> Are you serious about the girl with the skirt??? At least LOOK like your trying... We have word sat my skool for people like that....



dead serious. her name was ja-nai or something. the 9th graders only have portables so she should have not wore a skirt. she wakes up then notices its wicked windy. short skirt time! it wasnt pretty xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Not decent?! That's it, post some indecent pictures for us!
> 
> ~Caitlin



You better stop it or you'll get this thread closed down. Then where would we get all the guys pictures and get to make fun of joks and skinny sticks?


----------



## Captain Brain

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> We don't bite.


Whatever.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

PrincessKally said:


> Well you are chatting with a bunch of crazy teenage girls....if gets weird sometimes. You'll get used to it.



Amen! What did you expect from adolescent females?

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

Captain Brain said:


> This conversation is probably one of the weirdest I have ever had, with the exception of toilet seats....



Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol. 

Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.


----------



## Captain Brain

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Amen! What did you expect from adolescent females?
> 
> ~Caitlin


Something normal?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Actually. I'm fine with the shirt.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol.
> 
> Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.



no words for how hard I am laughing right now....


----------



## Captain Brain

Loves Disney said:


> Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol.
> 
> Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Loves Disney said:


> Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol.
> 
> Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.



 c'mon Cat would we think that???


----------



## PrincessKally

Loves Disney said:


> Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol.
> 
> Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.



 c'mon Cat would we think that???


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

BabyPiglet said:


> You better stop it or you'll get this thread closed down. Then where would we get all the guys pictures and get to make fun of joks and skinny sticks?



How about some PM's then? Just joking, don't worry. I don't want anybody in the room to see the indecent PM's, haha

~Cailtin


----------



## Hollister

Loves Disney said:


> Heh, you should join a chat with Alyssa and I someday. You'll never think of "weird" the same way again lol.
> 
> Hollister, do you really think it was wise for you to tell a bunch of hormone crazed girls that you are in your pj's? They are probably wishing you don't wear a shirt to bed. lol.




oops, sorry. haha. I do wear shirts to bed though. its crazy how we are talking about stick thin people and skirts flying up on a picture board. xD we are going to be killed tomorrow.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> oops, sorry. haha. its crazy how we are talking about stick thin people and skirts flying up on a picture board. xD we are going to be killed tomorrow.



my thoughts exactly......

OOOOOO shirts off men!!!!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> oops, sorry. haha. its crazy how we are talking about stick thin people and skirts flying up on a picture board. xD we are going to be killed tomorrow.



Maybe not killed, but our spam will be removed and we will all get warnings!

~Caitlin


----------



## PrincessKally

Nahh...


----------



## PrincessKally

Our spam wil be removed? What??


----------



## BabyPiglet

Yeah and we thought the stupid Dare thread would never be closed either....

Aw well... we're just commenting how hot everyone is... perhaps flirting a litte... only a little though


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Thanks a lot Loves_Disney, now you've got me thinking about guys in pj's! (Not that that's necessarily a bad thing...  )

~Caitlin


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Maybe not killed, but our spam will be removed and we will all get warnings!
> 
> ~Caitlin



aww! no one will be able to see what goes on after hours. haha.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

But its fun.


----------



## PrincessKally

there is nothing wrong with innocent flirting or talking about how cute everyone is.


----------



## Loves Disney

Quick, someone posts a picture of themselves and we'll pretend as if none of this ever happened. Listen, I don't care if the picture is of you and your mom at the last family reunion cook-out with uncle fred and aunt bertha. Just get something up there fast so we can all claim we stayed on topic. Or insanity. Which ever comes first.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Okay, since Hollister is managing to put up with us for like, 10 pages:
This is for him. Rotfl. Even though none of it's good. rotfl.


----------



## Hollister

Sparx said:


> This is me with my hair sorta kinda almost nearly straight (note the shower curtain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same pic, (photoshoped) and to all the graphically inclined, I did a blur, and a dark stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me on halloween. Also photoshopped. I did a gausian blur and a pink layer with 60% opacity(sp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic that I photoshopped. I took out the colour, and lowered the brightness and raised the contrast. (they eyes of this pic is my siggy, i left the colour in the iris in those)




shelby looks so different from this!  back on topic. xD i dont mean to pick on shelby but it was the first picture i saw.


----------



## PrincessKally

After hours on the Teen Board,,,,BEWARE


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> there is nothing wrong with innocent flirting or talking about how cute everyone is.



innocent little flirting = what teens are all about

We were just saying how the guys on here are hot and how Hollister should sleep with his shirt off. Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> aww! no one will be able to see what goes on after hours. haha.



Now that would be a shame, it's so much fun after hours 

~Caitlin


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Okay, since Hollister is managing to put up with us for like, 10 pages:
> This is for him. Rotfl. Even though none of it's good. rotfl.



hater blockers!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Hollister said:


> hater blockers!



??


----------



## BabyPiglet

haha


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hahaha we need another picture of Hollister!!!!


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Now that would be a shame, it's so much fun after hours
> 
> ~Caitlin



Sorry, just had to mention how you keep signing your name. It looks so funny to me considering that is my name -- and right down to the spelling rofl. I keep looking at it and it just runs weird


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> ??




thats the slang for oversized sunglasses. i dont actually call them that.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Ohh! I thought you hated me.


----------



## PrincessKally

Wow, I don;t even know what page I posted my pictures on its so far away now!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Sorry, just had to mention how you keep signing your name. It looks so funny to me considering that is my name -- and right down to the spelling rofl. I keep looking at it and it just runs weird



LoL, it's unusual for the spelling of our name to be identical. There is far too many ways to spell it.

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Ohh! I thought you hated me.



ohhhhh no. He better not of... We'd have to virtually beat him up....

pics hollister pics  !!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

No sunglasses, aka hater blockers. I love that.


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Ohh! I thought you hated me.




haha, no way


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Wow, I don;t even know what page I posted my pictures on its so far away now!



I don't even see the page I posted mine on lol.



Sparkle_Cherry said:


> LoL, it's unusual for the spelling of our name to be identical. There is far too many ways to spell it.
> 
> ~Caitlin



That is why it's weird to me lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

this is me ... hehe 





not really i wish


----------



## PrincessKally

Yay for no hate blockers!


----------



## Hollister

here I am with my cousin. our tire popped that night xD


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Yay for no hate blockers!



hater blockers - non existent


----------



## PrincessKally

I love marilyn Monroe, and by the way I love your sig, I've always thought that, but enver said it. She ahs amazing quotes...


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> here I am with my cousin. our tire popped that night xD



yuo really are cute......


----------



## PrincessKally

yay Hollister posted another picture!


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> No sunglasses, aka hater blockers. I love that.




aww, pretty.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

*Waits for Caitlin Cherry --- I will call her that for the time being because there's another Caitlin --- to obsess over Hollister.*


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> I love marilyn Monroe, and by the way I love your sig, I've always thought that, but enver said it. She ahs amazing quotes...




I see you also like marylin .....  I just thinks she's so classy. I've always thought I belong in the era...

now back to hollister...


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> I see you also like marylin .....  I just thinks she's so classy. I've always thought I belong in the era...
> 
> now back to hollister...



i want to see you guys! haha


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> I see you also like marylin .....  I just thinks she's so classy. I've always thought I belong in the era...
> 
> now back to hollister...



If I could go back in time that would be the era I would go abck too....no doubt.

So hollister you're the only one on here talking right now that I am not on first name basis with......


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> i want to see you guys! haha



this is me 





   in the white shirt


----------



## PrincessKally

If you scroll back a buncha pages I have pictures there...I'm to lazy to try and get them in here again!


----------



## Hollister

PrincessKally said:


> If I could go back in time that would be the era I would go abck too....no doubt.
> 
> So hollister you're the only one on here talking right now that I am not on first name basis with......




oops, im tyler


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the white shirt



^ note that those feet are not hers.


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the white shirt




brilliant, blowing bubbles is crazy fun.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> here I am with my cousin. our tire popped that night xD



Hollister, where did you get so beautiful? ... And out of curiosity, what kind of pj's do you wear? 

~Caitlin


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> ^ note that those feet are not hers.



omg if they were i would be scared


----------



## BabyPiglet

Tyler....hhhmmmmm. That works for oyu...  Princess Kally (name?) your the one who looks like my friend Carmen...?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

This afternoon, I had a gut feeling that I should've revived this thread:

do you crush on someone on the dis?


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Hollister, where did you get so beautiful? ... And out of curiosity, what kind of pj's do you wear?
> 
> ~Caitlin



uhm i wear plaid bottoms and a white shirt. haha


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> omg if they were i would be scared



no my friends......... weird if they were tho huh...

so yeah what kinda pj's?


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> Tyler....hhhmmmmm. That works for oyu...  Princess Kally (name?) your the one who looks like my friend Carmen...?



She's Lauren.

How do I remember this stuff!?!?!?


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> This afternoon, I had a gut feeling that I should've revived this thread:
> 
> do you crush on someone on the dis?



I shouldn't....



Hollister said:


> uhm i wear plaid bottoms and a white shirt. haha



it's good minus the white shirt of course


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> uhm i wear plaid bottoms and a white shirt. haha



Thanks a lot, I think I officially have a new DIS crush now 

~Caitlin


----------



## PrincessKally

I am Lauren!


----------



## Hollister

i dont think i ever had an online crush. its kind of weird thinking about it. xD


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I just realized. I'm also wearing plaid pajama pants.


Weird.


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I just realized. I'm also wearing plaid pajama pants.
> 
> 
> Weird.



ooooooooh it's fate Jam... fate!

online crush would be weird although Shelby and Mike did though....


----------



## PrincessKally

Mine are tiedye -


----------



## PrincessKally

Online crush, I couldn't without like meeting the person I don't think...


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> i dont think i ever had an online crush. its kind of weird thinking about it. xD



It is. But, I can't help it if the guys at my school don't look like that. Is it just in the U.S. that guys are like that?

~Caitlin


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> *ooooooooh it's fate Jam... fate!*
> 
> online crush would be weird although Shelby and Mike did though....



Now, the big question.

Tyler. What color are your pants?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> It is. But, I can't help it if the guys at my school don't look like that. Is it just in the U.S. that guys are like that?
> 
> ~Caitlin



Naaahhhh my cousin lives in Germany and she says the guys are even worse there... all hagenbagen and stuff

I would def. have to meet the person probably. A little flirty crush isn't bad though...


----------



## Loves Disney

You guys are still at it? Wow, what a thread to keep eating at heh. Luckily I stopped a couple pages ago. I'm a good little angel:

<image removed>


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> It is. But, I can't help it if the guys at my school don't look like that. Is it just in the U.S. that guys are like that?
> 
> ~Caitlin



you live in canada? thats so cool.


----------



## BabyPiglet

.........


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> what a fancy halo....



Pure gold, baby.


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Now, the big question.
> 
> Tyler. What color are your pants?



plaid. xD


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Eh. So are mine. They're red and white.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh I totally meant that the US guys are def. not like this and they're like this everywhere...


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

The guys at my school are not cute and jerks.

Even one of the most popular girls in my school admitted that to me.


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> The guys at my school are not cute and jerks.
> 
> Even one of the most popular girls in my school admitted that to me.



Like I said before the popular jok guys rely on there popular jokness to get thru everything. But Tyler here is perfect, personality, funniness, knows how to spell better than me....


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> you live in canada? thats so cool.



Thanks, but I would so much rather live in the U.S.

~Caitlin

P.S. Nice halo other Caitlin.


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> Like I said before the popular jok guys rely on there popular jokness to get thru everything. But Tyler here is perfect, personality, funniness, knows how to spell better than me....



Who's Tyler? lol.


----------



## PrincessKally




----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> Like I said before the popular jok guys rely on there popular jokness to get thru everything. But Tyler here is perfect, personality, funniness, knows how to spell better than me....




thankss, when i get tired and lazy i dont even bother to fix my typo's.its horrible. its a huge mess. haha


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Thanks, but I would so much rather live in the U.S.
> 
> ~Caitlin
> 
> *P.S. Nice halo other Caitlin.*



Thanks, other Caitlin. I just shined it this morning.  lol.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Tyler = Hollister.


----------



## Loves Disney

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Tyler = Hollister.



Oh, ok. lol. Methinks I should have known that. lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Tylers Hollister......   I bet he's is so loving the attention. I bet he's got girls all over him all the time....


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> Tylers Hollister......   I bet he's is so loving the attention. *I bet he's got girls all over him all the time*....



Bet his parents are just lovin' that.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> Thanks, other Caitlin. I just shined it this morning.  lol.



ooooo turtle wax!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

At yet his relationship status is not looking.


----------



## PrincessKally

Oh my I just had some funny witty remark to make and I forgot ti. So I thought I'd share anyways.


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Oh my I just had some funny witty remark to make and I forgot ti. So I thought I'd share anyways.



hahaha that happens to me all the time....

I bet his parents just loved that they borned a perfect little boy.... 

hehe (borned??? Gosh Jenny grammar)


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Oh my I just had some funny witty remark to make and I forgot ti. So I thought I'd share anyways.



That happens to me all the time. And yet people think I'm not witty. I tell them...I thought up something witty! I just can't remember.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

People tell me that I'm witty, and I have no idea how I am.


----------



## Hollister

BabyPiglet said:


> Tylers Hollister......   I bet he's is so loving the attention. I bet he's got girls all over him all the time....



I really dont have people all over me. everyone is so shy here. haha


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> I really dont have people all over me. everyone is so shy here. haha



You've probably noticed, then, that the Teen section of the DIS is the polar opposite.


----------



## PrincessKally

Lots of people are shy everywhere.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

After debating about it a lot... I'm going to get it over with and post some pictures. I'll start you off with a nice pet picture though, and then get ready to wince...
















The first picture of me is from Christmas two years ago (can you tell from the snow?), and the other one is from summer of 2006, when we went to Pacific City in Oregon. Maybe I'll post a recent picture sometime.

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> I really dont have people all over me. everyone is so shy here. haha



haha not here. Couples making out all over the hallways. Guys with like 5 dates on friday... sad really....

cant keep anything personal


----------



## Hollister

Loves Disney said:


> You've probably noticed, then, that the Teen section of the DIS is the polar opposite.



i meant at school, haha. but yeah, teen board is funner. people are so straight forward


----------



## Loves Disney

Other Caitlin, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> i meant at school, haha. but yeah, teen board is funner. people are so straight forward



I know you meant at school.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92




----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet  53 
HSMndLKfan92  53 
PrincessKally  46 
Loves Disney  37 
Hollister  36 
Sparkle_Cherry  26 

My 46 are basically all from this conversation!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> i meant at school, haha. but yeah, teen board is funner. people are so straight forward



i mean yeah... cuz who cares really what the people 3000 miles away from you think...  Actually I do care waht u guys think. I car ewhat all my friends thik....


----------



## Hollister

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> After debating about it a lot... I'm going to get it over with and post some pictures. I'll start you off with a nice pet picture though, and then get ready to wince...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture of me is from Christmas two years ago (can you tell from the snow?), and the other one is from summer of 2006, when we went to Pacific City in Oregon. Maybe I'll post a recent picture sometime.
> 
> ~Caitlin



aww, i love these pictures


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> BabyPiglet  53
> HSMndLKfan92  53
> PrincessKally  46
> Loves Disney  37
> Hollister  36
> Sparkle_Cherry  26
> 
> My 46 are basically all from this conversation!



37 posts to prove I have no life at 1 in the morning.


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> BabyPiglet  53
> HSMndLKfan92  53
> PrincessKally  46
> Loves Disney  37
> Hollister  36
> Sparkle_Cherry  26
> 
> My 46 are basically all from this conversation!



ooooooo yeah 46!!!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Other Caitlin, you're gorgeous!



Thank you, I know it's silly but my heart was beating so fast when I posted those. I didn't want people to think I was ugly- my body looks like a pear!

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Thank you, I know it's silly but my heart was beating so fast when I posted those. I didn't want people to think I was ugly- my body looks like a pear!
> 
> ~Caitlin



It does not!!!! You very cute!!!! 

Is it one in the moring where you live?? It's 12 here. But I'm planning to stay up all night anyway!!!


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Thank you, I know it's silly but my heart was beating so fast when I posted those. I didn't want people to think I was ugly- my body looks like a pear!
> 
> ~Caitlin



You are VERY pretty.  

It took now...after 2 someodd years...for me to post my picture. lol. Though, aside from the fact that I think I am hideous, I have other reasons for not wanting to post my picture in a hurry lol. In fact, with those reasons I can put a guy behind bars.


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> i mean yeah... cuz who cares really what the people 3000 miles away from you think*...  Actually I do care waht u guys think. I car ewhat all my friends thik....*


*

Aww you consider us your friends! that makes me feel so special! I have definatly gotten more comfotable on the boards and around all of you guys.

Caitlin cherry your so pretty dno't worry!*


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

BabyPiglet said:


> It does not!!!! You very cute!!!!
> 
> Is it one in the moring where you live?? It's 12 here. But I'm planning to stay up all night anyway!!!



Thank you  .

It's actually only 10 pm here.

~Caitlin

P.S. the brunette in photo 2 is my older sister.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Eh. I'm up the latest. It's 1:04 am in Jersey. Happy Sunday


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> aww, i love these pictures



Thanks 

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Aww you consider us your friends! that makes me feel so special! I have definatly gotten more comfotable on the boards and around all of you guys.
> 
> Caitlin cherry your so pretty dno't worry!



Of course I consider you my friends... 

Both Caitlins you're VERY pretty. You both have really cute faces.. I'm the one that's ugly... haha


----------



## Loves Disney

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh. I'm up the latest. It's 1:04 am in Jersey. Happy Sunday



We are same time zone. LOL. It's that time here now.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

BabyPiglet said:


> Of course I consider you my friends...
> 
> Both Caitlins you're VERY pretty. You both have really cute faces.. I'm *the one that's ugly*... haha



Nu-uh. that position belongs to me.


----------



## Hollister

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Eh. I'm up the latest. It's 1:04 am in Jersey. Happy Sunday



same here


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Nu-uh. that position belongs to me.



okay... we're all girls so we're all gonna talk about how ugly we are.... that's just who we are.... Lets say everyone on her is gaw-juss...especially Tyler... Now can we agree on that???


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> Of course I consider you my friends...
> 
> Both Caitlins you're VERY pretty. You both have really cute faces.. I'm the one that's ugly... haha



You are NOT ugly! So shut up rofl. 

Also, did you quote the halo pic? I am going to be deleting all the pics of me from here soon so can I ask a favor? rofl...would you mind taking the links to the pic out? haha. 

I just get paranoid about stuff like that after what happened the last time I ever posted a picture of me lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Or me.


----------



## Hollister

i honestly havent seen one ugly person on DIS


----------



## PrincessKally

I agree everyone is lovely.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Oh please, none of you are ugly. You're all very beautiful girls! Except for Tyler, who is in fact, a boy.  

~Caitlin


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I'm just so self concious.

My friend literally will slap me if I start freaking out.


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> i honestly havent seen one ugly person on DIS



Then perhaps you have not seen my picture on this thread yet. lol.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> You are NOT ugly! So shut up rofl.
> 
> Also, did you quote the halo pic? I am going to be deleting all the pics of me from here soon so can I ask a favor? rofl...would you mind taking the links to the pic out? haha.
> 
> I just get paranoid about stuff like that after what happened the last time I ever posted a picture of me lol.



oooohhhh No I didn't quote it... Awesome yellow circle ( i mean halo) though...

What does rofl mean... brain freeze...


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

rolling on the floor laughing.

i personally prefer the T.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hollister said:


> i honestly havent seen one ugly person on DIS



me neither!!! Like I said I guess the Disney thing makes us all beautiful...


----------



## BabyPiglet

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> i personally prefer the T.



I knew that.... really...I did!!!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Then perhaps you have not seen my picture on this thread yet. lol.



Oh hush. You have beautiful skin, and I love your hair colour!

~Caitlin


----------



## Hollister

Loves Disney said:


> Then perhaps you have not seen my picture on this thread yet. lol.



i have, you look very classic. i love it


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> oooohhhh No I didn't quote it... Awesome yellow circle ( i mean halo) though...
> 
> What does rofl mean... brain freeze...



Page 190.


----------



## PrincessKally

Being teenages girls we all are very self conscious. But don't worry none fo you girls hafta be, you're all very lovely


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> Page 190.



huh??


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> huh??



her picture is on that page.


----------



## Hollister

from this point lets type without using backspace. just to see all the mistakes we make. haha


----------



## Loves Disney

Hollister said:


> i have, you look very classic. i love it



Classic. That is something I haven't been termed yet.  lol Thanks.


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Being teenages girls we all are very self conscious. But don't worry none fo you girls hafta be, you're all very lovely



I'm not lonely??? Who told you I was lonely??? Cant prove it....


----------



## Loves Disney

BabyPiglet said:


> huh??



You quoted me on that page lol. I was just wondering if you could take the link out lol.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> from this point lets type without using backspace. just to see all the mistakes we make. haha



Oh, no. I make too many mistakes to do that, my typing would be illegible!

~Caitlin


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

My typing would be . . hmm. I don't know.


----------



## PrincessKally

BabyPiglet said:


> I'm not lonely??? Who told you I was lonely??? Cant prove it....



Lonely what??


----------



## Loves Disney

Thank you, BabyPiglet!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

PrincessKally said:


> Lonely what??



confused....

Caitlin I did take it out...


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

PrincessKally said:


> Lonely what??



Confusion on the TB? Never!

~Caitlin


----------



## BabyPiglet

Lets ee can I post a post with out bcfpacing, well therer you go that is it!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Well. Its almost 1:30 here. I'm starting to fall asleep. Gniteee.


----------



## Loves Disney

I just want to remind all of you about posting pictures on the internet. Everyone can see them, not just people from the TB  

Be careful is all. K?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> I just want to remind all of you about posting pictures on the internet. Everyone can see them, not just people from the TB
> 
> Be careful is all. K?



Yeah... k...

Ooooh your going to bed Jam????  Nighty night I'll miss you...


----------



## PrincessKally

Thanks Caitlin, that is why eventually I am going to go abck and delete my pictures!

Gnite Jaimie!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Errrggghhh my stupid computer just deleted all my icons!!!!!!!

Errrggghhhh


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Good night Jam!!

And thank you Caitlin  . Just curious, why do you want to delete your pictures afterwards?

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Thanks Caitlin, that is why eventually I am going to go abck and delete my pictures!
> 
> Gnite Jaimie!!



I could get some arrested right now rofl. I posted a picture of myself last winter. I have some chat logs that would not please a judge very much.

Caitlin, haha, if I was naive, I would be in some major trouble right now lol. I don't feel like going through deja vu again rofl. I get paranoid now lol.


----------



## Hollister

nightt


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

So, in other words... somebody was stalking you?

~Caitlin


----------



## PrincessKally

Loves Disney said:


> I could get some arrested right now rofl. I posted a picture of myself last winter. I have some chat logs that would not please a judge very much.
> 
> Caitlin, haha, if I was naive, I would be in some major trouble right now lol. I don't feel like going through deja vu again rofl. I get paranoid now lol.



Wait you could seriously be arrested?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Loves Disney said:


> I could get some arrested right now rofl. I posted a picture of myself last winter. I have some chat logs that would not please a judge very much.
> 
> Caitlin, haha, if I was naive, I would be in some major trouble right now lol. I don't feel like going through deja vu again rofl. I get paranoid now lol.



oooooooooohhhhh....

Well I think I shall turn in now.... See everyone tommorrow okay!!!!

Nighty!!!


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> So, in other words... somebody was stalking you?
> 
> ~Caitlin



Yeah, um...sort of rofl. I posted a picture from a dance on another board here on the dis and a guy replied back (someone I know from vmk) and then found my yahoo im and at the time I was 17 and the stuff he was saying was 1) illegal 2) offensive 3) I realized he was some sexual offender trying to get me to meet up with him.


----------



## PrincessKally

Goodnight Jenny!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

BabyPiglet said:


> oooooooooohhhhh....
> 
> Well I think I shall turn in now.... See everyone tommorrow okay!!!!
> 
> Nighty!!!



Night! Sweet Dreams 

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Wait you could seriously be arrested?



Haha not me lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Loves Disney said:


> Yeah, um...sort of rofl. I posted a picture from a dance on another board here on the dis and a guy replied back (someone I know from vmk) and then found my yahoo im and at the time I was 17 and the stuff he was saying was 1) illegal 2) offensive 3) I realized he was some sexual offender trying to get me to meet up with him.



Oh yikes! I;m sorry you had to go through that! Now You're making me paraniod!


----------



## Loves Disney

PrincessKally said:


> Oh yikes! I;m sorry you had to go through that! Now You're making me paraniod!



I'm still dealing with it a year later.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> Yeah, um...sort of rofl. I posted a picture from a dance on another board here on the dis and a guy replied back (someone I know from vmk) and then found my yahoo im and at the time I was 17 and the stuff he was saying was 1) illegal 2) offensive 3) I realized he was some sexual offender trying to get me to meet up with him.



My god, seriously? That's scary, especially since he plays VMK too. What if you had been somebody much younger?

~Caitlin


----------



## PrincessKally

Now I want Jenny to take the link out from my pictures she quoted!


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> My god, seriously? That's scary, especially since he plays VMK too. What if you had been somebody much younger?
> 
> ~Caitlin



The scary part, he thought I was much younger. When I told him I was 17, he sort of went silent and then carried on. He didn't realize I was close to 18 and it must of scared him a little when he found that out lol. Realizing that at 18, I was much more knowledgable and not as "vulnerable" lol.


----------



## PrincessKally

Loves Disney said:


> The scary part, he thought I was much younger. When I told him I was 17, he sort of went silent and then carried on. He didn't realize I was close to 18 and it must of scared him a little when he found that out lol. Realizing that at 18, I was much more knowledgable and not as "vulnerable" lol.



Oh wow...


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

I'm not going to delete my pictures. I would never try and meet up with someone from the internet, and besides, nobody would ever want to meet up with me either 

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

As long as you guys play it safe, it should be fine lol. The reason I am still dealing with this now is that I am walking very thin ice haha. He found out, through looking at several of my posts and puzzling them together, where I live, my name, my parent's names, my sister's name, my age, my phone number and what college I am going to next year.


----------



## Hollister

im so tired. night everyone!


----------



## PrincessKally

What a creep.


----------



## PrincessKally

Yah I think I;m turning in too, or maybe to read for a lil bit first. Goodnight everyone Talk to you all tomorrow!!

Oh my I realized I have psoted so much today I am even past 900 now!


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> As long as you guys play it safe, it should be fine lol. The reason I am still dealing with this now is that I am walking very thin ice haha. He found out, through looking at several of my posts and puzzling them together, where I live, my name, my parent's names, my sister's name, my age, my phone number and what college I am going to next year.



That's more than freaky. How could he figure all that out from some pictures? I would be paranoid too, if someone knew all that about me and I didn't know them.

~Caitlin


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Hollister said:


> im so tired. night everyone!



Good night.  

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> That's more than freaky. How could he figure all that out from some pictures? I would be paranoid too, if someone knew all that about me and I didn't know them.
> 
> ~Caitlin



It started with the picture. Then he found out my name by noticing how people call me "cat" in vmk and then placing it together after looking up my posts that my name is Caitlin. Then by looking at more of my posts, he realized that my dad does robotics in Florida. He found my dad's team thereby finding my dad's name which included my last name. Then he found my family by looking up my dad on the internet. Then he looked up my name, found the high school I go to and then found out what college I am going to. He found out my phone number because my dad has a site for the robotics stuff. He read through a ton of my posts and realized more about me. Just by reading posts, they can dig up a lot. Placing things together.


----------



## Sparkle_Cherry

Loves Disney said:


> It started with the picture. Then he found out my name by noticing how people call me "cat" in vmk and then placing it together after looking up my posts that my name is Caitlin. Then by looking at more of my posts, he realized that my dad does robotics in Florida. He found my dad's team thereby finding my dad's name which included my last name. Then he found my family by looking up my dad on the internet. Then he looked up my name, found the high school I go to and then found out what college I am going to. He found out my phone number because my dad has a site for the robotics stuff. He read through a ton of my posts and realized more about me. Just by reading posts, they can dig up a lot. Placing things together.



Wow, that is so scary, I feel terribly for you. I'll be sure to be really careful with giving out personal information now- I would never give out my last name.

I'll talk to you later, I'm going to poke around the rest of the TB for a while, and then hit the sack. Good night Caitlin 

~Caitlin


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparkle_Cherry said:


> Wow, that is so scary, I feel terribly for you. I'll be sure to be really careful with giving out personal information now- I would never give out my last name.
> 
> I'll talk to you later, I'm going to poke around the rest of the TB for a while, and then hit the sack. Good night Caitlin
> 
> ~Caitlin



Good night, Caitlin lol.


----------



## Sparx

I go away for one night and there are like ten pages of just talking!


----------



## Loves Disney

Sparx said:


> I go away for one night and there are like ten pages of just talking!



We _tried_ to behave ourselves.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

Sparx said:


> I go away for one night and there are like ten pages of just talking!





My face is on one of those pages. I just don't remember which.


----------



## Hollister

Sparx said:


> I go away for one night and there are like ten pages of just talking!




haha, thats what we were saying last night. people are going to flip out.


----------

